# Buongiorno



## ugo1969 (2 Dicembre 2016)

come si fa a  prendere la decisione definitiva ? come si fa a dimenticare o a troncare? sono 2 anni che sono nel limbo ma non ho le palle per uscirne


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> come si fa a  prendere la decisione definitiva ? come si fa a dimenticare o a troncare? sono 2 anni che sono nel limbo ma non ho le palle per uscirne


In linea generale:
dimenticare non si dimentica, al massimo si mistifica in determinati casi, per troncare di pende da cosa ti trattiene.


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> come si fa a  prendere la decisione definitiva ? come si fa a dimenticare o a troncare? sono 2 anni che sono nel limbo ma non ho le palle per uscirne


Ciao, cosa ti è successo?


----------



## ugo1969 (2 Dicembre 2016)

*non so cosa*

mi trattenga forse l abitudine la comodità del certo..ma non sono soddisfatto .

sono mesi che vi leggo e incuriosito da certi interventi sono poi andato a leggere la storia di molti di voi. con uno mi ci ritrovo come dinamica , almeno all' inizio, poi è  tutto diverso.


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> mi trattenga forse l abitudine la comodità del certo..ma non sono soddisfatto .
> 
> sono mesi che vi leggo e incuriosito da certi interventi sono poi andato a leggere la storia di molti di voi. con uno mi ci ritrovo come dinamica , almeno all' inizio, poi è  tutto diverso.


Allora racconta qualcosa in più.
Forse hai solo bisogno di tempo.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> come si fa a  prendere la decisione definitiva ? come si fa a dimenticare o a troncare? sono 2 anni che sono nel limbo ma non ho le palle per uscirne


Ciao Ugo, benvenuto 

tradito, traditore o non so devo decidere cosa fare da grande ? 

Siamo tutti occhi per leggerti


----------



## ugo1969 (2 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Ugo, benvenuto
> 
> tradito, traditore o non so devo decidere cosa fare da grande ?
> 
> Siamo tutti occhi per leggerti



grazie per l accoglienza.

Principalmente tradito, con dinamiche mie e di mia moglie molto simili alla storia di Danny. Lei che inizia a confidarsi con uno, io la scopro...la lascio libera di continuare queste confidenze ma non alle mie spalle. poi scopro che si incontrano e fanno sesso...ancora abbozzo lasciando libertà ma inizio a mettere paletti....sino alla richiesta di incontrare lui, capire cosa aveva quest' uomo per averla portata altrove....durante l' incontro mi rendo conto che è un piacione...e capisco che mia moglie è una cretina....


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> grazie per l accoglienza.Principalmente tradito, con dinamiche mie e di mia moglie molto simili alla storia di Danny. Lei che inizia a confidarsi con uno, io la scopro...la lascio libera di continuare queste confidenze ma non alle mie spalle. poi scopro che si incontrano e fanno sesso...ancora abbozzo lasciando libertà ma inizio a mettere paletti....sino alla richiesta di incontrare lui, capire cosa aveva quest' uomo per averla portata altrove....durante l' incontro mi rendo conto che è un piacione...e capisco che mia moglie è una cretina....


Attualmente la situazione come è, ancora come la descrivi ? Continuano la loro relazione ? Lui è single ?


----------



## ugo1969 (2 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Attualmente la situazione come è, ancora come la descrivi ? Continuano la loro relazione ? Lui è single ?



No hanno troncato dopo che io gli parlai. Lui è sposato, presi informazioni su chi fosse prima di incontrarlo. Durante l' incontro molto informale in un pub...lui era molto restio ma io insistevo con mia moglie e lei con lui, alla fine disse si ma in un posto neutro e con gente attorno. Parlammo gli chiesi cosa facesse cosa rappresentava mia moglie per lui.a mano mano che si parlava mi rendevo conto dell' assurdità di quell' incontro. Ad un certo punto gli dissi che avevo capito che erano fatti l uno per l altra e che era meglio che la lasciassi. lui sbiancò....capii che il giochino gli stava ritorcendosi conto e ne ebbe certezza quando gli diedi disponibilità ad affrontare sua moglie testimoniando il grande amore che lo legava alla mia. Lui lavora nell' impresa di pompe funebri della famiglia di sua moglie. Uscendo dal pub gli dissi di chiamare mia moglie e dirgli che erano liberi di vivere la loro vita. Quando tornai a casa mia moglie era stravolta mi disse che ero matto ad andarmene che avrebbe troncato ..... facemmo sesso fantastico per giorni...lei mi concesse cose mai concesse a nessuno....Dopo questa sbornia mi sono reso conto che tutto è finito...esco con gli amici mi concedo avventure più o meno impegnate e mia moglie la considero come la colf.abbiamo 2 figli adolescenti.


----------



## ilnikko (2 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> grazie per l accoglienza.
> Principalmente tradito, con dinamiche mie e di mia moglie molto simili alla storia di Danny. Lei che inizia a confidarsi con uno, io la scopro..*.la lascio libera di continuare queste confidenze ma non alle mie spalle. poi scopro che si incontrano e fanno sesso...ancora abbozzo lasciando libertà ma inizio a mettere paletti*....sino alla richiesta di incontrare lui, capire cosa aveva quest' uomo per averla portata altrove....durante l' incontro mi rendo conto che è un piacione...e capisco che mia moglie è una cretina....


posso chiederti come mai hai "acconsentito" a che tua moglie facesse sesso con lui ? tu te la sei fatta questa domanda ?



ugo1969 ha detto:


> No hanno troncato dopo che io gli parlai. Lui è sposato, presi informazioni su chi fosse prima di incontrarlo. Durante l' incontro molto informale in un pub...lui era molto restio ma io insistevo con mia moglie e lei con lui, alla fine disse si ma in un posto neutro e con gente attorno. Parlammo gli chiesi cosa facesse *cosa rappresentava mia moglie per lui.*a mano mano che si parlava mi rendevo conto dell' assurdità di quell' incontro. Ad un certo punto gli dissi che avevo capito che erano fatti l uno per l altra e che era meglio che la lasciassi. lui sbiancò....capii che il giochino gli stava ritorcendosi conto e ne ebbe certezza quando gli diedi disponibilità ad affrontare sua moglie testimoniando il grande amore che lo legava alla mia. Lui lavora nell' impresa di pompe funebri della famiglia di sua moglie. Uscendo dal pub gli dissi di chiamare mia moglie e dirgli che erano liberi di vivere la loro vita. Quando tornai a casa mia moglie era stravolta mi disse che ero matto ad andarmene che avrebbe troncato ..... facemmo sesso fantastico per giorni...lei mi concesse cose mai concesse a nessuno....Dopo questa sbornia mi sono reso conto che tutto è finito...esco con gli amici mi concedo avventure più o meno impegnate e* mia moglie la considero come la colf*.abbiamo 2 figli adolescenti.


Secondo me meglio cosa rappresenta lui per tua moglie, come mai si è avvicinata a quest'uomo, cosa le mancava (se le mancava qualcosa)...lui c'entra poco, non l'ha violentata. Te lo dico perchè anche io avevo preso informazioni ed ero andato sotto casa di lui ma per fortuna non ero solo e mi sono fermato in tempo per capire che non c'entrava niente (o poco...) il problema era altrove. Se non provi piu' niente per lei e la vostra è solo una convivenza di comodo, bè...valuta tu. Io andrei via.


----------



## ugo1969 (2 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> posso chiederti come mai hai "acconsentito" a che tua moglie facesse sesso con lui ? tu te la sei fatta questa domanda ?
> 
> 
> Secondo me meglio cosa rappresenta lui per tua moglie, come mai si è avvicinata a quest'uomo, cosa le mancava (se le mancava qualcosa)...lui c'entra poco, non l'ha violentata. Te lo dico perchè anche io avevo preso informazioni ed ero andato sotto casa di lui ma per fortuna non ero solo e mi sono fermato in tempo per capire che non c'entrava niente (o poco...) il problema era altrove. Se non provi piu' niente per lei e la vostra è solo una convivenza di comodo, bè...valuta tu. Io andrei via.


io non ho acconsentito a nulla....mi diceva che lo sentiva in sintonia, che si sentiva capita....ma non che facessero sesso!


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> io non ho acconsentito a nulla....mi diceva che lo sentiva in sintonia, che si sentiva capita....ma non che facessero sesso!


Non so, te lo avesse presentato come amico col quale c'era confidenza poteva starci. Ma se si inizia a parlare di sintonie e empatia diventa subito una situazione sospettabile. Ti ha ingannato sulla fiducia, purtroppo.

Ma credo che starne a parlare, di questo, nemmeno ti interessi più. E' chiaro che al momento sei insofferente e che avresti tutt'altre mire.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> No hanno troncato dopo che io gli parlai. Lui è sposato, presi informazioni su chi fosse prima di incontrarlo. Durante l' incontro molto informale in un pub...lui era molto restio ma io insistevo con mia moglie e lei con lui, alla fine disse si ma in un posto neutro e con gente attorno. Parlammo gli chiesi cosa facesse cosa rappresentava mia moglie per lui.a mano mano che si parlava mi rendevo conto dell' assurdità di quell' incontro. Ad un certo punto gli dissi che avevo capito che erano fatti l uno per l altra e che era meglio che la lasciassi. lui sbiancò....capii che il giochino gli stava ritorcendosi conto e ne ebbe certezza quando gli diedi disponibilità ad affrontare sua moglie testimoniando il grande amore che lo legava alla mia. Lui lavora nell' impresa di pompe funebri della famiglia di sua moglie. Uscendo dal pub gli dissi di chiamare mia moglie e dirgli che erano liberi di vivere la loro vita. Quando tornai a casa mia moglie era stravolta mi disse che ero matto ad andarmene che avrebbe troncato ..... facemmo sesso fantastico per giorni...lei mi concesse cose mai concesse a nessuno....Dopo questa sbornia mi sono reso conto che tutto è finito...esco con gli amici mi concedo avventure più o meno impegnate e mia moglie la considero come la colf.abbiamo 2 figli adolescenti.


non hai mai Pensato alla separazione  ? 

Scusa ma leggendoti la domanda sorge spontanea


----------



## Piperita (2 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> No hanno troncato dopo che io gli parlai. Lui è sposato, presi informazioni su chi fosse prima di incontrarlo. Durante l' incontro molto informale in un pub...lui era molto restio ma io insistevo con mia moglie e lei con lui, alla fine disse si ma in un posto neutro e con gente attorno. Parlammo gli chiesi cosa facesse cosa rappresentava mia moglie per lui.a mano mano che si parlava mi rendevo conto dell' assurdità di quell' incontro. Ad un certo punto gli dissi che avevo capito che erano fatti l uno per l altra e che era meglio che la lasciassi. lui sbiancò....capii che il giochino gli stava ritorcendosi conto e ne ebbe certezza quando gli diedi disponibilità ad affrontare sua moglie testimoniando il grande amore che lo legava alla mia. Lui lavora nell' impresa di pompe funebri della famiglia di sua moglie. Uscendo dal pub gli dissi di chiamare mia moglie e dirgli che erano liberi di vivere la loro vita. Quando tornai a casa mia moglie era stravolta mi disse che ero matto ad andarmene che avrebbe troncato ..... facemmo sesso fantastico per giorni...lei mi concesse cose mai concesse a nessuno....Dopo questa sbornia mi sono reso conto che tutto è finito...esco con gli amici mi concedo avventure più o meno impegnate e mia moglie la considero come la colf.abbiamo 2 figli adolescenti.


Complimenti per come hai affrontato la situazione
Il fatto di averlo incontrato  e aver dato carta bianca ai due per poi vederli rientrare nei ranghi mi incuriosisce parecchio, sembra una tattica molto efficace...chissà se funzionerebbe con altri.

Per il resto, penso che nessuno possa biasimarti se rimani a casa per abitudine e comodità.


----------



## Tradito? (2 Dicembre 2016)

Se ti sta bene così potrebbe essere una buona soluzione


----------



## ugo1969 (2 Dicembre 2016)

*L ho incontrato*



Piperita ha detto:


> Complimenti per come hai affrontato la situazione
> Il fatto di averlo incontrato  e aver dato carta bianca ai due per poi vederli rientrare nei ranghi mi incuriosisce parecchio, sembra una tattica molto efficace...chissà se funzionerebbe con altri.
> 
> Per il resto, penso che nessuno possa biasimarti se rimani a casa per abitudine e comodità.


Per capire chi fosse cosa avesse di così speciale . Poi parlando con lui mi sono reso conto dell assurdità della situazione. In quel momento ho realizzato è finita e gliel ho detto . Ora passa alla cassa a pagare il giochino . Quando sono rientrato mia moglie mi ha detto se ero impazzito e che non voleva lasciarmi ma solo riflettere . Io L ho mandata a cagare e dopo qualche giorno me ne sono andato . Sono stato da solo per 5 settimane poi abbiamo iniziato a parlare e sono tornato . Loro troncarono la sera stessa . Lui sposato e dipendente della ditta della moglie e del cognato . Da allora sono cambiato mi prendo tutte le libertà che voglio ma non riesco ad andarmene : pigrizia ? Vigliaccheria ? Comodità ? Non lo so ma non riesco a fare il passo


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Per capire chi fosse cosa avesse di così speciale . Poi parlando con lui mi sono reso conto dell assurdità della situazione. *In quel momento ho realizzato è finita e gliel ho detto* . Ora passa alla cassa a pagare il giochino . Quando sono rientrato mia moglie mi ha detto se ero impazzito e che non voleva lasciarmi ma solo riflettere . Io L ho mandata a cagare e dopo qualche giorno me ne sono andato . Sono stato da solo per 5 settimane poi abbiamo iniziato a parlare e sono tornato . Loro troncarono la sera stessa . Lui sposato e dipendente della ditta della moglie e del cognato . *Da allora sono cambiato* mi prendo tutte le libertà che voglio ma non riesco ad andarmene : pigrizia ? Vigliaccheria ? Comodità ? Non lo so ma non riesco a fare il passo


Tua moglie è consapevole di questo tuo cambiamento?


----------



## ugo1969 (2 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Tua moglie è consapevole di questo tuo cambiamento?


Si. Palestra , uscite con amici , mai a casa .


----------



## trilobita (2 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Si. Palestra , uscite con amici , mai a casa .


Ma gli hai mai accennato che per te è finita?


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Si. Palestra , uscite con amici , mai a casa .


Ho capito, e al di là dell'aspetto diciamo "formale" della faccenda cosa pensa di se stessa, di quello che le è successo e di voi due come coppia?

Te lo chiedo per due motivi.

Il primo perchè al netto della tua disillusione è difficile che una relazione vada a farsi benedire con facilità se il rapporto era molto forte. Evidentemente non lo era nemmeno prima, o mi sbaglio?

Secondariamente ho come l'impressione che l' avventura di tua moglie abbia qualcosa di anomalo, come fosse una ricerca di evasione, più che un aderire ad una passione per una persona (lui) particolare.

Con questo non sto dicendo che quello che ha combinato sia meno grave, anzi, è solo un modo per capire, per capirsi meglio anche in questi frangenti.

Hai pensato che la tua riluttanza potrebbe essere una cosa che travalica la comodità della situazione e ha a che fare col tuo rapporto con lei? Se dalle tue avventure non trai che solo piacere sessuale e autostima, considera che forse non tronchi perchè semplicemente con la tu apresenza "Gliela vuoi far pagare".

Qualcosa ti lega, vi lega ancora forse.


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Si.* Palestra , uscite con amici , mai a casa *.


Lei disse che dovevate riflettere, immagino si sia parlato di salvataggio della coppia, come la prende ora questa situazione?


----------



## ugo1969 (2 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho capito, e al di là dell'aspetto diciamo "formale" della faccenda cosa pensa di se stessa, di quello che le è successo e di voi due come coppia?
> 
> Te lo chiedo per due motivi.
> 
> ...


Ti sbagli . Coppia molto unita e complice . Poi ha perso il nostro terzo figlio alla penultima settimana . Purtroppo per lavoro sono stato mandato a 300  km da casa . Io non c ero se non nei we. Ha iniziato a chattsre con quest uomo . Finita la trasferta dopo qualche mese sono tornato a casa . In brevissimo L ho sgamata ne abbiamo parlato litigato ma vedendola in quello stato ho accettato a malincuore questa amicizia . Lei vedeva che ci stavo male ma diceva che lui era stato importante e vicino e che comunque erano solo amici di penna . Poi un giorno torna a casa dal lavoro strana le chiedo cosa ci fosse , ultimamente una collega la trattava male . Lei scoppio a piangere mi disse che si era vista con lui che era la terza volta che si vedevano e che avevano fatto L amore per la prima volta poche ore prima . Litigammo non le parlai per un po' , poi ebbi L idea di conoscerlo . Se la voglio punire ? Può essere non lo so .  Lei l


----------



## ugo1969 (2 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Ti sbagli . Coppia molto unita e complice . Poi ha perso il nostro terzo figlio alla penultima settimana . Purtroppo per lavoro sono stato mandato a 300  km da casa . Io non c ero se non nei we. Ha iniziato a chattsre con quest uomo . Finita la trasferta dopo qualche mese sono tornato a casa . In brevissimo L ho sgamata ne abbiamo parlato litigato ma vedendola in quello stato ho accettato a malincuore questa amicizia . Lei vedeva che ci stavo male ma diceva che lui era stato importante e vicino e che comunque erano solo amici di penna . Poi un giorno torna a casa dal lavoro strana le chiedo cosa ci fosse , ultimamente una collega la trattava male . Lei scoppio a piangere mi disse che si era vista con lui che era la terza volta che si vedevano e che avevano fatto L amore per la prima volta poche ore prima . Litigammo non le parlai per un po' , poi ebbi L idea di conoscerlo . Se la voglio punire ? Può essere non lo so .  Lei l


Lei soffri per la perdita del bambino ma anche per me fu durissima oltretutto ero via .


----------



## ugo1969 (2 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Lei disse che dovevate riflettere, immagino si sia parlato di salvataggio della coppia, come la prende ora questa situazione?


La subisce e cerca di riconquistarmi con la tolleranza la comprensione e tanto sesso.


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> La subisce e cerca di riconquistarmi con la tolleranza la comprensione e tanto sesso.


Potresti fare la cronologia di tutta questa storia? Per sommi capi.


----------



## Tradito? (2 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> La subisce e cerca di riconquistarmi con la tolleranza la comprensione e tanto sesso.


Mi sembra una reazione che in qualche modo ti dimostra qualcosa, che ci tiene a te e che è pentita e che pensa di aver fatto una sciocchezza.
Può darsi che quello che ti ha detto non sia lontano dalla verità


----------



## JON (2 Dicembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Mi sembra una reazione che in qualche modo ti dimostra qualcosa, che ci tiene a te e che è pentita e che pensa di aver fatto una sciocchezza.
> Può darsi che quello che ti ha detto non sia lontano dalla verità


Temo che il problema sia lui. Nel senso che in tutto questo tempo, che ancora va quantificato, non ha metabolizzato i fatti. Capita, il tradimento è una falciata di gambe terribile e psicologicamente innesca un istinto di rifiuto che contrasta con la ragione. Credo che siano pochi quelli che si rimettono in piedi veramente.


----------



## ugo1969 (2 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Potresti fare la cronologia di tutta questa storia? Per sommi capi.


Non ho capito


----------



## ugo1969 (2 Dicembre 2016)

Forse ho capito . 2 anni fa scopro che chatta . Per circa 4 mesi chatta e basta poi ci va a letto . Litighiamo e restiamo in lite per 2 mesi . Lei ci chatta ancora e ci va a letto in altra volta . Questo me lo confesso dopo . Poi ho L idea di incontrarlo . Lei cambiata io rispondo alla sua passione per un po' e dopo 13 o 14 mesi fa inizio a fare vita per conto mio . Il bambino lo perdemmo il 15 giugno 2015


----------



## ugo1969 (2 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Forse ho capito . 2 anni fa scopro che chatta . Per circa 4 mesi chatta e basta poi ci va a letto . Litighiamo e restiamo in lite per 2 mesi . Lei ci chatta ancora e ci va a letto in altra volta . Questo me lo confesso dopo . Poi ho L idea di incontrarlo . Lei cambiata io rispondo alla sua passione per un po' e dopo 13 o 14 mesi fa inizio a fare vita per conto mio . Il bambino lo perdemmo il 15 giugno 2015


2014


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> 2014


Quindi tutto accade pochi mesi dopo  la perdita del vostro bimbo ?


----------



## ugo1969 (2 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi tutto accade pochi mesi dopo  la perdita del vostro bimbo ?


Si , io ero via e lei a casa con gli altri due


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Si , io ero via e lei a casa con gli altri due


Forse ha accusato una certa solitudine accompagnata dal dolore della perdita del bimbo, la tua lontananza fisica e dalla responsabilità di tirare avanti da sola gli altri figli e si è lasciata andare con il tizio che le ha dato un certo ascolto. 
Intendi è comunque tradimento ma sicuramente attuato in un momento di grande fragilità


----------



## ugo1969 (2 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Forse ha accusato una certa solitudine accompagnata dal dolore della perdita del bimbo, la tua lontananza fisica e dalla responsabilità di tirare avanti da sola gli altri figli e si è lasciata andare con il tizio che le ha dato un certo ascolto.
> Intendi è comunque tradimento ma sicuramente attuato in un momento di grande fragilità


Si è vero e quello che pensai anch'io quando chattava e basta


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Si è vero e quello che pensai anch'io quando chattava e basta


A te questa vita con lei così come si sta svolgendo ora ti va bene? Cosa vorresti per te ?


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Ti sbagli . Coppia molto unita e complice . Poi ha perso il nostro terzo figlio alla penultima settimana . Purtroppo per lavoro sono stato mandato a 300  km da casa . Io non c ero se non nei we. Ha iniziato a chattsre con quest uomo . Finita la trasferta dopo qualche mese sono tornato a casa . In brevissimo L ho sgamata ne abbiamo parlato litigato ma vedendola in quello stato ho accettato a malincuore questa amicizia . Lei vedeva che ci stavo male ma diceva che lui era stato importante e vicino e che comunque erano solo amici di penna . Poi un giorno torna a casa dal lavoro strana le chiedo cosa ci fosse , ultimamente una collega la trattava male . Lei scoppio a piangere mi disse che si era vista con lui che era la terza volta che si vedevano e che avevano fatto L amore per la prima volta poche ore prima . Litigammo non le parlai per un po' , poi ebbi L idea di conoscerlo . Se la voglio punire ? Può essere non lo so .  Lei l


E' certo che la vuoi punire, altrimenti l'avresti già lasciata, oppure perdonata, non dimenticato, perchè è impossibile credo, ma perdonata.
Perchè non avete tentato un percorso di terapia di coppia?
Nel vostro caso non vedo irreparabilità, non mi sembra almeno.


----------



## spleen (2 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A te questa vita con lei così come si sta svolgendo ora ti va bene? Cosa vorresti per te ?


Non sei alla cena?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non sei alla cena?


No, non potevo andare ma ho inviato un messaggio vocale ad una delle commensali per salutare tutti 

spero più avanti di poter andare, così ti invito


----------



## Piperita (3 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Per capire chi fosse cosa avesse di così speciale . Poi parlando con lui mi sono reso conto dell assurdità della situazione. In quel momento ho realizzato è finita e gliel ho detto . Ora passa alla cassa a pagare il giochino . Quando sono rientrato mia moglie mi ha detto se ero impazzito e che non voleva lasciarmi ma solo riflettere . Io L ho mandata a cagare e dopo qualche giorno me ne sono andato . Sono stato da solo per 5 settimane poi abbiamo iniziato a parlare e sono tornato . Loro troncarono la sera stessa . Lui sposato e dipendente della ditta della moglie e del cognato . Da allora sono cambiato mi prendo tutte le libertà che voglio ma non riesco ad andarmene : pigrizia ? Vigliaccheria ? Comodità ? Non lo so ma non riesco a fare il passo


Continuo ad ammirarti. 
Puoi non fare passi, pensaci ancora . Può darsi che la situazione si sistemi, per il momento penso anch'io che la stai facendo pagare a tua moglie e ci sta.


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> La subisce e cerca di riconquistarmi con la tolleranza la comprensione e tanto sesso.



Quella che vivete non è una bella situazione.
Nella storia di danny, c'era l'"amore" per una donna che aveva commesso degli errori, nella tua non la percepisco.

Per il bene di entrambi non è meglio andare ognuno per la propria strada????


----------



## ugo1969 (3 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Quella che vivete non è una bella situazione.
> Nella storia di danny, c'era l'"amore" per una donna che aveva commesso degli errori, nella tua non la percepisco.
> 
> Per il bene di entrambi non è meglio andare ognuno per la propria strada????


Ti sbagli di grosso . Trasparirà delusione ma io L ho amata e l'amo . Ma come si fa a fare così ! Abbiamo perso il nostro bimbo e tu vai con un altro ? Lei avrà avuto il peso degli altri due , ma li aveva vicino , io ero lontano e solo dannatamente solo !


----------



## ugo1969 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A te questa vita con lei così come si sta svolgendo ora ti va bene? Cosa vorresti per te ?


 Vorrei la vita di prima


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2016)

Ugo, mi sono fatto un'idea della situazione.

L'atteggiamento che ora usi con tua moglie è più che comprensibile, chi ha subito fatti come i tuoi reagisce anche così. L'istinto ti dice di andare, è un meccanismo del tutto naturale e animale realmente pragmatico e scevro da aspetti psicologici che andrebbero soltanto ad ostacolare quel processo per cui, quando le cose non ci stanno più bene, il semplice risultato sarebbe quello di andarsene beatamente. Soprattutto a salvaguardia del proprio equilibrio.

Tu ti chiedi per primo cosa ti trattenga. Non credo che la sola comodità sia l'aspetto che ti impedisca di mollare. Tantomeno sono le palle a mancarti per farlo.

Dai post che hai scritto si può dire che non sei proprio dovizioso di particolari. Per carità, rispondi a tutte le domande che ti vengono fatte, ma quando parli di lui non lesini affatto e lo fai spontaneamente. Quando lo descrivi, per me, lo collochi in una determinata situazione. In sostanza, quello che arriva a me dalle descrizioni di lui, è l'immagine di un gregario nella vita. Un belloccio e null'altro. Una stima che tu fai di lui, avvalorata anche dal giudizio di "cretina" riservato a tua moglie.

Credo che principalmente tu sia profondamente deluso da lei, e che ti senta offeso e mortificato da quello che ti è stato fatto. Se continui ad identificarli in questo contesto può darsi che la repulsione che provi sia in realtà la tua forma di autoprotezione. Per riallacciarmi al discorso iniziale penso che tu stia sbagliando ad usare i tuoi comportamenti individualisti per anestetizzati. Questa faccenda la dovresti affrontare, perché se non vai via è semplicemente perché non vuoi andare. Questo può dipendere da molti fattori, ok la comodità, ma può anche dipendere dal fatto che in fondo non sei un "cretino", come ce ne sono e troppi pure, e che quindi il tuo buo senso abbia la meglio sull'istinto. Un motivo su tutti potrebbe essere banalmente la famigli.

Tuttavia il comportamento che hai adottato, benché pienamente comprensibile, è destinato ad aggravare una situazione che tu per primo non vorresti.


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Ti sbagli di grosso . Trasparirà delusione ma io L ho amata e l'amo . Ma come si fa a fare così ! Abbiamo perso il nostro bimbo e tu vai con un altro ? Lei avrà avuto il peso degli altri due , ma li aveva vicino , io ero lontano e solo dannatamente solo !


Ecco. Ho letto solo ora.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Vorrei la vita di prima


avere la vita di prima credo non sarà possibile, inoltre dovresti nel caso perdonare tua moglie, superare tutto ( dimenticare non si può a meno di improvvisa amnesia ) e tornare ad amarla più di prima


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Ti sbagli di grosso . Trasparirà delusione ma io L ho amata e l'amo . Ma come si fa a fare così ! Abbiamo perso il nostro bimbo e tu vai con un altro ? Lei avrà avuto il peso degli altri due , ma li aveva vicino , io ero lontano e solo dannatamente solo !



La mia era una provocazione.
Se sei  ancora a casa e ti fai delle domande è ovvio che sia così.
Ma comportandoti così (viverti altre donne) cosa pensi di ottenere???? o meglio perché lo fai?????


----------



## void (3 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Vorrei la vita di prima


LA vita di prima non torna più, ma questa è una banalità e lo sai anche tu. La tua storia è un po' diversa da tante altre che si leggono in giro per il forum. Niente giustifica a fondo quello che ha fatto, ma qualche attenuante gliela devi dare. Perdere un figlio dopo averlo portato nel grembo per 8 mesi non è una passeggiata, e anche se tu non hai colpa, lei in quel momento era sola. Forse quando la hai beccata a chattare dovevi andare un po' più a fondo, essere un po' meno fatalista, soprattutto nello stato in cui tu la hai descritta.
A quanto ho capito gli hai reso "pan per focaccia", ma se sei ancora li vuol dire che non hai trovato altrove niente che valesse la pena di buttare ciò che hai già. Da quel che racconti lei sta cercando di farsi perdonare, accondiscendendo la tua strada, e questo non è poco. 
Solo tu sai se la ami veramente ancora, e nel caso devi pensare che ora siete pari, e dovete ripartire da zero costruendo un nuovo rapporto.
Una volta tempo fa, nel cellulare di mia moglie ho letto un messaggio di lui che diceva "mi manchi da morire", la risposta di mia moglie era: "ti amo", e questo per me è peggio di tanti messaggi hard di cui ho sentito parlare in questo sito.
Premettendo che anche io avevo cose da nascondere, oggi siamo ancora insieme, anche se ciò che era prima non tornerà più. E nel caso nostro non c'è più l'amore, pur restando l'affetto reciproco.

Ti dico questo perché nella tua storia, per come l'hai narrata, non c'è niente di così grave da non poter essere perdonato, se vi amate ancora vale la pena partire da zero e ricostruire un nuovo rapporto. Ma questo lo sai solo tu.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## ugo1969 (3 Dicembre 2016)

void ha detto:


> LA vita di prima non torna più, ma questa è una banalità e lo sai anche tu. La tua storia è un po' diversa da tante altre che si leggono in giro per il forum. Niente giustifica a fondo quello che ha fatto, ma qualche attenuante gliela devi dare. Perdere un figlio dopo averlo portato nel grembo per 8 mesi non è una passeggiata, e anche se tu non hai colpa, lei in quel momento era sola. Forse quando la hai beccata a chattare dovevi andare un po' più a fondo, essere un po' meno fatalista, soprattutto nello stato in cui tu la hai descritta.
> A quanto ho capito gli hai reso "pan per focaccia", ma se sei ancora li vuol dire che non hai trovato altrove niente che valesse la pena di buttare ciò che hai già. Da quel che racconti lei sta cercando di farsi perdonare, accondiscendendo la tua strada, e questo non è poco.
> Solo tu sai se la ami veramente ancora, e nel caso devi pensare che ora siete pari, e dovete ripartire da zero costruendo un nuovo rapporto.
> Una volta tempo fa, nel cellulare di mia moglie ho letto un messaggio di lui che diceva "mi manchi da morire", la risposta di mia moglie era: "ti amo", e questo per me è peggio di tanti messaggi hard di cui ho sentito parlare in questo sito.
> ...


Infatti non mi perdono di come mi comportai quando la scoprii a chattare. Se fossi stato più deciso da un lato e più aperto ed empatico dall altro non saremmo qui . Ma anche io soffrivo : prima il bimbo e poi questo ...brancolavo nel buio andando a casaccio


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Forse ho capito . 2 anni fa scopro che chatta . Per circa 4 mesi chatta e basta poi ci va a letto . Litighiamo e restiamo in lite per 2 mesi . Lei ci chatta ancora e ci va a letto in altra volta . Questo me lo confesso dopo . Poi ho L idea di incontrarlo . Lei cambiata io rispondo alla sua passione per un po' e dopo 13 o 14 mesi fa inizio a fare vita per conto mio . Il bambino lo perdemmo il 15 giugno 2015


A me sembrate una storia da film in cui gli spettatori (le spettatrici) piangono tutto il tempo perché i personaggi non sanno vedere che si amano, ma fanno di tutto per farsi male.
[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BygstOZiCnE[/video]


----------



## ugo1969 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembrate una storia da film in cui gli spettatori (le spettatrici) piangono tutto il tempo perché i personaggi non sanno vedere che si amano, ma fanno di tutto per farsi male.
> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BygstOZiCnE[/video]


Cioè ?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Cioè ?


Guarda il film con tua moglie.


----------



## void (3 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembrate una storia da film in cui gli spettatori (le spettatrici) piangono tutto il tempo perché i personaggi non sanno vedere che si amano, ma fanno di tutto per farsi male.
> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BygstOZiCnE[/video]


hai reso abbastanza bene l'idea...


----------



## ugo1969 (3 Dicembre 2016)

void ha detto:


> hai reso abbastanza bene l'idea...


Non ho capito chi sono gli spettatori e chi i protagonisti


----------



## void (3 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Non ho capito chi sono gli spettatori e chi i protagonisti


non vorrei essere banale ma i protagonisti siete tu e tua moglie, e gli spettatori (spettatrici)...chi vede la storia da fuori.

Tieni conto, e se hai girato per il forum lo sai, che dalla maggior parte delle storie tutto traspare tranne che l'amore fra i protagonisti.....e questo ti dovrebbe far pensare.


----------



## spleen (3 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Non ho capito chi sono gli spettatori e chi i protagonisti


Ugo, tua moglie ha commesso un errore, colossale, ma davvero non vedo la vostra situazione irreparabile, anzi, da quello che ho capito. 
Sta donna in poco tempo ha perso un figlio e disorientata sta per incenerire pure il matrimonio con la persona che ama, se una se ne rende pienamente conto è una cosa da suicidio, non credi?
Andate in terapia insieme, mi associo a quelli che ti hanno detto che tanta gente pagherebbe per trovarsi nella tua situazione anzichè l'inferno in cui vive.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

void ha detto:


> non vorrei essere banale ma i protagonisti siete tu e tua moglie, e gli spettatori (spettatrici)...chi vede la storia da fuori.
> 
> Tieni conto, e se hai girato per il forum lo sai, che dalla maggior parte delle storie tutto traspare tranne che l'amore fra i protagonisti.....e questo ti dovrebbe far pensare.


Hai interpretato il mio pensiero.
Ugo compra il dvd e guarda il film con tua moglie. Non guardarlo da solo prima.


----------



## ugo1969 (3 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Ugo, tua moglie ha commesso un errore, colossale, ma davvero non vedo la vostra situazione irreparabile, anzi, da quello che ho capito.
> Sta donna in poco tempo ha perso un figlio e disorientata sta per incenerire pure il matrimonio con la persona che ama, se una se ne rende pienamente conto è una cosa da suicidio, non credi?
> Andate in terapia insieme, mi associo a quelli che ti hanno detto che tanta gente pagherebbe per trovarsi nella tua situazione anzichè l'inferno in cui vive.


Ognuno giudica ciò che vive . Con le tecnologie moderne tutto sembra già reale . Con i primi 2 faceva l ecografia ma ora con quella 3 dimensionale la ricostruzione attraverso di questa del viso tutto è terribilmente già presente . Poi ti dicono che è morta


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Ognuno giudica ciò che vive . Con le tecnologie moderne tutto sembra già reale . Con i primi 2 faceva l ecografia ma ora con quella 3 dimensionale la ricostruzione attraverso di questa del viso tutto è terribilmente già presente . Poi ti dicono che è morta


Qui tutti comprendono il trauma della perdita, nel vostro caso ancora di più per il fatto che il bimbo era arrivato all'ultimo mese. Quindi già presente e concreto. Mettici pure il fatto che potevate vederlo per come era grazie alle ecografie. Un colpo troppo duro e irreparabile. Ho un'amica che come voi ha perso il terzo bimbo, la sua vita è perennemente accompagnata dalla mancanza di questo figlio.

Però dissento sul fatto che questa perdita abbia causato il tradimento. Per come la vedo io si tratta di fatti distinti. Per arrivare a questo si passa per  un allontanamento dalla coppia che può risalire anche a parecchio tempo prima.


----------



## void (3 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Ognuno giudica ciò che vive . Con le tecnologie moderne tutto sembra già reale . Con i primi 2 faceva l ecografia ma ora con quella 3 dimensionale la ricostruzione attraverso di questa del viso tutto è terribilmente già presente . Poi ti dicono che è morta


Ugo, Quando parlava di "inferni" Spleen si riferiva al tradimento non alla vicenda del bambino. Nessuno mette in discussione il dramma che avete vissuto. Ma non è dipeso ne da te ne da tua moglie, mentre quello che è successo dopo si. I drammi e le difficoltà ci fanno tirare fuori il meglio o alle volte il peggio di noi stessi, quando si ha qualcuno con cui condividerli e tutto più facile, quando si è o ci si sente troppo soli si fanno delle ca...te. Succede, siamo umani. Non si deve ovviamente perdonare tutto, ma proprio per ciò avete vissuto prima forse è più facile comprendere......


----------



## ugo1969 (3 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Qui tutti comprendono il trauma della perdita, nel vostro caso ancora di più per il fatto che il bimbo era arrivato all'ultimo mese. Quindi già presente e concreto. Mettici pure il fatto che potevate vederlo per come era grazie alle ecografie. Un colpo troppo duro e irreparabile. Ho un'amica che come voi ha perso il terzo bimbo, la sua vita è perennemente accompagnata dalla mancanza di questo figlio.
> 
> Però dissento sul fatto che questa perdita abbia causato il tradimento. Per come la vedo io si tratta di fatti distinti. Per arrivare a questo si passa per  un allontanamento dalla coppia che può risalire anche a parecchio tempo prima.


No ti sbagli . Su questa cosa ci ho riflettuto da solo e assieme a lei diverse volte . Questa cosa  ci ha travolto.  Se fossi stato a casa o se quando a casa le fossi stato vicino ...chissà . Stavo via tutta la settimana e mi ubriacavo di lavoro per non pensare e ai we prendevo i 2 maschi e li portavo a calcio in piscina ovunque ...basta non stare a casa . La stanzina era già dipinta , la culla degli altri figli L avevo restaurata rendendola più femminile , non riuscivo a stare lì . Poi per fortuna il lunedì ripartivo è così non pensavo .


----------



## marietto (3 Dicembre 2016)

Non sembrerebbero esserci elementi "imperdonabili" nella relazione di tua moglie, anche se, a dire il vero, il perdonabile o non perdonabile dipende esclusivamente dalla sensibilità personale, la tua in questo caso...

A proposito di elementi difficilmente digeribili nella storia mi resta un dubbio legato al fatto che, sinceramente, non ho capito bene il susseguirsi degli eventi.

come e quando hai saputo dei loro rapporti fisici e dove si inserisce il tuo incontro con lui?

Perchè da alcuni post sembrerebbe che a un certo punto la storia stesse continuando, anche sessualmente, anche dopo che era stata scoperta, quindi, in pratica, in faccia a te. Da altri non sembrerebbe così.

Ad esempio tu scrivi che hai insistito per conoscerlo e lei ha insistito con lui. Quindi si direbbe che lei fosse in contatto con lui, quando tu eri già a conoscenza della relazione sessuale, e tu ne fossi conscio. 

Per me questo sarebbe un elemento che renderebbe la vicenda difficilmente perdonabile, ma non sono riuscito a capire bene come si sono svolti i fatti.

L'altra cosa che mi ha colpito è questa:



ugo1969 ha detto:


> ..durante l' incontro mi rendo conto che è un piacione...e capisco che mia moglie è una cretina....


Da qui sembrerebbe quasi che tu abbia perso di colpo la stima che avevi per tua moglie.

Se è così, in effetti, credo che sia più improbabile ricostruire la stima per il coniuge che la fiducia stessa...


----------



## Piperita (3 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> *Non sembrerebbero esserci elementi "imperdonabili" nella relazione di tua moglie, anche se, a dire il vero, il perdonabile o non perdonabile dipende esclusivamente dalla sensibilità personale, la tua in questo caso...*


Perdonami, in questo forum quando si parla di traditi che accusano un tradimento, siamo tutti pronti( mi metto nel fascio) a lanciare la prima pietra, adesso non capisco la differenza? Non ci sono elementi imperdonabili?
Come funziona sta cosa? Usiamo due pesi e due misure in base a quale regola?
Sono nuova e magari non ho capito un tubo.

Detto questo,  la penso come te ma non perché non ci siano elementi imperdonabili quanto per il fatto che sono molto accomodante con tutti i tipi di tradimento e a prescindere da chi lo abbia fatto e per quale motivo.


----------



## ugo1969 (3 Dicembre 2016)

*Ho riletto*

Gli ultimi post ed ho pianto tantissimo . Normalmente alla sera esco con gli amici ma non ne ho voglia , oggi non ne ho voglia


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Gli ultimi post ed ho pianto tantissimo . Normalmente alla sera esco con gli amici ma non ne ho voglia , oggi non ne ho voglia


State uccidendo il noi per farvi male.

Nelle antiche culture (e attualmente in forme giudicate patologiche) esisteva l'autolesionismo, tagliarsi o strapparsi i capelli, per elaborare il lutto. Voi vi state ferendo a vicenda e ferite voi stessi.


----------



## ugo1969 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> State uccidendo il noi per farvi male.
> 
> Nelle antiche culture (e attualmente in forme giudicate patologiche) esisteva l'autolesionismo, tagliarsi o strapparsi i capelli, per elaborare il lutto. Voi vi state ferendo a vicenda e ferite voi stessi.


Dici che dovrei parlarle ? A volte le ho detto cose bruttissime .


----------



## delfino curioso (3 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Dici che dovrei parlarle ? A volte le ho detto cose bruttissime .



Si, penso proprio che sia venuto il momento di dirvi tutto, mettere un punto e poi decidere insieme come sarà il vostro futuro.
Avete subito una perdita enorme cominciate a discutere di questo.


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Dici che dovrei parlarle ? A volte le ho detto cose bruttissime .


Devi tentare la strada del perdono. Non solo per lei, ma per entrambi.

Finora, nel tentativo di recuperare la stima che avevi di lei e che hai perso, hai rifiutato l'idea che dentro di te si faceva strada e che ti diceva che lei non poteva più rappresentare quella che per te fosse prima di tutto questo.

Il tradimento che ha compiuto è stato un SUO, grosso, errore. Non devi tentare di riabilitarla e riconsiderarla per quello che pensavi fosse. Devi tentare di perdonarla perché lei si dimostra pentita e certa di aver capito la natura è la gravità dei suoi errori. Avete entrambi perso quel bambino, ma non avete reagito allo stesso modo. Il tradimento va preso per quello che è, e che non è giustificabile per quella perdita.


----------



## marietto (3 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Perdonami, in questo forum quando si parla di traditi che accusano un tradimento, siamo tutti pronti( mi metto nel fascio) a lanciare la prima pietra, adesso non capisco la differenza? Non ci sono elementi imperdonabili?
> Come funziona sta cosa? Usiamo due pesi e due misure in base a quale regola?
> Sono nuova e magari non ho capito un tubo.
> 
> Detto questo,  la penso come te ma non perché non ci siano elementi imperdonabili quanto per il fatto che sono molto accomodante con tutti i tipi di tradimento e a prescindere da chi lo abbia fatto e per quale motivo.


Non ho capito cosa stai sostenendo.

Per me "elementi imperdonabili" sono circostanze che rendono più complicato (o impossibile, dipende dalle sensibilità, ovviamente) arrivare ad una riconciliazione. Nel tradimento in questione non mi sembra che si ravvisino tali circostanze, a mia sensibilità, intendo...

Non è che ci sia un manuale, c'è chi non riesce a perdonare un uscita platonica fatta di nascosto e chi perdona un decennio di tradimenti, però mi sembra evidente che sia mediamente più difficile perdonare 5 o 6 storie che una roba di una botta e via.

Io invece ho tradito ma non sono per niente accomodante con nessun tipo di tradimento.


----------



## ugo1969 (3 Dicembre 2016)

*Le ho chiesto*

Se le andava di uscire a cena noi due soli .  Senza i ragazzi . Le ho detto che avevo voglia e anche la necessità di stare con lei , di parlare con lei di parlare di noi . Che ho voglia di vedervi sorridere . Lei ne è stata sorpresa ma sembra contenta .


----------



## ugo1969 (3 Dicembre 2016)

Vederci non vedervi


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Se le andava di uscire a cena noi due soli .  Senza i ragazzi . Le ho detto che avevo voglia e anche la necessità di stare con lei , di parlare con lei di parlare di noi . Che ho voglia di vedervi sorridere . Lei ne è stata sorpresa ma sembra contenta .


È il momento di mettere le carte in tavola e decidere entrambi come giocarle....senza barare.


----------



## ugo1969 (4 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> È il momento di mettere le carte in tavola e decidere entrambi come giocarle....senza barare.


Hai ragione . Forse siamo fuori tempo massimo ma parlare e farci aiutare è fondamentale .


----------



## ugo1969 (4 Dicembre 2016)

*E ieri sera*

Abbiamo parlato tanto anche cose spiacevoli per entrambi . Oggi pomeriggio quando i ragazzi saranno usciti parleremo ancora . Entrambi capiamo che possiamo essere vicini alla fine o ad un nuovo inizio . Comunque è durissima dire e ascoltare certe cose . Abbiamo nonostante tutto fatto sempre molto sesso : questa notte abbiamo fatto L amore e lei se ne è accorta me L ha detto .


----------



## JON (4 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Abbiamo parlato tanto anche cose spiacevoli per entrambi . Oggi pomeriggio quando i ragazzi saranno usciti parleremo ancora . Entrambi capiamo che possiamo essere vicini alla fine o ad un nuovo inizio . Comunque è durissima dire e ascoltare certe cose . Abbiamo nonostante tutto fatto sempre molto sesso : questa notte abbiamo fatto L amore e lei se ne è accorta me L ha detto .


Non è troppo tardi, la vostra crisi è relativamente giovane.

Di cosa si è accorta?


----------



## ugo1969 (4 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Non è troppo tardi, la vostra crisi è relativamente giovane.
> 
> Di cosa si è accorta?


Che ero con lei con il cuore L anima e non la stavo scopando e basta : mi ha detto sei qui


----------



## ugo1969 (4 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Non è troppo tardi, la vostra crisi è relativamente giovane.
> 
> Di cosa si è accorta?


Mi ha detto dopo la cena che non ce la fa più ad andare avanti così : si voleva dare un termine e se non cambiava nulla chiedeva la separazione . Forse è gia tardi


----------



## ugo1969 (4 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Mi ha detto dopo la cena che non ce la fa più ad andare avanti così : si voleva dare un termine e se non cambiava nulla chiedeva la separazione . Forse è gia tardi


La situazione con me che vado vengo esco con amici a volte rientro con tracce inequivocabili ....lei e al limite


----------



## JON (4 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> La situazione con me che vado vengo esco con amici a volte rientro con tracce inequivocabili ....lei e al limite


Questo l'avevo capito. Ma non è tardi, stai tranquillo.

L'importante  che in futuro saprai gestire i brutti pensieri che comunque non ti lasceranno pace. È anche una questione di tempo, i vostri fatti si sono svolti in un breve lasso e di recente anche.


----------



## ugo1969 (4 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Questo l'avevo capito. Ma non è tardi, stai tranquillo.
> 
> L'importante  che in futuro saprai gestire i brutti pensieri che comunque non ti lasceranno pace. È anche una questione di tempo, i vostri fatti si sono svolti in un breve lasso e di recente anche.


Sai che cosa mi ha detto ? Che aveva capito che il mio modo di fare era per punirla . Il prepararmi per uscire e capire che uscivo con una donna era per farle provare ciò che provavo io quando lei si confidava con L altro . Tornare a casa con segni di rossetto o capelli di donna addosso era per farla stare come probabilmente stetti io quando torno dopo avere fatto L amore con lui . Io non faci ma il amore con le altre ....probabilmente sarà spunto di riflessione tra noi


----------



## JON (4 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Sai che cosa mi ha detto ? Che aveva capito che il mio modo di fare era per punirla . Il prepararmi per uscire e capire che uscivo con una donna era per farle provare ciò che provavo io quando lei si confidava con L altro . Tornare a casa con segni di rossetto o capelli di donna addosso era per farla stare come probabilmente stetti io quando torno dopo avere fatto L amore con lui . Io non faci ma il amore con le altre ....probabilmente sarà spunto di riflessione tra noi


Ma questo mi pare ovvio. Ed è il motivo per cui presupponevo che la perdita del bimbo vada isolata e non legata al tradimento. Voglio dire che il suo tradimento ha una determinata rilevanza. E lei deve farsene carico. Perché prima che una punizione, la tua era sofferenza. È inutile girarci intorno, e deve capire che questa giostra la innescata proprio lei.


----------



## void (4 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Sai che cosa mi ha detto ? Che aveva capito che il mio modo di fare era per punirla . Il prepararmi per uscire e capire che uscivo con una donna era per farle provare ciò che provavo io quando lei si confidava con L altro . Tornare a casa con segni di rossetto o capelli di donna addosso era per farla stare come probabilmente stetti io quando torno dopo avere fatto L amore con lui . Io non faci ma il amore con le altre ....probabilmente sarà spunto di riflessione tra noi


Ciao Ugo, sono contento che siate riusciti a parlarvi. E' un buon inizio.
Se vi amate ancora, niente è precluso e non è troppo tardi. Tutto finisce la dove non c'è più amore, anche senza tradimento alle volte. 
Dimenticare impossibile, ricostruire non è facile (e secondo me nel tuo caso ne vale veramente la pena) a quello che avete passato per il bambino può essere un punto comune di partenza, un dolore condiviso.


----------



## void (4 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma questo mi pare ovvio. Ed è il motivo per cui presupponevo che la perdita del bimbo vada isolata e non legata al tradimento. Voglio dire che il suo tradimento ha una determinata rilevanza. E lei deve farsene carico. Perché prima che una punizione, la tua era sofferenza. È inutile girarci intorno, e deve capire che questa giostra la innescata proprio lei.


Quoto al 100%


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2016)

*Ugo*

Tu non mi conosci, ma io suggerisco spesso la separazione.
Ma voi si capisce subito che vi amate.


----------



## ugo1969 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non mi conosci, ma io suggerisco spesso la separazione.
> Ma voi si capisce subito che vi amate.


Ci proviamo ma non è detto ci siamo fatti molto male entrambi . Da cosa si capisce ?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Ci proviamo ma non è detto ci siamo fatti molto male entrambi . Da cosa si capisce ?


Da tutto.
Si può fare male solo a chi ci ama.
Voi avete voluto vivere separatamente un dolore che temevate che si sarebbe moltiplicato, anziché con-diviso, se vissuto insieme e questo vi ha allontanato.
Se ce la fai a leggere, ci sono periodi che la testa non c'è, ti consiglio 
https://www.ibs.it/bambini-nel-temp...gclid=CN2Rq8jR2tACFQ5mGwodiEMJBA&gclsrc=aw.ds
Ti sconsiglio di leggere la sintesi su Wikipedia.


----------



## ugo1969 (4 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da tutto.
> Si può fare male solo a chi ci ama.
> Voi avete voluto vivere separatamente un dolore che temevate che si sarebbe moltiplicato, anziché con-diviso, se vissuto insieme e questo vi ha allontanato.
> Se ce la fai a leggere, ci sono periodi che la testa non c'è, ti consiglio
> ...


Grazie abbiamo letto assieme il sunto . Le ho detto del forum .


----------



## ugo1969 (4 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Grazie abbiamo letto assieme il sunto . Le ho detto del forum .


Ora è in camera che piange il sunto L ha toccata . Il libro non so se ci riusciamo


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Ora è in camera che piange il sunto L ha toccata . Il libro non so se ci riusciamo


L'inizio e il finale sono strazianti, ma si vede amore.


----------



## trilobita (5 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non mi conosci, ma io suggerisco spesso la separazione.
> Ma voi si capisce subito che vi amate.


Da quanto ho capito,al netto della perdita del piccolo,ci sono delle cose che non mi tornano.Lei,infatuata del confidente,ci fa l'amore,lo confessa a lui,che le fa capire quanto questo sia stato devastante per lui.Nonostante questo lei ci riva' di nuovo a letto.Se le cose sono andate così,dubito che ci sia ancora amore da parte di lei per suo marito.ci può essere affetto o qualsiasi altra cosa,ma credo che lei sia già "oltre"


----------



## Diletta (5 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Sai che cosa mi ha detto ? Che aveva capito che il mio modo di fare era per punirla . Il prepararmi per uscire e capire che uscivo con una donna era per farle provare ciò che provavo io quando lei si confidava con L altro . Tornare a casa con segni di rossetto o capelli di donna addosso era per farla stare come probabilmente stetti io quando torno dopo avere fatto L amore con lui . Io non faci ma il amore con le altre ....probabilmente sarà spunto di riflessione tra noi



Scusami, ma non ho capito...cosa intendi col dire che non hai fatto mai l'amore con le altre?
Ti riferisci alla distinzione di farlo col cuore, o proprio non ci hai fatto sesso?
Per inquadrare meglio il tuo vissuto


----------



## ugo1969 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusami, ma non ho capito...cosa intendi col dire che non hai fatto mai l'amore con le altre?
> Ti riferisci alla distinzione di farlo col cuore, o proprio non ci hai fatto sesso?
> Per inquadrare meglio il tuo vissuto


Distinzione tra farlo con il cuore o senza . Fisicamente mi sono speso molto


----------



## Diletta (5 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Distinzione tra farlo con il cuore o senza . Fisicamente mi sono speso molto



Ok, grazie.
Ma tua moglie sa che l'hai tradita o che la tradisci, nel senso che glielo dici?

Secondo me, proprio per il fatto che vi siete fatti tanto male reciproco, potete ritrovarvi e consolarvi a vicenda.
Potete curare le rispettive ferite che vi siete inferti l'uno verso l'altra, così, senza fretta e un passo alla volta che percorrerete insieme.
Vale la pena di provarci per verificare se è vero che:
"non finisce mai ciò che era grande, ma finisce ciò che non era".

Oltretutto, siete ora anche su di un piano di parità quanto a comportamenti (scorretti)...neanche tu sei più nella posizione di scagliare la prima pietra (ammesso che ce ne sia qualcuno).
Avete infranto entrambi il patto del matrimonio, ognuno per i suoi motivi e con le sue giustificazioni.
A mio avviso, l'hai punita abbastanza direi, il tuo orgoglio è stato risarcito e il tuo onore è salvo.
Quindi: basta, chiudi subito quel capitolo, e dai una chance alla vostra coppia (e anche alla vostra famiglia, che ne vale ancora di più).


----------



## ugo1969 (5 Dicembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ok, grazie.
> Ma tua moglie sa che l'hai tradita o che la tradisci, nel senso che glielo dici?
> 
> Secondo me, proprio per il fatto che vi siete fatti tanto male reciproco, potete ritrovarvi e consolarvi a vicenda.
> ...


Guarda che quello che ha fatto mi fa stare male ma anche il mio comportamento non mi fa stare bene . Andremo da un terapista di coppia .


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Guarda che quello che ha fatto mi fa stare male ma anche il mio comportamento non mi fa stare bene . Andremo da un terapista di coppia .


Bene   è già un passo avanti


----------



## trilobita (5 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Guarda che quello che ha fatto mi fa stare male ma anche il mio comportamento non mi fa stare bene . Andremo da un terapista di coppia .


Ciao.se non sono indiscreto,dagli ultimi colloqui,è emerso altro o ha solo confermato quanto già sapevi di quanto c'è effettivamente stato tra lei e il piacione....sempre se ti va di rispondere.


----------



## ugo1969 (5 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ciao.se non sono indiscreto,dagli ultimi colloqui,è emerso altro o ha solo confermato quanto già sapevi di quanto c'è effettivamente stato tra lei e il piacione....sempre se ti va di rispondere.[/QUOTo.                Stiamo dedicandoci al noi a cosa siamo noi .


----------



## Diletta (6 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Guarda che quello che ha fatto mi fa stare male ma anche il mio comportamento non mi fa stare bene . Andremo da un terapista di coppia .



Vedo che c'è quindi l'intento da parte di tutti e due di ricostruire.
Ce la farete! 
Comunque, tanti in bocca al lupo!


----------



## mistral (6 Dicembre 2016)

Ciao Ugo,in bocca al lupo per il vostro percorso.
Se c'è amore e buona volontà ce la farete a patto che tu non ti aspetti che il peso tradimento svanisca.
Ce la farai quando accetterai che quel bagaglio te lo dovrai portare dietro a vita.Dapprima sembra un bagaglio insostenibile,pesante che ti schiaccia poi ti fai i muscoli e sembra più leggero ma pur sempre una cosa di cui ti libereresti volentieri...ma non puoi.Dovrai imparare semplicemente ad aggirare l'ostacolo.
Anche i tuoi tradimento conseguenti potrebbero averti dato una mano a scaricare la tua rabbia e a "punire" lei,ora però basta


----------



## ugo1969 (6 Dicembre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ciao Ugo,in bocca al lupo per il vostro percorso.
> Se c'è amore e buona volontà ce la farete a patto che tu non ti aspetti che il peso tradimento svanisca.
> Ce la farai quando accetterai che quel bagaglio te lo dovrai portare dietro a vita.Dapprima sembra un bagaglio insostenibile,pesante che ti schiaccia poi ti fai i muscoli e sembra più leggero ma pur sempre una cosa di cui ti libereresti volentieri...ma non puoi.Dovrai imparare semplicemente ad aggirare l'ostacolo.
> Anche i tuoi tradimento conseguenti potrebbero averti dato una mano a scaricare la tua rabbia e a "punire" lei,ora però basta


Hai ragione ora basta oprattutto per me . In questo momento , sono al lavoro e non abbiamo litigato , ma L istinto e' di mandarla a cagare . Poi passa


----------



## Diletta (6 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Hai ragione ora basta oprattutto per me . In questo momento , sono al lavoro e non abbiamo litigato , ma L istinto e' di mandarla a cagare . Poi passa




Ugo, però non mi hai risposto...tua moglie sa delle tue "divagazioni"?
Non credo, però.


----------



## ugo1969 (6 Dicembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ugo, però non mi hai risposto...tua moglie sa delle tue "divagazioni"?
> Non credo, però.



Pensavo che attraverso i post fosse chiaro che lo sa. Sabato sera quando siamo andati cena per parlare di noi e cercare di tornare ad essere felici assieme mi ha detto che non ce la faceva più, si voleva dare un termine come data. Poi avrebbe chiesto la separazione. Ora ci stiamo studiando cercando soprattutto di non farci del male. Ma è una cosa sbagliata dobbiamo fare uscire tutto ed è per questo che andremo in terapia assieme.
13 mesi fa come impazzito mi sono stordito con uscite con amici e sesso con qualsiasi donna mi capitasse a tiro e ci stesse...circa 3 / 4 mesi fa guardandomi allo specchie e soprattutto rispondendo alle mie stesse domande non più con un " vaffanculo chi se ne frega" ma con altre domande e non trovando risposte ho iniziato a leggere. Ho letto di tradimenti di figli persi e cosa comporta per la coppia. Ho iniziato a leggere nei forum sino circa 2 mesi fa ho scoperto  questo forum. L altro giorno quando ho aperto il mio 3D l ho fatto con una provocazione : come si fa ? in realtà avrei dovuto scrivere : vorrei riprovarci..la amo ancora e ci siamo fatti del male. L ho aperto così perchè volevo leggere i vs interventi e ho visto che erano in linea con ciò che provavo..degli estranei che non conosco ma che hanno avuto storie analoghe alle spalle erano giunti alle mie stesse conclusioni: rivolevo mia moglie. Il cammino sarà duro , per nulla scontato che arriveremo alla meta assieme ma sono felice di rivederla sorridere.


----------



## Diletta (6 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Pensavo che attraverso i post fosse chiaro che lo sa. Sabato sera quando siamo andati cena per parlare di noi e cercare di tornare ad essere felici assieme mi ha detto che non ce la faceva più, si voleva dare un termine come data. Poi avrebbe chiesto la separazione. Ora ci stiamo studiando cercando soprattutto di non farci del male. Ma è una cosa sbagliata dobbiamo fare uscire tutto ed è per questo che andremo in terapia assieme.
> 13 mesi fa come impazzito mi sono stordito con uscite con amici e sesso con qualsiasi donna mi capitasse a tiro e ci stesse...circa 3 / 4 mesi fa guardandomi allo specchie e soprattutto rispondendo alle mie stesse domande non più con un " vaffanculo chi se ne frega" ma con altre domande e non trovando risposte ho iniziato a leggere. Ho letto di tradimenti, di figli persi e cosa comporta per la coppia. Ho iniziato a leggere nei forum sino circa 2 mesi fa su questo. L altro giorno quando ho aperto il mio 3D l ho fatto con una provocazione : come si fa ? in realtà avrei dovuto scrivere : vorrei riprovarci..la amo ancora e ci siamo fatti del male. L ho aperto così perchè volevo leggere i vs interventi e ho visto che erano in linea con ciò che provavo..degli estranei che non conosco ma che hanno avuto storie analoghe alle spalle erano giunti alle mie stesse conclusioni: rivolevo mia moglie. Il cammino sarà duro e per nulla scontato che arriveremo alla meta assieme, però *sono felice di rivederla sorridere*.



...e questo dice tanto!
Ormai siete svelati entrambi e questo è un buon presupposto per farcela.
Voglio credere che sia vero che "più il dolore scava nel tuo essere e più gioia puoi contenere".


----------



## ugo1969 (6 Dicembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e questo dice tanto!
> Ormai siete svelati entrambi e questo è un buon presupposto per farcela.
> Voglio credere che sia vero che "più il dolore scava nel tuo essere e più gioia puoi contenere".


ù

Forse il dolore unisce ma il male divide....ad ogni modo voglio provarci : mi fa stare bene anche solo l idea di condividere con lei la fatica immensa che dovremo fare. Sarà però una fatica per noi


----------



## Homer (6 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> ù
> 
> Forse il dolore unisce ma il male divide....ad ogni modo voglio provarci : mi fa stare bene anche solo l idea di condividere con lei la fatica immensa che dovremo fare. Sarà però una fatica per noi


Bravo, se hai la forza e la voglia di sistemare tutto, fallo. :up:


----------



## ugo1969 (11 Dicembre 2016)

*Anche se lo si vuole*

Con tutto se stesso e' durissima ricostruire . Tanto


----------



## ipazia (11 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Con tutto se stesso e' durissima ricostruire . Tanto


Mai stato in montagna? 

Montagna vera, intendo. Quella che annichilisce e meraviglia nel profondo. 
Che quando sei su, e sei circondato dal nulla, apparente..ti rendi improvvisamente conto che quello che sembra vuoto è pieno, anche di te. Della tua fatica. Del dolore alle gambe. Della fatica di respirare. Del freddo che tira la pelle e punge i polmoni. E che intorno a te pullula di Vita. E tu ne sei parte. 

Ecco...arrivi su se ti sai godere il panorama. 
Se la cima è la tua direzione e la tua intenzione, ma se mentre sali ascolti quel che ti succede, e gusti quel che ti circonda. Un passo dopo l'altro. 
Arrivi su se lo sguardo è concentrato in quello in cui sei immerso e non sulla cima. 

La cima resta dove è. Non si sposta. 

Non c'è fretta. Non c'è ansia. C'è il cammino. 
E l'ascolto. 
Che arrivare su, significa anche arrivarci in condizione di tornare giù. 
Nel rispetto dei limiti e delle condizioni ambientali. 

E il ritmo è quello del respiro. Che si rompe il fiato e poi si inizia a sentire la connessione fra ogni singolo fiato e il corpo che si muove nello spazio. 

Camminare guardando la cima fa inciampare, fa dimenticare di guardare il tempo, le energie...diventa ossessione. Pericolosa. 

E' il panorama a fare la differenza. 
E nelle relazioni, come in montagna...la fatica, il dolore, lo scoraggiamento, fanno parte della strada, tanto quanto il piacere e la soddisfazione. 
E sono fondamentali, alla costruzione di un ritmo sostenibile. 
Danno il segno. Di quel che si può e di quel che non si può. 
E fanno parte dell'equilibrio dinamico fondamentale all'andare avanti. 
Anche quando andare avanti diventa decidere che si torna indietro perchè le condizioni non permettono un altro passo. 

Mica è la pubblicità dell'acqua levissima, che quello è su, con la faccia di uno che è appena uscito dalla spa...


----------



## ugo1969 (13 Dicembre 2016)

*Domani per la*

Prima volta andremo da una terapista . Ho emozioni contrastanti a volte sono felice a volte sono veramente giù e rancoroso mentre altre mi vergogno . Tante speranze ma non riesco a capire quali siano quelle vere .


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Prima volta andremo da una terapista . Ho emozioni contrastanti a volte sono felice a volte sono veramente giù e rancoroso mentre altre mi vergogno . Tante speranze ma non riesco a capire quali siano quelle vere .


Tutto è vero perché è quello che provi e pensi. Credo che penserai molte cose contraddittorie.
Accetta di essere confuso.
Sei in una nebbia è un passo alla volta ne uscirai, ne uscirete.


----------



## ugo1969 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto è vero perché è quello che provi e pensi. Credo che penserai molte cose contraddittorie.
> Accetta di essere confuso.
> Sei in una nebbia è un passo alla volta ne uscirai, ne uscirete.


Lo spero e spero che alla fine prenderemo la strada giusta , quale che sia . Lei la vedo più serena anche perché ho smesso con le uscite " punitive ". Però io sto da schifo , ripenso a questi 2 anni e penso che abbiamo dato il peggio di noi . Il sesso nostante tutto è sempre andato bene ma da quando abbiamo iniziato il percorso di riavvicinarsi non riesco più a baciarla .


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Lo spero e spero che alla fine prenderemo la strada giusta , quale che sia . Lei la vedo più serena anche perché ho smesso con le uscite " punitive ". Però io sto da schifo , ripenso a questi 2 anni e penso che abbiamo dato il peggio di noi . Il sesso nostante tutto è sempre andato bene ma da quando abbiamo iniziato il percorso di riavvicinarsi non riesco più a baciarla .


Il bacio è intimo e simbolico.
Va bene terapia di coppia.
Magari hai bisogno anche di un supporto individuale.


----------



## ugo1969 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il bacio è intimo e simbolico.
> Va bene terapia di coppia.
> Magari hai bisogno anche di un supporto individuale.


Può essere . Mi trovo anche a pensare se ha un senso tutto questo . Terapia di coppia , terapia individuale , ma L amore e la voglia di stare con una persona non dovrebbe essere naturale ed istintiva ?


----------



## Carola (13 Dicembre 2016)

Io.ti.auguro si risolvere tutto e non dico dimenticare ma superare
Se c'è ancora amore la volontà si trova e piano piano tutto tornerà naturale
Se c'è amore si supera .
In bocca al lupo non è facile la terapia ti tira fuori cose profonde e fa male.
Mio ex non aveva voluto continuare ...


----------



## ugo1969 (13 Dicembre 2016)

Carola ha detto:


> Io.ti.auguro si risolvere tutto e non dico dimenticare ma superare
> Se c'è ancora amore la volontà si trova e piano piano tutto tornerà naturale
> Se c'è amore si supera .
> In bocca al lupo non è facile la terapia ti tira fuori cose profonde e fa male.
> Mio ex non aveva voluto continuare ...


Grazie , anche lei dovrà superare . Quest ultimo anno non è stato uno scherzo anche per lei . Scusa se ieri ti ho attaccata ma sono istintivo e parto .


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Può essere . Mi trovo anche a pensare se ha un senso tutto questo . Terapia di coppia , terapia individuale , ma L amore e la voglia di stare con una persona non dovrebbe essere naturale ed istintiva ?


Dentro agli istinti ci sono anche impulsi negativi o confusi che ostacolano la relazione.


----------



## trilobita (14 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Prima volta andremo da una terapista . Ho emozioni contrastanti a volte sono felice a volte sono veramente giù e rancoroso mentre altre mi vergogno . Tante speranze ma non riesco a capire quali siano quelle vere .


Auguri sinceri e ne hai bisogno.
Da quanto letto qui dentro tanti hanno riprovato,qualcuno c'è riuscito,ma intuisco tanti sorrisi tirati e felicità opache,in rari casi qualcuno addirittura ha ritrovato la felicità.Magari andrai ad ingrossare le file di questi ultimi,forza,metticela tutta e ricorda che il passato è passato e a voi interessa il futuro


----------



## Diletta (14 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Auguri sinceri e ne hai bisogno.
> Da quanto letto qui dentro tanti hanno riprovato,qualcuno c'è riuscito,ma intuisco tanti sorrisi tirati e felicità opache,in rari casi qualcuno addirittura ha ritrovato la felicità.Magari andrai ad ingrossare le file di questi ultimi,forza,metticela tutta e ricorda che *il passato è passato* e a voi interessa il futuro



E' passato, ma esiste e ha il potere di ricordartelo sempre.
Non sono neanche tanto sicura che il futuro sia più importante se non a livello pragmatico, una persona ha bisogno anche del passato.
Sarebbe già tanto ricordare senza dolore, quindi con distacco. Infatti è un obiettivo che ci diamo tutti, di certo resteranno capitoli scabrosi della nostra vita, da tenere ben a distanza di sicurezza emotiva.


----------



## trilobita (14 Dicembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' passato, ma esiste e ha il potere di ricordartelo sempre.
> Non sono neanche tanto sicura che il futuro sia più importante se non a livello pragmatico, una persona ha bisogno anche del passato.
> Sarebbe già tanto ricordare senza dolore, quindi con distacco. Infatti è un obiettivo che ci diamo tutti, di certo resteranno capitoli scabrosi della nostra vita, da tenere ben a distanza di sicurezza emotiva.


Vero,ma,anche se non è il mio caso purtroppo,alcuni riescono a fare spallucce anche di fronte al tradimento e non sentono neanche l'esigenza di ripartire su nuove basi,è successo,forse  è più grave del tubetto del dentifricio mal strizzato,ma neanche più di tanto,lei mi ha detto che ama me,non lui,non le è nemmeno piaciuto le uniche 30 volte che hanno fatto sesso,quindi....
Casi rari,ma qui sul forum ne ho visti almeno due.


----------



## Diletta (14 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Vero,ma,anche se non è il mio caso purtroppo,alcuni riescono a fare spallucce anche di fronte al tradimento e non sentono neanche l'esigenza di ripartire su nuove basi,è successo,forse  è più grave del tubetto del dentifricio mal strizzato,ma neanche più di tanto,lei mi ha detto che ama me,non lui,non le è nemmeno piaciuto le uniche 30 volte che hanno fatto sesso,quindi....
> Casi rari,ma qui sul forum ne ho visti almeno due.



Pensi che quella casistica riguardi persone che amano il partner fedifrago?
Perché se ami non puoi non soffrire, forse ci arrivi alla fine del percorso se riesci a superare davvero.
Se invece non ami, allora sì che la strada la si trova spianata, anche se c'è sempre il problema dell'orgoglio...


----------



## trilobita (14 Dicembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Pensi che quella casistica riguardi persone che amano il partner fedifrago?
> Perché se ami non puoi non soffrire, forse ci arrivi alla fine del percorso se riesci a superare davvero.
> Se invece non ami, allora sì che la strada la si trova spianata, anche se c'è sempre il problema dell'orgoglio...


Questo è quello che pensi tu ed è anche il mio pensiero,ma in questi casi,parlando di uomini traditi dalle consorti e passati alla riconciliazione con amore,baci e tanta felicità,non riesco ad immedesimarmi.
Comunque per me il tradimento non contempla in alcun modo la prosecuzione del rapporto,quindi figurati quanto sono lontano da questa casistica.....


----------



## Diletta (14 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Questo è quello che pensi tu ed è anche il mio pensiero,ma in questi casi,parlando di uomini traditi dalle consorti e passati alla *riconciliazione con amore,baci e tanta felicità,*non riesco ad immedesimarmi.
> Comunque per me il tradimento non contempla in alcun modo la prosecuzione del rapporto,quindi figurati quanto sono lontano da questa casistica.....



...faccio molta, ma molta fatica a credere a tutta quella felicità ritrovata!
Se mi dici che ci si autoconvince un po' e si finisce quindi per raccontarcela, ok, allora sono d'accordo.
Si può sapere quali sono i casi qui sul forum a cui pensavi?


----------



## iosolo (14 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Questo è quello che pensi tu ed è anche il mio pensiero,ma in questi casi,parlando di uomini traditi dalle consorti e passati alla riconciliazione con amore,baci e tanta felicità,non riesco ad immedesimarmi.
> Comunque per me il tradimento non contempla in alcun modo la prosecuzione del rapporto,quindi figurati quanto sono lontano da questa casistica.....


Nessuno supera un tradimento a cuor leggero, chi lo fa, lo fa per un  percorso personale e di coppia molto doloroso, doloroso per il tradito  che deve sostenere il peso maggiore, difficile per il traditore perchè  gli si chiede l'impegno di sostenere la rabbia, il dolore e i sensi di  colpa. 
La felicità se è ritrovata fa parte di un percorso così  difficile che non è giusto secondo me denigrarla, è una conquista così  difficile fatta di rabbia, dolore e sofferenza. 

Io ci sto  provando. Non è felicità la mia ma aspiro ad essa. Perchè è nella mia  meravigliosa natura essere felice e voglio esserlo. Non so se sarà con  lui, ma ci sto provando e nel farlo sono in completa lite con me stessa  con quello che sono e quello che voglio essere. E' qualcosa che non si  dimentica, che ci accompagnerà per sempre ma siamo noi che decidiamo se  essere felici oppure no... nonostante quello. Perchè quello c'è stato ma si può essere felici.


----------



## trilobita (14 Dicembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...faccio molta, ma molta fatica a credere a tutta quella felicità ritrovata!
> Se mi dici che ci si autoconvince un po' e si finisce quindi per raccontarcela, ok, allora sono d'accordo.
> Si può sapere quali sono i casi qui sul forum a cui pensavi?


Sinceramente non ricordo i nominativi e nemmeno se erano su questo o su un altro,è da un pezzo che li avevo letti.


----------



## ugo1969 (14 Dicembre 2016)

*Oggi*

Prima seduta è dura anche  l aprirti con una estranea . Ognuno di noi ha raccontato la propria versione e le proprie emozioni . Lei nega di esserci andata a letto 2 volte . Dice una volta e che la seconda volta è un mio fraintendimento . L ha visto hanno parlato e lei dice che gli ha detto che era finita. Io , quando mi disse di averlo visto scalerai e uscii di casa . Boh , forse è solo per rendere più indolore il tutto . Sembrava sincera e si è messa ad urlare . Ad essere sinceri questa affermazione è da un po' che la fa . Mi domando se non ha rimosso , per se stessa per renderle più facile accettate le sue responsabilità .


----------



## spleen (14 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Prima seduta è dura anche  l aprirti con una estranea . Ognuno di noi ha raccontato la propria versione e le proprie emozioni . Lei nega di esserci andata a letto 2 volte . Dice una volta e che la seconda volta è un mio fraintendimento . L ha visto hanno parlato e lei dice che gli ha detto che era finita. Io , quando mi disse di averlo visto scalerai e uscii di casa . Boh , forse è solo per rendere più indolore il tutto . Sembrava sincera e si è messa ad urlare . Ad essere sinceri questa affermazione è da un po' che la fa . Mi domando se non ha rimosso , per se stessa per renderle più facile accettate le sue responsabilità .


Scusa Ugo ma non ho capito una cippa.
Cosa ha urlato? In cosa sembra sincera?


----------



## ugo1969 (14 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Scusa Ugo ma non ho capito una cippa.
> Cosa ha urlato? In cosa sembra sincera?


Che è andata a letto con lui una volta e nn 2


----------



## trilobita (14 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Che è andata a letto con lui una volta e nn 2


No,guarda,nei tuoi post,in uno in particolare,dici che lei,successivamente,confessò una seconda prestazione con johnni becchino,non te lo sei immaginato.
Ugo,a sto punto,che te frega,una o due,se non trova il coraggio di confermarlo,magari significa che anche lei si è resa conto della cazzata combinata.A proposito,ti ha mai chiesto scusa di tutto questo?


----------



## ugo1969 (14 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,guarda,nei tuoi post,in uno in particolare,dici che lei,successivamente,confessò una seconda prestazione con johnni becchino,non te lo sei immaginato.
> Ugo,a sto punto,che te frega,una o due,se non trova il coraggio di confermarlo,magari significa che anche lei si è resa conto della cazzata combinata.A proposito,ti ha mai chiesto scusa di tutto questo?


Mi chiede scusa in continuazione , sempre . Anche quando salutavo per uscire alla sera . So cosa scrissi . Lei afferma di avermi detto che si erano visti ed io travisai capendo : visti è consumato . Comunque da un lato è vero dall altro però mi farebbe piacere crederle .


----------



## Diletta (15 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Mi chiede scusa in continuazione , sempre . Anche quando salutavo per uscire alla sera . So cosa scrissi . Lei afferma di avermi detto che si erano visti ed io travisai capendo : visti è consumato . Comunque da un lato è vero dall altro però* mi farebbe piacere crederle* .



Ti farebbe piacere perché cambierebbe un po' le cose.
Non è uguale, infatti, una o due o centomila...


----------



## Altravita (15 Dicembre 2016)

vi auguro ogni bene, ma per esperienza ti dico che è difficilissimo riuscire a ricucire. Concentrati anche su te stesso ma in modo costruttivo coltivati degli hobby sani: io ripresi con le immersioni e iniziai anche a frequentare la sezione locale del cai. Fa qualcosa per te, anche quando uscivi e andavi con altre lo facevi in funzione di tua moglie: la punivi per il tradimento. Ogni donna ti ricordava in questo modo il suo tradimento. Prenditi cura dei figli e  di te non avere fretta . Separarsi , se le condizioni economiche lo permettono e i figli sono grandi, mi pare i tuoi siano adolescenti, è difficile ma non è una tragedia. Io ringrazio veramente di aver avuto la forza di aspettare,di vedere crescere le ragazze e poi mi sono innamorato di un' altra. Sono emozioni bellissime.Mai avrei potuto abbandonarmi nuovamente con  fiducia e totalmente indefeso nelle braccia di mia moglie come nelle braccia della mia nuova compagna. Ciao


----------



## delfino curioso (15 Dicembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> vi auguro ogni bene, ma per esperienza ti dico che è difficilissimo riuscire a ricucire. Concentrati anche su te stesso ma in modo costruttivo coltivati degli hobby sani: io ripresi con le immersioni e iniziai anche a frequentare la sezione locale del cai. Fa qualcosa per te, anche quando uscivi e andavi con altre lo facevi in funzione di tua moglie: la punivi per il tradimento. Ogni donna ti ricordava in questo modo il suo tradimento. Prenditi cura dei figli e  di te non avere fretta . Separarsi , se le condizioni economiche lo permettono e i figli sono grandi, mi pare i tuoi siano adolescenti, è difficile ma non è una tragedia. Io ringrazio veramente di aver avuto la forza di aspettare,di vedere crescere le ragazze e poi mi sono innamorato di un' altra. Sono emozioni bellissime.Mai avrei potuto abbandonarmi nuovamente con  fiducia e totalmente indefeso nelle braccia di mia moglie come nelle braccia della mia nuova compagna. Ciao


dove fai immersioni di solito??


----------



## Altravita (15 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> dove fai immersioni di solito??


 giglio, corsica, arcipelago sulcis...all' estero sulawesi..posto incantevole


----------



## ugo1969 (6 Gennaio 2017)

*Mi pare*

Che sia tornata una certa serenità in casa , serenità vera non di facciata .Buon anno , avete fatto vacanze ?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Che sia tornata una certa serenità in casa , serenità vera non di facciata .Buon anno , avete fatto vacanze ?


Bene!
E non ci avresti mai creduto.


----------



## ugo1969 (6 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bene!
> E non ci avresti mai creduto.


No non avrei creduto . Ci siamo ritagliati qualche giorno per noi 2 lasciando i ragazzi dai nonni . Ci voleva . Inizio a pensare che forse potremo farcela . Penso a questo tempo buttato via a farci del male ma che questo tempo ha comunque lavorato facendomi apprezzare lo starle vicino


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> No non avrei creduto . Ci siamo ritagliati qualche giorno per noi 2 lasciando i ragazzi dai nonni . Ci voleva . Inizio a pensare che forse potremo farcela . Penso a questo tempo buttato via a farci del male ma che questo tempo ha comunque lavorato facendomi apprezzare lo starle vicino


Bisogna riuscire a dare il posto è la dimensione giusta a ogni cosa, come il metodo giapponese per tenere in ordine, buttando Il superfluo


----------



## mistral (6 Gennaio 2017)

Come sono contenta Ugo.Vedrai  che dopo tutto il male che vi siete fatti ,ora che vi siete finalmente aperti potrete curarvi l'un l'altro.
Tifo per voi.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Che sia tornata una certa serenità in casa , serenità vera non di facciata .Buon anno , avete fatto vacanze ?


Ciao Ugo, son contenta per te  
una bella  notizia 

no nessuna vacanza per ora


----------



## twinpeaks (7 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> 2014


Per errore, nel post precedente a questo hai posticipato di un anno la data in cui avete perduto la vostra bambina. Se permetti un suggerimento, parla di questo errore alla vostra terapista, e riepilogale con precisione la cronologia degli eventi: può esservi utile.


----------



## ugo1969 (7 Gennaio 2017)

Ho solo fatto un errore di digitazione , se guardi L orario dei due post vedi che sono immediati . Comunque glielo dirò , grazie .


----------



## twinpeaks (7 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Ho solo fatto un errore di digitazione , se guardi L orario dei due post vedi che sono immediati . Comunque glielo dirò , grazie .


Certo, grazie a te. Scusa se ho ficcato il naso, deformazione professionale.


----------



## ugo1969 (7 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Certo, grazie a te. Scusa se ho ficcato il naso, deformazione professionale.


Se sto qui e perché accetto che qualcuno ficchi il naso !


----------



## ugo1969 (13 Gennaio 2017)

È una altalena di emozioni . Non è per nulla facile , ma ne varrà la pena ? Tutto questo scavare confrontarsi tirar fuori colpe per stare stare con una donna ?


----------



## twinpeaks (13 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> È una altalena di emozioni . Non è per nulla facile , ma ne varrà la pena ? Tutto questo scavare confrontarsi tirar fuori colpe per stare stare con una donna ?


Be', anche per capire meglio la tua vita, no?


----------



## ugo1969 (13 Gennaio 2017)

Non dovrebbe essere naturale e spontaneo ?


----------



## ugo1969 (13 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Be', anche per capire meglio la tua vita, no?


Capire capire ma cosa ? Che c è stato e c è tanto dolore ? Ma dove si arriverà ? A volte penso di buttare la spugna


----------



## twinpeaks (13 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Capire capire ma cosa ? Che c è stato e c è tanto dolore ? Ma dove si arriverà ? A volte penso di buttare la spugna


Capire meglio chi sei, come sei arrivato dallo ieri all'oggi, come puoi essere domani. Se il dolore può servire a qualcosa, serve a quello. Altrimenti è dolore e basta, una perdita secca.


----------



## twinpeaks (13 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Non dovrebbe essere naturale e spontaneo ?


E' naturale e spontaneo quando va tutto bene. E' molto raro, che vada tutto bene per tutta la vita.


----------



## ugo1969 (13 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> E' naturale e spontaneo quando va tutto bene. E' molto raro, che vada tutto bene per tutta la vita.


È vero ma è dura . Per lei le sue colpe archiviate e giustificate le mie no . Ho sbagliato tantissimo ma caspita è lei che ha sbagliato per prima . Io assente fisicamente e emotivamente chiuso in me stesso lo ammetto


----------



## twinpeaks (13 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> È vero ma è dura . Per lei le sue colpe archiviate e giustificate le mie no . Ho sbagliato tantissimo ma caspita è lei che ha sbagliato per prima . Io assente fisicamente e emotivamente chiuso in me stesso lo ammetto


Ti dà fastidio stare da solo con lei?


----------



## ugo1969 (13 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ti dà fastidio stare da solo con lei?


Prima mai ora a volte si . Abbiamo sempre fatto sesso ma ora a volte mi da fastidio abbracciarla o vederla in intimità mentre va a letto


----------



## twinpeaks (13 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Prima mai ora a volte si . Abbiamo sempre fatto sesso ma ora a volte mi da fastidio abbracciarla o vederla in intimità mentre va a letto


Che punizione ti piacerebbe infliggerle? (anche se poi non lo faresti).


----------



## ugo1969 (13 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Che punizione ti piacerebbe infliggerle? (anche se poi non lo faresti).


Basta con le punizioni . Vorrei serenità


----------



## twinpeaks (13 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Basta con le punizioni . Vorrei serenità


Certo. Però sei arrabbiato e disgustato, o mi sbaglio?


----------



## ugo1969 (13 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Certo. Però sei arrabbiato e disgustato, o mi sbaglio?


Si molto e anche molto stanco


----------



## ugo1969 (13 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Si molto e anche molto stanco


Anche deluso . Pensavo a qualcosa di diverso


----------



## void (13 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Anche deluso . Pensavo a qualcosa di diverso


Non è un percorso facile. Non si può voltare pagina e basta, ne dimenticare. Bisogna distruggere per poi ricostruire. È doloroso. E' estenuante. Ma da quello che scrivevi, da quello che si legge della tua storia, nel tuo caso forse ne valeva e vale la pena.


----------



## trilobita (13 Gennaio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Non è un percorso facile. Non si può voltare pagina e basta, ne dimenticare. Bisogna distruggere per poi ricostruire. È doloroso. E' estenuante. Ma da quello che scrivevi, da quello che si legge della tua storia, nel tuo caso forse ne valeva e vale la pena.


Io auguro ad Ugo il meglio.
Leggendo la sua vicenda ci sono molte incongruenze da parte della sua pentitissima e canossiana consorte.
Io non credo che sua moglie sia onesta con lui,né ora,né quando incoraggiava il suo dandy a parlare con il marito,cosa che tralaltro non ho mai capito,lo incoraggiava a dirgi cosa?Boh.
Non voglio ripetermi nell'ennesima disillusoria previsione per chi vuole salvare l'edificio anche se il suo partner ha già fatto brillare la carica da un pezzo,ma,soprattutto,sentendo le ragioni di chi ha infranto il patto e vuole 
convincere l'altro a ricostruire sulle macerie da lui stesso causate continuo ad essere profondamente convinto dell' inutilità del gesto.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2017)

*Ugo*

Sai che non credo proprio che debba essere tutto spontaneo.


----------



## twinpeaks (14 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Si molto e anche molto stanco


Riesci a parlare della tua collera con qualcuno? Con tua moglie, con la terapeuta?


----------



## void (14 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io auguro ad Ugo il meglio.
> Leggendo la sua vicenda ci sono molte incongruenze da parte della sua pentitissima e canossiana consorte.
> Io non credo che sua moglie sia onesta con lui,né ora,né quando incoraggiava il suo dandy a parlare con il marito,cosa che tralaltro non ho mai capito,lo incoraggiava a dirgi cosa?Boh.
> Non voglio ripetermi nell'ennesima disillusoria previsione per chi vuole salvare l'edificio anche se il suo partner ha già fatto brillare la carica da un pezzo,ma,soprattutto,sentendo le ragioni di chi ha infranto il patto e vuole
> convincere l'altro a ricostruire sulle macerie da lui stesso causate continuo ad essere profondamente convinto dell' inutilità del gesto.


La realta non è nera o bianca. Ogni storia è diversa dalle altre anche se certi meccanismi si ripetono costantemente perché nascono dalla natura umana, dalla nostra cultura e dai condizionamenti che essa comporta.
Penso che la tendenza a trasferire nelle esperienze di altri la propria  in termini di  valori assoluti  ("certezze" maturate)  non aiuta chi deve ancora trovare il proprio equilibrio, qualunque questo sia.
Sai Trilobita non conosco la tua storia, ma da quello che scrivi, dai termini che usi, si denota una profonda rabbia ancora accesa. Non sono nessuno per dare consigli, ma il suggerimento fatto a Ugo da Twinpeaks in merito alla rabbia fa riflettere. È la rabbia fredda quella che fa paura, quella che viene dopo e che nasce non dalla emotività ma dalla elaborazione della realtà a posteriori. 
È quella che ritorna, nei mesi e negli anni a venire, il fuoco che cova perenne sotto la cenere e che devasta il rapporto, la vita di chi ci sta intorno..noi. Lo ho visto succedere con i miei genitori.


----------



## trilobita (14 Gennaio 2017)

void ha detto:


> La realta non è nera o bianca. Ogni storia è diversa dalle altre anche se certi meccanismi si ripetono costantemente perché nascono dalla natura umana, dalla nostra cultura e dai condizionamenti che essa comporta.
> Penso che la tendenza a trasferire nelle esperienze di altri la propria  in termini di  valori assoluti  ("certezze" maturate)  non aiuta chi deve ancora trovare il proprio equilibrio, qualunque questo sia.
> Sai Trilobita non conosco la tua storia, ma da quello che scrivi, dai termini che usi, si denota una profonda rabbia ancora accesa. Non sono nessuno per dare consigli, ma il suggerimento fatto a Ugo da Twinpeaks in merito alla rabbia fa riflettere. È la rabbia fredda quella che fa paura, quella che viene dopo e che nasce non dalla emotività ma dalla elaborazione della realtà a posteriori.
> È quella che ritorna, nei mesi e negli anni a venire, il fuoco che cova perenne sotto la cenere e che devasta il rapporto, la vita di chi ci sta intorno..noi. Lo ho visto succedere con i miei genitori.


No,Void,la mia vicenda non ha nulla in comune con queste.
Io mi separai appena ebbi il dubbio che la mia ex moglie avesse una storia,non le chiesi nulla,non litigai,nessuna guerra.
Non cercai prove,né altro,semplicemente le dissi di trovarsi un avvocato.
Lo fece,ci separammo,dopo un mese dall'ottenimento del divorzio,si risposo'


----------



## ugo1969 (14 Gennaio 2017)

Mi sono reso conto che nonostante tutto mai ho fatto veramente i conti con quanto è successo . Anche il non riuscire a fare sesso con lei ora . L abbiamo sempre fatto anche quando me ne andai da casa . Una volta L accompagnai per una visita e al ritorno lo facemmo in macchina come da fidanzati . Ora , non sempre specifico , mi da fastidio vederla spogliare per lavarsi o per andare a letto .


----------



## twinpeaks (14 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Mi sono reso conto che nonostante tutto mai ho fatto veramente i conti con quanto è successo . Anche il non riuscire a fare sesso con lei ora . L abbiamo sempre fatto anche quando me ne andai da casa . Una volta L accompagnai per una visita e al ritorno lo facemmo in macchina come da fidanzati . Ora , non sempre specifico , *mi da fastidio vederla spogliare per lavarsi o per andare a letto *.


E' la rabbia. O meglio, è un effetto collaterale della rabbia mai sfogata ed espressa.


----------



## twinpeaks (14 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Ti sbagli di grosso . Trasparirà delusione ma io L ho amata e l'amo . Ma come si fa a fare così ! *Abbiamo perso il nostro bimbo e tu vai con un altro ?* Lei avrà avuto il peso degli altri due , ma li aveva vicino , io ero lontano e solo dannatamente solo !


Ti invito a rileggere la tua frase in neretto. Poco prima hai scritto anche "Voglio la vita di prima". Mi sembra normale che tu sia molto, molto arrabbiato. 
Ti sei sempre dominato (bravo) e hai reagito così: 
1 forzando tua  moglie ad accettare l'incontro, molto imbarazzante, con te e l'amante; 
2 costringendola a constatare che a) il suo amante (al quale lei aveva scritto "ti amo") non la amava davvero, visto che si è rifiutato di lasciare la sua famiglia per vivere con lei b) neanche lei amava veramente lui, visto che neppure lei era disposta a lasciare tutto; 
3 e poi scopando in giro senza darti la pena di nasconderlo.

Sono tutte punizioni che hai inflitto a tua moglie per il suo tradimento, ma non ti hanno soddisfatto (il conto è ancora scoperto). 
O non erano le punizioni giuste, o il conto da pagare è veramente alto. Secondo me il conto è veramente alto (tieni presente che non tiri le somme a mente fredda: a tirare le somme è qualcun altro, dentro di te, che inserisce fattori noti a lui, anche se magari non a te).


----------



## lorella89 (14 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Ti invito a rileggere la tua frase in neretto. Poco prima hai scritto anche "Voglio la vita di prima". Mi sembra normale che tu sia molto, molto arrabbiato.
> Ti sei sempre dominato (bravo) e hai reagito così:
> 1 forzando tua  moglie ad accettare l'incontro, molto imbarazzante, con te e l'amante;
> 2 costringendola a constatare che a) il suo amante (al quale lei aveva scritto "ti amo") non la amava davvero, visto che si è rifiutato di lasciare la sua famiglia per vivere con lei b) neanche lei amava veramente lui, visto che neppure lei era disposta a lasciare tutto;
> ...


Quindi non troverà mai pace stando con lei ?


----------



## delfino curioso (14 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Mi sono reso conto che nonostante tutto mai ho fatto veramente i conti con quanto è successo . Anche il non riuscire a fare sesso con lei ora . L abbiamo sempre fatto anche quando me ne andai da casa . Una volta L accompagnai per una visita e al ritorno lo facemmo in macchina come da fidanzati . Ora , non sempre specifico , mi da fastidio vederla spogliare per lavarsi o per andare a letto .



questo è il momento in cui devi "fermarti veramente" e riflettere se continuare a vivere con tua moglie per il bene di entrambi.
hai ancora tante cose dentro che non hanno trovato risposta.


----------



## twinpeaks (14 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> Quindi non troverà mai pace stando con lei ?


Non ho detto questo. Può ritrovare serenità oppure no; spero e gli auguro che la ritrovi insieme alla moglie. 

Però, quando si prova molta rabbia, è certo bene dominarsi (per esempio non picchiare e/o non uccidere la persona che ci fa arrabbiare) ma è molto importante

a) capire qual è la sorgente profonda della rabbia. In questo caso, il tradimento è più che sufficiente per provocare la rabbia, ma non è detto che il tradimento sia l'unica colpa che [MENTION=6981]ugo1969[/MENTION], magari inconsapevolmente, addebiti alla moglie.
b) articolarla verbalmente, darle uno sfogo che non sia la violenza rivolta all'esterno o all'interno

Finchè la rabbia non è spenta, la serenità non arriva, le decisioni sono provvisorie e fragili.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo. Può ritrovare serenità oppure no; spero e gli auguro che la ritrovi insieme alla moglie.
> 
> Però, quando si prova molta rabbia, è certo bene dominarsi (per esempio non picchiare e/o non uccidere la persona che ci fa arrabbiare) ma è molto importante
> 
> ...


Non credi che possa trattarsi anche di rabbia perché è crollata una delle colonne della sua identità? Voglio dire che possono essere cose che in nessun modo la moglie può riparare.


----------



## twinpeaks (14 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Non credi che possa trattarsi anche di rabbia perché è crollata una delle colonne della sua identità*? Voglio dire che possono essere cose che in nessun modo la moglie può riparare.



Non lo so. Il problema è che secondo me non lo sa neanche lui, e sarebbe meglio che lo sapesse.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non lo so. Il problema è che secondo me non lo sa neanche lui, e sarebbe meglio che lo sapesse.


 Ho posto male la domanda. Avrei infatti dovuto scrivere che, ipotizzando che possano essere crollati colonne e/o puntelli della sua identità/autostima, non sarebbe il caso che lui indagasse questo aspetto piuttosto che continuare a chiedere risarcimento alla moglie, risarcimento già preso con i propri tradimenti?


----------



## twinpeaks (14 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho posto male la domanda. Avrei infatti dovuto scrivere che, ipotizzando che possano essere crollati colonne e/o puntelli della sua identità/autostima, non sarebbe il caso che lui indagasse questo aspetto piuttosto che continuare a chiedere risarcimento alla moglie,* risarcimento già preso con i propri tradimenti*?


Purtroppo, in questo campo non esiste un guidrigildo che prescriva quanto è dovuto per ciascuna offesa. La sola cosa ceh si può fare è cercar di capire meglio qual è stata l'offesa più bruciante, e che cosa potrebbe soddisfarla. Dire "il tradimento" è esatto ma generico, bisogna capire che cosa ha significato il tradimento *per lui.*


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Purtroppo, in questo campo non esiste un guidrigildo che prescriva quanto è dovuto per ciascuna offesa. La sola cosa ceh si può fare è cercar di capire meglio qual è stata *l'offesa più bruciante*, e che cosa potrebbe soddisfarla. Dire "il tradimento" è esatto ma generico, bisogna capire che cosa ha significato il tradimento *per lui.*


Ecco cosa intendevo.


----------



## ugo1969 (14 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Purtroppo, in questo campo non esiste un guidrigildo che prescriva quanto è dovuto per ciascuna offesa. La sola cosa ceh si può fare è cercar di capire meglio qual è stata l'offesa più bruciante, e che cosa potrebbe soddisfarla. Dire "il tradimento" è esatto ma generico, bisogna capire che cosa ha significato il tradimento *per lui.*


Quello che mi fa più male . Il tradimento carnale se non fai sesso come ginnastica ( e non penso sia il caso di lei ) e' lo scambio più intimo possibile di emozioni e sentimenti . E fa male molto male . Ma non è solo questo e magari neppure la ferita più dolorosa . Io ero assente in tutti i sensi . Quando tornai e scoprii il loro parlare le chiesi di troncare c ero io , il suo uomo quello che aveva sofferto quanto lei e che era al nostro interno il posto dove cercare sollievo . Lei mi disse no , era una cosa innocente e lui le era stato vicino mentre io no . Ero distrutto " suonato " come un pugile : il lutto , il dolore , scopro mia moglie che ha scambio di emozioni con un altro , le chiedo di smettere e ricevo un rifiuto . Avrei voluto prenderla a pugni invece ho pianto . Non L ha fermata nulla un crescendo di intimità e confidenze con lui che L hanno portata nel suo letto o viceversa . Ma perche ? Non vedeva il mio dolore ? Quanto ero inebetito da questa situazione ? Ma chi è lei veramente ?


----------



## twinpeaks (14 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Quello che mi fa più male . Il tradimento carnale se non fai sesso come ginnastica ( e non penso sia il caso di lei ) e' lo scambio più intimo possibile di emozioni e sentimenti . E fa male molto male . Ma non è solo questo e magari neppure la ferita più dolorosa . *Io ero assente in tutti i sensi *. Quando tornai e scoprii il loro parlare le chiesi di troncare c ero io , il suo uomo quello che aveva sofferto quanto lei e che era al nostro interno il posto dove cercare sollievo . Lei mi disse no , era una cosa innocente e lui le era stato vicino mentre io no . Ero distrutto " suonato " come un pugile : il lutto , il dolore , scopro mia moglie che ha scambio di emozioni con un altro , le chiedo di smettere e ricevo un rifiuto . Avrei voluto prenderla a pugni invece ho pianto . Non L ha fermata nulla un crescendo di intimità e confidenze con lui che L hanno portata nel suo letto o viceversa . Ma perche ? *Non vedeva il mio dolore *? Quanto ero inebetito da questa situazione ? Ma chi è lei veramente ?


Leggi le  due tue frasi in grassetto. A quanto pare no, non lo vedeva il tuo dolore, anche se il dolore c'era e c'è ancora; e vorrei vedere che non ci fosse, hai vissuto un'esperienza davvero difficile e dolorosissima.


----------



## twinpeaks (14 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Quello che mi fa più male . Il tradimento carnale se non fai sesso come ginnastica ( e non penso sia il caso di lei ) e' lo scambio più intimo possibile di emozioni e sentimenti . E fa male molto male . Ma non è solo questo e magari neppure la ferita più dolorosa . Io ero assente in tutti i sensi . Quando tornai e scoprii il loro parlare le chiesi di troncare c ero io , il suo uomo quello che aveva sofferto quanto lei e che era al nostro interno il posto dove cercare sollievo . Lei mi disse no , era una cosa innocente e lui le era stato vicino mentre io no . Ero distrutto " *suonato " come un pugile* : il lutto , il dolore , scopro mia moglie che ha scambio di emozioni con un altro , le chiedo di smettere e ricevo un rifiuto . Avrei voluto prenderla a pugni invece ho pianto . Non L ha fermata nulla un crescendo di intimità e confidenze con lui che L hanno portata nel suo letto o viceversa . Ma perche ? Non vedeva il mio dolore ? Quanto ero inebetito da questa situazione ? Ma chi è lei veramente ?


Hai detto bene: suonato come un pugile. Il KO è per la combinazione di colpi, l'uno-due della morte di vostra figlia + il tradimento di tua moglie.


----------



## ugo1969 (14 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Leggi le  due tue frasi in grassetto. A quanto pare no, non lo vedeva il tuo dolore, anche se il dolore c'era e c'è ancora; e vorrei vedere che non ci fosse, hai vissuto un'esperienza davvero difficile e dolorosissima.


Il tuo primo grassetto si riferisce a quando ero in trasferta il secondo a quando sono tornato a casa. A livello temporale sono distanti qualche mese


----------



## twinpeaks (14 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Il tuo primo grassetto si riferisce a quando ero in trasferta il secondo a quando sono tornato a casa. A livello temporale sono distanti qualche mese


Là dove sentiamo le emozioni, c'è un calendario diverso.

Il che, beninteso, non giustifica il tradimento di tua moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Il tuo primo grassetto si riferisce a quando ero in trasferta il secondo a quando sono tornato a casa. A livello temporale sono distanti qualche mese


Tu volevi fosse visto il tuo dolore, lei voleva che tu vedessi il suo. E magari voleva che vedessi lei, oltre il dolore comune.


----------



## ugo1969 (14 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu volevi fosse visto il tuo dolore, lei voleva che tu vedessi il suo. E magari voleva che vedessi lei, oltre il dolore comune.


E che lei vedesse me come suo uomo confidente amico e non L amichetto


----------



## ugo1969 (14 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> E che lei vedesse me come suo uomo confidente amico e non L amichetto


In pratica mi ha sostituito


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> E che lei vedesse me come suo uomo confidente amico e non L amichetto


Però un dolore comune può avvicinare o allontanare.
Ce ne hanno fatte di sceneggiature su questo argomento!

Anche tu ti eri allontanato, lei l'ha fatto in tempi diversi.
Perché ti eri allontanato? Perché stare con lei ti acutizzava il dolore. Per lei è stato lo stesso.


----------



## ugo1969 (14 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però un dolore comune può avvicinare o allontanare.
> Ce ne hanno fatte di sceneggiature su questo argomento!
> 
> Anche tu ti eri allontanato, lei l'ha fatto in tempi diversi.
> Perché ti eri allontanato? Perché stare con lei ti acutizzava il dolore. Per lei è stato lo stesso.


Io ero con me stesso . Avevo ben chiaro chi fosse e cosa fosse non L ho sostituita mai , neanche dopo .


----------



## trilobita (14 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Io ero con me stesso . Avevo ben chiaro chi fosse e cosa fosse non L ho sostituita mai , neanche dopo .


Purtroppo non è possibile sentire l'altra campana,quindi,assumendo per vero e nei limiti di chi espone,ferito,io continuo a dire e ribadire che il ciclo comportamentale di tua moglie è,per essere eufemistici,equivoco dall'inizio della vicenda fino agli ultimi tuoi aggiornamenti.
Allora,al netto dei miei trascorsi,che non hanno NESSUNA attinenza alla tua vicenda,si nota una presupponenza e un'arroganza nei tuoi confronti,soprattutto quando,al corrente delle tue scappatelle iscrivibili al periodo"Muoia Sansone",dice che ti lasciava fare,tanto prima o poi,se non gli fosse più garbato,t'avrebbe mandato affanculo.
Scopa,scopa pure in giro,tanto io con il mio amante l'ho fatto con l'anima,tu solo con il cazzo....
Grande,GRANDE Altravita.....


----------



## ugo1969 (14 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Purtroppo non è possibile sentire l'altra campana,quindi,assumendo per vero e nei limiti di chi espone,ferito,io continuo a dire e ribadire che il ciclo comportamentale di tua moglie è,per essere eufemistici,equivoco dall'inizio della vicenda fino agli ultimi tuoi aggiornamenti.
> Allora,al netto dei miei trascorsi,che non hanno NESSUNA attinenza alla tua vicenda,si nota una presupponenza e un'arroganza nei tuoi confronti,soprattutto quando,al corrente delle tue scappatelle iscrivibili al periodo"Muoia Sansone",dice che ti lasciava fare,tanto prima o poi,se non gli fosse più garbato,t'avrebbe mandato affanculo.
> Scopa,scopa pure in giro,tanto io con il mio amante l'ho fatto con l'anima,tu solo con il cazzo....
> Grande,GRANDE Altravita.....


Perché Altravita è un grande ? Perché si è rifatto una nuova vita ?


----------



## trilobita (14 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Perché Altravita è un grande ? Perché si è rifatto una nuova vita ?


No,quello è un dono che il Signore gli ha fatto,visto che oggi trovare un partner che abbia rispetto per te,per la tua dignità e,di riflesso,anche della sua,si ottiene solo per intercessione divina....
A parte il banale sarcasmo,banale non certo per responsabilità dei traditi,Altravita ha fatto il tuo percorso odierno ma,accortosi che ne usciva una pièce teatrale,ha preferito spegnere il motore.
Ha vissuto un po' sperando che arrivasse un qualcosa che lo convincesse a riaccendere il motore,ma,quando è arrivato,non era opera della sua ex moglie.Vedi,io ho l'impressione che diluendo le responsabilità di chi agisce extra,non si faccia un gran servizio alla coppia,vedo il terrore di usare il termine"Punizione"...ma perche?
Chi sbaglia in malafede non deve pagare le sue malefatte?
Tu mi rapini e in galera ci dobbiamo andare entrambi o nessuno?Ma perche?
Non esiste solo il bianco e il nero?Ma che significa?Che posso ordire il peggior crimine e che la colpa è,sempre,in piccola parte mia ma provocata dal comportamento non perfettissimo degli altri nei miei confronti?
Poi,che acrobati della riflessione e dell'analisi dell'Io riescano a farti  spostare il mirino da chi credevi resppnsabile ad un'incomprensibile inconscio,ci sta,è il loro mestiere,come Totò che riusciva a convincere un creditore con in gioco di parole che non gli doveva più nulla....
Comunque,alla fine della campionaria,fai bene a porti mille domande,ma,ti suggerisco,non trascurare di analizzare il comportamento di tua moglie,fuor del tradimento intendo.
Io,forse in ristretta compagnia,lo ammetto,ci vedo molte,troppe incongruenze .


----------



## ugo1969 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Non so se sia la scelta giusta ma sento il bisogno di stare da solo. Non nel modo distruttivo di allora , ma stare fermo, ascoltarmi e iniziare a capire. Frequentrei la mia casa comunque, qualche cena , il pranzo della domenica ma ho bisogno di vederla meno. E' incredibile siamo arrivati a quello che avrei voluto piùal mondo ed ora questo mi fa sorgere dubbi. Molto più spesso arrivo a pensare che siamo giunti alla fine e sia ora di prenderne atto. Lei mi dimostra in ogni momento che desidera almeno riprovarci, ma non riesco a non pensare a quando mi misi a piangere davanti a lei e lei non  interruppe il sentirsi un sentirsi che poi l ha portata nel suo letto.


----------



## twinpeaks (16 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Non so se sia la scelta giusta ma* sento il bisogno di stare da solo. Non nel modo distruttivo di allora , ma stare fermo, ascoltarmi e iniziare a cap*ire. Frequentrei la mia casa comunque, qualche cena , il pranzo della domenica ma ho bisogno di vederla meno. E' incredibile siamo arrivati a quello che avrei voluto piùal mondo ed ora questo mi fa sorgere dubbi. Molto più spesso arrivo a pensare che siamo giunti alla fine e sia ora di prenderne atto. Lei mi dimostra in ogni momento che desidera almeno riprovarci, ma non riesco a non pensare a quando mi misi a piangere davanti a lei e lei non  interruppe il sentirsi un sentirsi che poi l ha portata nel suo letto.


Mi sembra una buona idea. In bocca al lupo.


----------



## trilobita (16 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Non so se sia la scelta giusta ma sento il bisogno di stare da solo. Non nel modo distruttivo di allora , ma stare fermo, ascoltarmi e iniziare a capire. Frequentrei la mia casa comunque, qualche cena , il pranzo della domenica ma ho bisogno di vederla meno. E' incredibile siamo arrivati a quello che avrei voluto piùal mondo ed ora questo mi fa sorgere dubbi. Molto più spesso arrivo a pensare che siamo giunti alla fine e sia ora di prenderne atto. Lei mi dimostra in ogni momento che desidera almeno riprovarci, ma non riesco a non pensare a quando mi misi a piangere davanti a lei e lei non  interruppe il sentirsi un sentirsi che poi l ha portata nel suo letto.


Ma lo psicologo che dice?


----------



## ilnikko (16 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma lo psicologo che dice?


dice questo :



twinpeaks ha detto:


> Mi sembra una buona idea. In bocca al lupo.


riferito a questo :



ugo1969 ha detto:


> Non so se sia la scelta giusta ma sento il bisogno di stare da solo. Non nel modo distruttivo di allora , ma stare fermo, ascoltarmi e iniziare a capire.


----------



## trilobita (16 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> dice questo :
> 
> 
> 
> riferito a questo :


Non sapevo fosse lui a seguirli,ma se mi dici così,la mia curiosità è soddisfatta.
Avrei un'altra curiosità...la moglie,durante le sedute,è stata esaustiva o ha cercato di diluire?
Se li segue lui,di sicuro potrà illustrarci su questa questione.
A Nikkooooooo,e sticazzi noo?


----------



## twinpeaks (16 Gennaio 2017)

Faccio lo psicoanalista, ma NON sono lo psicologo di [MENTION=6981]ugo1969[/MENTION] o di chiunque altro dei partecipanti a questo forum. 

Se mi accorgessi che uno dei miei pazienti scrive qui, smetterei immediatamente di farlo io. 

Quando esprimo un parere o un commento ho la stessa autorità e responsabilità di qualunque altro partecipante a questo forum, cioè nessuna. 

Cerco, naturalmente, di non dire sciocchezze, ma non do direttive e consigli, non faccio diagnosi, non analizzo nessuno via web.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Faccio lo psicoanalista, ma NON sono lo psicologo di @_ugo1969_ o di chiunque altro dei partecipanti a questo forum.
> 
> Se mi accorgessi che uno dei miei pazienti scrive qui, smetterei immediatamente di farlo io.
> 
> ...


Ma certo  

non te la prendere,  scherzano


----------



## trilobita (16 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Faccio lo psicoanalista, ma NON sono lo psicologo di [MENTION=6981]ugo1969[/MENTION] o di chiunque altro dei partecipanti a questo forum.
> 
> Se mi accorgessi che uno dei miei pazienti scrive qui, smetterei immediatamente di farlo io.
> 
> ...


T.P.ti abbiamo tirato in mezzo,ma non c'entri nulla.Nikko voleva solo farmi notare che la risposta alle mie domande era già su un tuo post precedente e io ho .....abbozzato...e...
..poi...ho perso il filo...che stavamo dicendo?
Ah si,come dice Fiammetta,scherzavamo....
In effetti mi sento un burlone,mi piace il burlesque...


----------



## trilobita (16 Gennaio 2017)

*Precisazione.*

In realtà la mia domanda non era così p peregrina,dicevo solamente che non credo ugo possa prendere una decisione del genere unilateralmente,dovrà comunque parlarne con la moglie in presenza del consulente,dello psicologo odi chi per esso.
Alla luce di ciò...che ha detto la persona che li segue in merito alla decisione di ugo di allontanarsi?sua moglie che dice?


----------



## ugo1969 (16 Gennaio 2017)

Per ora lo so solo io .


----------



## trilobita (16 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Per ora lo so solo io .


Io posso dirti in sincerità come la vedo e i presupposti che occorrerebbero per risolverla se io fossi nei tuoi panni,quindi trilobita che non è ugo.
Innanzitutto pulire e sgombrare da tutte le mezze verità e stabilire problemi e chiare responsabilità.
Da quanto hai detto avevate dei problemi indotti dal grave lutto che vi ha colpito.Confrontatevi su questo e dividetevi colpe e responsabilità.
Il tradimento deve rimanerne fuori.
Chiariti su mancanze e freddezze reciproche,affronterei il bubbone tradimento.
Tu,moglie non osare attribuire a me parte della responsabilità,altrimenti chiudiamo subito e ci separiamo.
Tu,senza costrizioni e di tua spontanea volontà mi hai riempito di merda,dentro e fuori e non hai alcuna scusante,punto.
Accertato e accettato questo,possiamo provare a ripartire,senza mai parlarne più,ma,se solo dovessi darmi modo di crearmi malesseri per tuoi comportamenti ambigui,in futuro,avvocato in giornata....


----------



## void (17 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Non so se sia la scelta giusta ma sento il bisogno di stare da solo. Non nel modo distruttivo di allora , ma stare fermo, ascoltarmi e iniziare a capire. Frequentrei la mia casa comunque, qualche cena , il pranzo della domenica ma ho bisogno di vederla meno. E' incredibile siamo arrivati a quello che avrei voluto piùal mondo ed ora questo mi fa sorgere dubbi. Molto più spesso arrivo a pensare che siamo giunti alla fine e sia ora di prenderne atto. Lei mi dimostra in ogni momento che desidera almeno riprovarci, ma non riesco a non pensare a quando mi misi a piangere davanti a lei e lei non  interruppe il sentirsi un sentirsi che poi l ha portata nel suo letto.


Caro Ugo1969, la realtà è sempre più complessa di quel che possiamo vedere e, come diceva il piccolo principe, l'essenziale è invisibile agli occhi.
Forse anche lei ha sempre saputo cosa fossi tu. Siamo esseri umani, fragili, siamo capaci degli atti più biechi e delle azioni più stupefacenti. Possiamo rotolarci nel fango e poi risollevarci. Non ci sono stereotipi di comportamento da addottare o da imitare;
ogni storia è unica come unici e sempre diversi sono i suoi attori.
Tieni conto anche di questo nelle tue riflessioni. Ti auguro di ritrovare te stesso, e di capire cosa è per te quell'invisibile agli occhi essenziale per ridarti la tua serenità.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## ilnikko (17 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> T.P.ti abbiamo tirato in mezzo,ma non c'entri nulla.Nikko voleva solo farmi notare che la risposta alle mie domande era già su un tuo post precedente e io ho .....abbozzato...e...
> ..poi...ho perso il filo...che stavamo dicendo?
> Ah si,come dice Fiammetta,scherzavamo....
> *In effetti mi sento un burlone,mi piace il burlesque*...


Ti appoggio tutto, ma tu non spingere,eh


----------



## iosolo (17 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Non so se sia la scelta giusta ma sento il bisogno di stare da solo. Non nel modo distruttivo di allora , ma stare fermo, ascoltarmi e iniziare a capire. Frequentrei la mia casa comunque, qualche cena , il pranzo della domenica ma ho bisogno di vederla meno. E' incredibile siamo arrivati a quello che avrei voluto piùal mondo ed ora questo mi fa sorgere dubbi. Molto più spesso arrivo a pensare che siamo giunti alla fine e sia ora di prenderne atto. Lei mi dimostra in ogni momento che desidera almeno riprovarci, ma non riesco a non pensare a *quando mi misi a piangere davanti a lei e lei non  interruppe il sentirsi un sentirsi che poi l ha portata nel suo letto*.





trilobita ha detto:


> Io posso dirti in sincerità come la vedo e i presupposti che occorrerebbero per risolverla se io fossi nei tuoi panni,quindi trilobita che non è ugo.
> Innanzitutto pulire e sgombrare da tutte le mezze verità e stabilire problemi e chiare responsabilità.
> Da quanto hai detto avevate dei problemi indotti dal grave lutto che vi ha colpito.Confrontatevi su questo e dividetevi colpe e responsabilità.
> Il tradimento deve rimanerne fuori.
> ...


Sai la cosa che mi fa più male del tradimento di mio marito è proprio la perseveranza. 
Lui inesorabilmente è andato verso quello schifo e niente è riuscito a fermarlo. Certo non io e neanche il mio dolore. 
Avere  consapevolezza di essere stati invisibili ai loro occhi, mentre noi  eravamo pieni della loro assenza, che sentivamo con la morte nel cuore, è  la cosa che più ferisce. 
Ci da consapevolezza ti quanto poco ai loro  occhi valevamo. 
Mentre leggevo le tue parole, ho visto me stessa nella tua stessa posizione, ho visto di nuovo tutto il mio dolore, e la rabbia di nuovo si impadrona di me come un fiume in piena. 

Sono passati otto mesi, forse nove da quando ho  scoperto il tradimento, ma mentre prima era rabbia e furia cieca, piano piano  cominci a trovare le tue risposte, le tue consapevolezze. Questo fa  ancora più male. 

In una delle ultime sedute dal mio  terapista ci ha dato come esercizio quello di scaricare la mia rabbia:  io dovevo insultarlo e sputargli fuori tutto il mio schifo e lui doveva  incassare. 
Ci ho provato non ha funzionato. Non possono in nessun  modo risarcire quel dolore che provi. Possono ripetere milioni di volte che è colpa loro, che sono degli stronzi o dei coglioni ma sembra che quella rabbia non passi mai e qui mi rifaccio anche a quello che dice @_trilobita_. 
Quella consapevolezza è solo  nostra: mentre noi eravamo nel nostro pantano di dolore e amore per una distanza che non riusciamo a colmare, loro erano nella giostra dell'amore, entusiasti e incuranti di quanto si lasciavano indietro.

Credo che sia per questo che odiamo tanto i momenti sereni con loro, o almeno posso parlare di me, lui non si merita quella quotidianità. Lui mi ha ferito così tanto, con tanta superficialità, che non merita quella serenità. 


Andare via?! Fermarmi un attimo?! Non lo so se servirebbe.  Per me dico. 
A volte penso solo che devo lasciar passare altro tempo, forse solo così potrò pensare davvero che le cose sono cambiate, che lui è cambiato. Il problema è che nel frattempo anche noi siamo cambiati...


----------



## ugo1969 (17 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sai la cosa che mi fa più male del tradimento di mio marito è proprio la perseveranza.
> Lui inesorabilmente è andato verso quello schifo e niente è riuscito a fermarlo. Certo non io e neanche il mio dolore.
> *Avere  consapevolezza di essere stati invisibili ai loro occhi, mentre noi  eravamo pieni della loro assenza, che sentivamo con la morte nel cuore, è  la cosa che più ferisce. *
> Ci da consapevolezza ti quanto poco ai loro  occhi valevamo.
> ...


Hai spiegato bene cosa si prova sia nel primo che nel secondo neretto. Noi eravamo lì con loro ma loro non ci vedevano...tutto il resto sono esercizi di retorica per far accettare il dolore che proviamo. Gli psicologi fanno il loro lavoro ...sono bravi...analizzano ti aiutano a capire....ma cosa c' è da capire? Mi hai sostituito in tutto per un periodo di tempo. in prospettiva , ed è questo quello che importa, potremo essere nuovamente felici e soprattutto sereni e fiduciosi? Se la risposta è più lunga di un SI non ha senso tutto questo tormento . Meglio stare soli amare i nostri figli e rifarsi una vita...non dico una nuova storia ma almeno serenità....quando mi alzo la notte per andare in bagno non vedo il suo cellulare sul comodino...quando apro un cassetto non vedo l intimo usato con lui...


----------



## Diletta (17 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sai la cosa che mi fa più male del tradimento di mio marito è proprio la perseveranza.
> Lui inesorabilmente è andato verso quello schifo e niente è riuscito a fermarlo. Certo non io e neanche il mio dolore.
> Avere  consapevolezza di essere stati invisibili ai loro occhi, mentre noi  eravamo pieni della loro assenza, che sentivamo con la morte nel cuore, è  la cosa che più ferisce.
> Ci da consapevolezza ti quanto poco ai loro  occhi valevamo.
> ...




Ciao!
nel primo grassetto anche tu ti autocondanni a non meritarla quella serenità, invece tu te la meriteresti.
Non vuoi che se la goda lui, ma così pensando, resti "fregata" anche tu, ed è quello che ho fatto anch'io per tanto tempo: punire lui che era un punirmi anch'io, non volendo ovviamente, perché si stava male in due!

Ma col tempo cambiano le cose anche su questo aspetto...e non è tanto questione di tempo per capire se lui è davvero cambiato (secondo grassetto).
Il tempo ti serve per la TUA rinascita che ha luogo proprio dal cambiamento, ma il tuo.
Sposta l'attenzione da lui a te stessa perché la via per il benessere la trovi dentro di te e poco in lui.
Poi, valuterai anche se lui è cambiato, come dice (perché dicono tutti così, vero?) e lo verificherai sul campo, hai tutto il resto della vita per farlo.
E se avrai la smentita (spero di no ovviamente) avrai sviluppato risorse dentro di te per affrontarla nel modo migliore.


----------



## Diletta (17 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io posso dirti in sincerità come la vedo e i presupposti che occorrerebbero per risolverla se io fossi nei tuoi panni,quindi trilobita che non è ugo.
> Innanzitutto pulire e sgombrare da tutte le mezze verità e stabilire problemi e chiare responsabilità.
> Da quanto hai detto avevate dei problemi indotti dal grave lutto che vi ha colpito.Confrontatevi su questo e dividetevi colpe e responsabilità.
> Il tradimento deve rimanerne fuori.
> ...



Ci puoi contare!
L'importante è essere chiari e mettere i puntini sulle i


----------



## Diletta (17 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Hai spiegato bene cosa si prova sia nel primo che nel secondo neretto. Noi eravamo lì con loro ma loro non ci vedevano...tutto il resto sono esercizi di retorica per far accettare il dolore che proviamo. Gli psicologi fanno il loro lavoro ...sono bravi...analizzano *ti aiutano a capire....ma cosa c' è da capire? Mi hai sostituito in tutto per un periodo di tempo.* in prospettiva , ed è questo quello che importa, potremo essere nuovamente felici e soprattutto sereni e fiduciosi? Se la risposta è più lunga di un SI non ha senso tutto questo tormento . Meglio stare soli amare i nostri figli e rifarsi una vita...non dico una nuova storia ma *almeno serenità...*.quando mi alzo la notte per andare in bagno non vedo il suo cellulare sul comodino...quando apro un cassetto non vedo l intimo usato con lui...



Sì, capire è importante, ma poi hai ragione: in fondo la realtà è semplice e pensa sia salutare accettarla.
Se solo riuscissimo ad accettare, senza dolore, che la vita è fatta di tante fasi e che ci sta che in una di queste si smetta di essere prioritari per l'altro/a, come una interruzione, una sospensione...
Succede ed è umano.

La tua serenità è ora al centro di tutto, solo una cosa: ci vuole tempo per capire se ci si può convivere con l'accaduto recuperando la serenità e l'armonia.
Parecchio tempo e parecchia pazienza che non tanti hanno.


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma certo
> 
> non te la prendere,  scherzano


Non me la prendo, ma sai, meglio esagerare con la chiarezza...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Non me la prendo, ma sai, meglio esagerare con la chiarezza...


Bravo mi piaci


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Hai spiegato bene cosa si prova sia nel primo che nel secondo neretto. Noi eravamo lì con loro ma loro non ci vedevano...tutto il resto sono esercizi di retorica per far accettare il dolore che proviamo. Gli psicologi fanno il loro lavoro ...sono bravi...analizzano ti aiutano a capire....ma cosa c' è da capire? Mi hai sostituito in tutto per un periodo di tempo. in prospettiva , ed è questo quello che importa, potremo essere nuovamente felici e soprattutto sereni e fiduciosi? *Se la risposta è più lunga di un SI non ha senso tutto questo torm*ento . Meglio stare soli amare i nostri figli e rifarsi una vita...non dico una nuova storia ma almeno serenità....quando mi alzo la notte per andare in bagno non vedo il suo cellulare sul comodino...quando apro un cassetto non vedo l intimo usato con lui...


La risposta sincera standard è: "Dipende."


----------



## iosolo (17 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao!
> nel primo grassetto anche tu ti autocondanni a non meritarla quella serenità, invece tu te la meriteresti.
> Non vuoi che se la goda lui, ma così pensando, resti "fregata" anche tu, ed è quello che ho fatto anch'io per tanto tempo: punire lui che era un punirmi anch'io, non volendo ovviamente, perché si stava male in due!
> 
> ...


Già credo che tu abbia ragione, ma certi giorni è veramente dura!


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bravo mi piaci



Grazie. Aggiungo che è meglio esagerare con la chiarezza perchè di confusione, in chi passa nella tormenta del tradimento, ce n'è già tanta, troppa.


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Grazie. Aggiungo che è meglio esagerare con la chiarezza perchè di confusione, in chi passa nella tormenta del tradimento, ce n'è già tanta, troppa.


Vero...un bel terremoto...nulla di più devastante nella coppia


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero...un bel terremoto...nulla di più devastante nella coppia


E finchè c'è solo la coppia è una passeggiata...


----------



## ilnikko (17 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Grazie. Aggiungo che è meglio esagerare con la chiarezza perchè di confusione, in chi passa nella tormenta del tradimento, ce n'è già tanta, troppa.


Doc...qui siamo dei burloni, lo facciamo piu' che altro per "sdrammatizzare" e rendere l'atmosfera un tantino piu' rilassata. Io per primo faccio spesso il pagliaccio. Non te la prendere. 

(a me non serve la fattura, eh)


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> E finchè c'è solo la coppia è una passeggiata...


Diciamo che é  gestibile perché la rabbia...delusione...paura...dolore..le divisi in due 
Con i figli bel problema


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Doc...qui siamo dei burloni, lo facciamo piu' che altro per "sdrammatizzare" e rendere l'atmosfera un tantino piu' rilassata. Io per primo faccio spesso il pagliaccio. Non te la prendere.
> 
> (a me non serve la fattura, eh)


Stai tranquillo, non me la sono presa per nulla. Ho chiarito solo per prevenire confusioni, anche inconsapevoli, che sono sempre nocive. A una persona in un momento difficile basta poco per confondersi.


----------



## ugo1969 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Penso che lo stare divisi sia la cosa migliore anche per abituarci al futuro. Penso altresì che la cosa migliore sia una amicizia sincera e rispettosa. Ad ogni modo nessuna fuga in avanti


----------



## trilobita (17 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Penso che lo stare divisi sia la cosa migliore anche per abituarci al futuro. Penso altresì che la cosa migliore sia una amicizia sincera e rispettosa. Ad ogni modo nessuna fuga in avanti


Mi viene da chiedertelo,ma rispondi solo se ti va.
Nell'atteggiamento attuale di tua moglie,cosa non ti convince,o non ti dà la necessaria serenità per insistere?


----------



## ugo1969 (17 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mi viene da chiedertelo,ma rispondi solo se ti va.
> Nell'atteggiamento attuale di tua moglie,cosa non ti convince,o non ti dà la necessaria serenità per insistere?



Il suo comportamento ora è da donna innamorata. Quello che non mi va giù è il dire che lei lo ha fatto perchè fragile e sola ....non è vero io ero via ma quando l ho scoperta ero a casa con lei...le dissi di smettere che avremmo affrontato tutto insieme come sempre...lei non lo fece....le piansi davanti pensa un po'. Ecco ricollegare queste cose mi manda in bestia....mi viene voglia di darle quel ceffone che allora fu sostituito dal mio piangere..


----------



## trilobita (17 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Il suo comportamento ora è da donna innamorata. Quello che non mi va giù è il dire che lei lo ha fatto perchè fragile e sola ....non è vero io ero via ma quando l ho scoperta ero a casa con lei...le dissi di smettere che avremmo affrontato tutto insieme come sempre...lei non lo fece....le piansi davanti pensa un po'. Ecco ricollegare queste cose mi manda in bestia....mi viene voglia di darle quel ceffone che allora fu sostituito dal mio piangere..


Chiaro,ti capisco e approvo la tua decisione.non vuole assumersi la responsabilità del merdone che ha combinato,peccato.
Sostanzialmente la faccenda non è grave,poteva succedere,è successo soprattutto per tua responsabilità,non parliamone più e avanti savoia...
Questo è il suo ragionamento?
Se sì,non ne esci più.peccato


----------



## ugo1969 (17 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Chiaro,ti capisco e approvo la tua decisione.non vuole assumersi la responsabilità del merdone che ha combinato,peccato.
> Sostanzialmente la faccenda non è grave,poteva succedere,è successo soprattutto per tua responsabilità,non parliamone più e avanti savoia...
> Questo è il suo ragionamento?
> Se sì,non ne esci più.peccato



di più secondo me....ma quando ti ho chiesto di smettere e tu mi hai risposto di no non hai pensato alla pugnalata che mi hai dato? inizio a capire perchè ero così furioso nel vendicarmi era proprio per farla stare male..


----------



## void (17 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> di più secondo me....ma quando ti ho chiesto di smettere e tu mi hai risposto di no non hai pensato alla pugnalata che mi hai dato? inizio a capire perchè ero così furioso nel vendicarmi era proprio per farla stare male..


E non pensi di esserci riuscito...?


----------



## ugo1969 (17 Gennaio 2017)

void ha detto:


> E non pensi di esserci riuscito...?


No non ci sono riuscito. Questo è un gioco che lascia entrambi perdenti...perchè la partita è una brutta partita..cioè le azioni non sono belle ma è il contesto del match che fa schifo


----------



## iosolo (17 Gennaio 2017)

Ugo lei lo sa che è colpa sua. 

Lo sa e lo sanno. Sanno che quando ti dicono che eri distante stanno solamente cercando di autogiustificarsi. 
Perchè guardarsi in faccia e scoprirsi veramente gli farebbe troppo male. 
Sono sporchi dentro. 

Credo che voi due (come noi due) intendiate l'allontamento in due step diversi. 
Quando tu hai pianto di fronte a lei, lei aveva già passato il fosso. Lei ti rimprovera di averla lasciata sola prima di saltare il fosso. 
Nel momento in cui tu hai cercato di fermarla per lei eri già "scomparso". 

Leggevo sempre qui nei vari post che il tradito sente "estraneo" il traditore dopo il tradimento, il traditore prima. 

Non voglio giustificarla anzi, proprio oggi parlavo di quanto male mi fa anche a me, l'idea che loro non sono riusciti a fermarsi, è quello che fa più male, ma è da vedere proprio in quell'ottica. IN quel momento noi eravamo trasparenti, loro non si trovavano in noi. Eravamo invisibili. 

Ora ci vedono. Questo è sufficiente?! 
Io certo non lo so.


----------



## ugo1969 (17 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ugo lei lo sa che è colpa sua.
> 
> Lo sa e lo sanno. Sanno che quando ti dicono che eri distante stanno solamente cercando di autogiustificarsi.
> Perchè guardarsi in faccia e scoprirsi veramente gli farebbe troppo male.
> ...


 Non lo so se sia sufficiente ....so che ora non vorrei  averla incontrata...aver fatto una vita differente..senza di lei....tutto mi da fastidio ...anche i figli che ho avuto con lei


----------



## iosolo (17 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Non lo so se sia sufficiente ....so che ora non vorrei  averla incontrata...aver fatto una vita differente..senza di lei....tutto mi da fastidio ...anche i figli che ho avuto con lei


Ti capisco. 
Leggo te e mi rispecchio. Quella delusione profonda, ma Ugo non fatti guidare dalla rabbia. 
Per te lo dico. 

Una cosa che continuo a ripetermi come una litania è... io sono io, non permetterò che questo schifo mi trasformi. Dovrò sempre essere in grado di guardarmi allo specchio a differenza di lui. 

Tu sei molto migliore di così.


----------



## trilobita (17 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ugo lei lo sa che è colpa sua.
> 
> Lo sa e lo sanno. Sanno che quando ti dicono che eri distante stanno solamente cercando di autogiustificarsi.
> Perchè guardarsi in faccia e scoprirsi veramente gli farebbe troppo male.
> ...


No,non è sufficiente,per partire con un progetto nuovo,serve chiarezza e qui non la vedo.
Sempre sulla tua vicenda,Ugo,un'altra cosa non chiara,se ti va di chiarire.
Raccontando di quando volevi parlare con lui,hai detto che anche lei insisteva con lui perché parlasse con te.
Ma lei cosa voleva lui ti dicesse,che si amavano,che volevano viversi la relazione senza conseguenze sulle famiglie?


----------



## ugo1969 (17 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,non è sufficiente,per partire con un progetto nuovo,serve chiarezza e qui non la vedo.
> Sempre sulla tua vicenda,Ugo,un'altra cosa non chiara,se ti va di chiarire.
> Raccontando di quando volevi parlare con lui,hai detto che anche lei insisteva con lui perché parlasse con te.
> Ma lei cosa voleva lui ti dicesse,che si amavano,che volevano viversi la relazione senza conseguenze sulle famiglie?


Hai capito male o forse io mi sono spiegato male , scrivo di getto e non rileggo . Lei parlo' con lui perché io insistevo con lei ma lei non è che ne fosse così entusiasta !


----------



## ugo1969 (17 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ugo lei lo sa che è colpa sua.
> 
> Lo sa e lo sanno. Sanno che quando ti dicono che eri distante stanno solamente cercando di autogiustificarsi.
> Perchè guardarsi in faccia e scoprirsi veramente gli farebbe troppo male.
> ...


Il rimprovero di averla lasciata sola prima di saltare il fosso è una cosa per me inaccettabile. Non so se hai letto tutta la mia storia ma in quel periodo ero distrutto anche io . Non ero in grado di aiutare nessuno ma ad ogni modo mai ho pensato di sostituirla


----------



## void (17 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Il rimprovero di averla lasciata sola prima di saltare il fosso è una cosa per me inaccettabile. Non so se hai letto tutta la mia storia ma in quel periodo ero distrutto anche io . Non ero in grado di aiutare nessuno ma ad ogni modo mai ho pensato di sostituirla


La rabbia va scaricata, ma ha ragione Iosolo, non deve guidarti, altrimenti te la porterai dietro per sempre e, anche se a livello inconscio, quell'astio finirà per avvelenarti la visione della vita, diventerà un filtro sui tuoi occhi. Lo si sente nello scrivere di alcuni anche nel forum.


----------



## Carola (17 Gennaio 2017)

Io anche mi sentivoglio  sola e ho tradito 
Non è una giustificazione so bene di aver sbagliato verso mio ex marito ma so anche come stavo con lui pur essendo di fatto senza  di lui
Io sola lo ero davvero e ho chiesto aiuto in mille modi ma lui non era davvero la.persona adatta per un rapporto come lo intendevo io

Io sono sempre stata sola con lui 
Non faceva  sesso da anni e anni
 Lui non mi cercava mai e spesso mi faceva sentire incapace nonostante io sia molto in gamba 
Però.in 5 stavamo.molto.bene noi come.famiglia 
Anche questa puo.sembrare una scusa potevo lasciarlo e non tradirlo eppure non l.ho fatto perché avevo paura 

E con l altro.uomo stavo Bene e all' epoca non sarei riuscita a fare senza 

Alla fine ho.confessato e ti dirò con il senno di poi non lo.rifarei mai più, non ha senso non so neanche se si tratti di onesta o stupidità 

Cmq.sia io con lui non stavo bene al.punto che  ci si siamo separati e io sono molto più serena

Mio ex in parte ha fatto come te ha aspettato di essere lontano x farsi storie non rispondere al.telefono e quando mi sentiva stanca con 3 ragazzi da seguire mi diceva se piangi attacco il telefono e cosi faceva ....una durezza incredibile 

Ci siamo fatti male a vicenda 

Ma il nostro non era una matrimonio felice da anni sempre lontani vivendo in due citta diverse ( l.ho seguito.due volte poi mi.sono stancata desideravo lavorare ecc) zero sesso carriera carriera lui e sola sola io 

Se però provi quella repulsione verso di lei forse meglio si l'allontanarsi un attimo  e ragionare a bocce ferme 

Un abbraccio


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Non lo so se sia sufficiente ....so che ora non vorrei  averla incontrata...aver fatto una vita differente..senza di lei....tutto mi da fastidio ...*anche i figli che ho avuto con lei*


Questo fastidio, che fai bene a esprimere apertamente (senza menzionarlo ai figli, naturalmente) è un segnale da non trascurare. Da tua moglie puoi separarti e poi stabilire un rapporto accettabile; se ti separi dai tuoi figli lo rimpiangerai e lo rimpiangeranno per tutta la vita. E se ti trovassi un terapeuta (per te solo) e gliene parlassi?


----------



## Carola (17 Gennaio 2017)

La questione figli non la capisco sai ....


----------



## ugo1969 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Quello dei figli e' sfogo di una rabbia ! Li amo più di me stesso . Per questo penso che allontanarmi un po' ci farà bene , allontanarmi ma restando sempre presente . Evitare di vivere la quotidianità più intima : vederla nuda fare il bagno o entrare nel suo letto o averla vicina sul divano quando i figli sono fuori . Il continuare a respingerla penso sia più negativo . Per Carola : io non mi sono fatto i fatti miei quando ero lontano e' lei che se li è fatti . Io me li son fatti dopo e non nascondendo nulla . Tra me e tuo marito , a mio avviso , c è un oceano di differenze .


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

*Ugo iosolo*

Ma perché Questa tortura? In nome di cosa?


----------



## ugo1969 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché Questa tortura? In nome di cosa?


Sono le domande che mi sto facendo


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Sono le domande che mi sto facendo


Io credo che ci siano tante persone (io, te, iosolo, ECC) che si sono sposate credendoci e faticano a rinunciare a una cosa tanto importante, anche quando non c'è più.
Come un pescatore che non molla la lenza anche se non c'è un pesce attaccato, ma un sasso.


----------



## ugo1969 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che ci siano tante persone (io, te, iosolo, ECC) che si sono sposate credendoci e faticano a rinunciare a una cosa tanto importante, anche quando non c'è più.
> Come un pescatore che non molla la lenza anche se non c'è un pesce attaccato, ma un sasso.


Ripensando a quello che ha scritto ieri o domenica qui sul forum qualcuno mi viene da ridere e dire ha ragione . Questo tizio diceva che alla fine sono solo corna . È vero, se fosse stata una malattia brutta dei miei figli avrei pagato per barattarla con le corna . Comunque L allontanarmi e' per mettere a fuoco tutto con maggior distacco e serenità . Poi , se capiro' che L andare avanti mi farà stare bene ,mi renderà felice , si continuerà :altrimenti si tronca . Il mondo è pieno di gente che fa a meno di mia moglie : potrò farcela anche io .


----------



## trilobita (17 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Ripensando a quello che ha scritto ieri o domenica qui sul forum qualcuno mi viene da ridere e dire ha ragione . Questo tizio diceva che alla fine sono solo corna . È vero, se fosse stata una malattia brutta dei miei figli avrei pagato per barattarla con le corna . Comunque L allontanarmi e' per mettere a fuoco tutto con maggior distacco e serenità . Poi , se capiro' che L andare avanti mi farà stare bene ,mi renderà felice , si continuerà :altrimenti si tronca . Il mondo è pieno di gente che fa a meno di mia moglie : potrò farcela anche io .


Anche perché ora il becchino è libero di scorazzare da una mutanda all'altra e correresti il rischio di trovartelo seduto a tavola a casa tua,in futuro,mentre vai a prendere i figli per un ipotetico turno di affido.....


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Gennaio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Io anche mi sentivoglio  sola e ho tradito
> Non è una giustificazione so bene di aver sbagliato verso mio ex marito ma so anche come stavo con lui pur essendo di fatto senza  di lui
> Io sola lo ero davvero e ho chiesto aiuto in mille modi ma lui non era davvero la.persona adatta per un rapporto come lo intendevo io
> 
> ...


Alla fine hai raggiunto la pace dei sensi?


----------



## ugo1969 (17 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Anche perché ora il becchino è libero di scorazzare da una mutanda all'altra e correresti il rischio di trovartelo seduto a tavola a casa tua,in futuro,mentre vai a prendere i figli per un ipotetico turno di affido.....


Che discorso del cavolo


----------



## void (17 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Che discorso del cavolo


Quoto


----------



## trilobita (17 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Che discorso del cavolo


Ehi,non era un discorso serio!!!
Ci mancherebbe....va bene la legge del contrappasso,ma sarebbe un po' troppo,non credi?
Anche sdrammatizzare ogni tanto rasserena,o no?


----------



## Carola (17 Gennaio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Alla fine hai raggiunto la pace dei sensi?


No 
Ma sono serena
Mi Santo amata compresa ho un uomo che mi fa ridere e mi accoglie se sono giù e  accetta i miei limiti 
Mi fa stare bene sono a tratti anche felice cosa che non credevo più non  prendo più lo xanax e ci faccio dell' ottimo sesso dopo anni di nulla se non qualche scopata di 8 minuti 
E ' profondo e sensibile 
Ho avuto culo a trovarlo lo so e me lo tengo stretto .se durerà non lo so certo ho imparato dai miei errori 
E certamente la sua sensibilità Cmq vada lo rende un uomo capace di parlare anche finisse e avrò vissuto ...con lui e una relazione non lo stereotipo uomo manager moglie borghese infelice che si scopa i maestri di tennis cosa che stavo x diventare 
I sensi Cmq erano ultimo dei miei problemi 
La solitudine in coppia è peggio della solitudine soli credimi .


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> No
> Ma sono serena
> Mi Santo amata compresa ho un uomo che mi fa ridere e mi accoglie se sono giù e  accetta i miei limiti
> Mi fa stare bene sono a tratti anche felice cosa che non credevo più non  prendo più lo xanax e ci faccio dell' ottimo sesso dopo anni di nulla se non qualche scopata di 8 minuti
> ...


.........e vissero felici e contenti


----------



## Carola (18 Gennaio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> .........e vissero felici e contenti


Per adesso abbastanza del doman non vi è certezza .


----------



## ugo1969 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Mi ha fatto bene lo scrivere qui ieri...mi sono incupito ma ho anche riflettuto...oggi dal terapista butterò fuori tutto: allontanarmi per un po', quello che ha scritto iosolo e che condivido in pieno e il mio esserci o non esserci , il fastidio di qualche contatto con lei...tutto voglio libermi di tutto e voglio farmo davanti a lei e con lei...come voglio dire che se ce la faremo è perchè porterà qualcosa di positivo altrimenti: liberi tutti...ma senza rancori e senza farne drammi....sono solo corna ....se i ragazzi fossero malati sarebbe quello il problema vero!


----------



## ugo1969 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Per adesso abbastanza del doman non vi è certezza .


Mi hai accostato come comportamento a tuo marito, ecco, io penso che tra me e tuo marito ci sono un oceano di differenze.


----------



## Carola (18 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Mi hai accostato come comportamento a tuo marito, ecco, io penso che tra me e tuo marito ci sono un oceano di differenze.


No no non ti accostavo a lui non mi sono spiegata io
Lui e davvero unico ed inimitabile 

Intendevo raccontarti mia esperieza sia x dire che prendendo le distanze forse capirai e poi che forse lei davvero si è sentita sola e non ha capito più nulla
Qsto non significa petdonarla
Ho amiche che si sentono solo snche con il marito 24 ore a casa 
I rapporti di coppia sono difficili e pesanti e bisogna essere davvero bravi 

Io non credo che siamo fatti x stare insieme ad una sola persona tutta la vita c'è la raccontiamo ... a parte pochi casi bravi ma snche fortunati


----------



## trilobita (18 Gennaio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> No no non ti accostavo a lui non mi sono spiegata io
> Lui e davvero unico ed inimitabile
> 
> Intendevo raccontarti mia esperieza sia x dire che prendendo le distanze forse capirai e poi che forse lei davvero si è sentita sola e non ha capito più nulla
> ...


Credo che se si è attenti al partner e lo si osserva con curiosità,nel tempo si noteranno continui cambiamenti..anche volendo il marito che hai,non è lo stesso,né dopo 5 anni,né dopo 40.
Chi non cambia non vive,non impara si annoia.
Trovo invece che crescere,cambiare,cogliere i cambiamenti fisici e mentali della tua compagna di vita,debba essere affascinante.
Come crescere un bimbo fin dalla nascita o trovarselo in casa già a 20 anni,non è lo stesso.
Io e la mia compagna attuale ci siamo conosciuti a 40 anni,ma mi sarebbe piaciuto conoscerla,vederla quando era una ragazzina,mi manca un bel pezzo della sua vita e viceversa,questo però è possibile solo se vivi la tua vita con lei fino alla fine.....


----------



## ologramma (18 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Credo che se si è attenti al partner e lo si osserva con curiosità,nel tempo si noteranno continui cambiamenti..anche volendo il marito che hai,non è lo stesso,né dopo 5 anni,né dopo 40.
> Chi non cambia non vive,non impara si annoia.
> Trovo invece che crescere,cambiare,cogliere i cambiamenti fisici e mentali della tua compagna di vita,debba essere affascinante.
> Come crescere un bimbo fin dalla nascita o trovarselo in casa già a 20 anni,non è lo stesso.
> Io e la mia compagna attuale ci siamo conosciuti a 40 anni,ma mi sarebbe piaciuto conoscerla,vederla quando era una ragazzina,mi manca un bel pezzo della sua vita e viceversa,questo però è possibile solo se vivi la tua vita con lei fino alla fine.....


.
Come la mia vita con annessi e connessi:up:


----------



## Diletta (18 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Credo che se si è attenti al partner e lo si osserva con curiosità,nel tempo si noteranno continui cambiamenti..anche volendo il marito che hai,non è lo stesso,né dopo 5 anni,né dopo 40.
> Chi non cambia non vive,non impara si annoia.
> Trovo invece che crescere,cambiare,cogliere i cambiamenti fisici e mentali della tua compagna di vita,debba essere affascinante.
> Come crescere un bimbo fin dalla nascita o trovarselo in casa già a 20 anni,non è lo stesso.
> Io e la mia compagna attuale ci siamo conosciuti a 40 anni,ma mi sarebbe piaciuto conoscerla,vederla quando era una ragazzina,mi manca un bel pezzo della sua vita e viceversa,questo però *è possibile solo se vivi la tua vita con lei fino alla fine....*.



Che non lo raccomando per niente, soprattutto per un uomo visto che è molto facile che gli venga in mente proprio il fatto che ha avuto solo lei ed ecco giungere una curiosità pungente...
Ma pungente...


----------



## Carola (18 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Credo che se si è attenti al partner e lo si osserva con curiosità,nel tempo si noteranno continui cambiamenti..anche volendo il marito che hai,non è lo stesso,né dopo 5 anni,né dopo 40.
> Chi non cambia non vive,non impara si annoia.
> Trovo invece che crescere,cambiare,cogliere i cambiamenti fisici e mentali della tua compagna di vita,debba essere affascinante.
> Come crescere un bimbo fin dalla nascita o trovarselo in casa già a 20 anni,non è lo stesso.
> Io e la mia compagna attuale ci siamo conosciuti a 40 anni,ma mi sarebbe piaciuto conoscerla,vederla quando era una ragazzina,mi manca un bel pezzo della sua vita e viceversa,questo però è possibile solo se vivi la tua vita con lei fino alla fine.....


Sono d accordo ma anche solo per fare questi ruoi ragionamenti ci vanno sensibilità che non appartengono a tutti
Sicuro non al mio ex e probabilmente un tempo neanche a me se scelsi un compagno vincente bello ma bbastanza vuoto

Occorre essere fortunati ma bravi a scegliere e a cambiare tenendosi x mano


----------



## Carola (18 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che non lo raccomando per niente, soprattutto per un uomo visto che è molto facile che gli venga in mente proprio il fatto che ha avuto solo lei ed ecco giungere una curiosità pungente...
> Ma pungente...


Perché alle donne non viene ?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Credo che se si è attenti al partner e lo si osserva con curiosità,nel tempo si noteranno continui cambiamenti..anche volendo il marito che hai,non è lo stesso,né dopo 5 anni,né dopo 40.
> Chi non cambia non vive,non impara si annoia.
> Trovo invece che crescere,cambiare,cogliere i cambiamenti fisici e mentali della tua compagna di vita,debba essere affascinante.
> Come crescere un bimbo fin dalla nascita o trovarselo in casa già a 20 anni,non è lo stesso.
> Io e la mia compagna attuale ci siamo conosciuti a 40 anni,ma mi sarebbe piaciuto conoscerla,vederla quando era una ragazzina,mi manca un bel pezzo della sua vita e viceversa,questo però è possibile solo se vivi la tua vita con lei fino alla fine.....


Sentire che si sarebbe voluto conoscere prima una persona è proprio un bel segno.:up:


----------



## Carola (18 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sentire che si sarebbe voluto conoscere prima una persona è proprio un bel segno.:up:


E quello che mi ha detto il mio compagno
Gli manca un pezzetto di me ...
Mi è piaciuto molto quando me lo ha detto


----------



## iosolo (18 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto bene lo scrivere qui ieri...mi sono  incupito ma ho anche riflettuto...oggi dal terapista butterò fuori  tutto: allontanarmi per un po', quello che ha scritto iosolo e che  condivido in pieno e il mio esserci o non esserci , il fastidio di  qualche contatto con lei...tutto voglio libermi di tutto e voglio farmo  davanti a lei e con lei...come voglio dire che se ce la faremo è perchè  porterà qualcosa di positivo altrimenti: liberi tutti...ma senza rancori  e senza farne drammi....sono solo corna ....se i ragazzi fossero malati  sarebbe quello il problema vero!


Fai bene a tirare fuori tutto. Quando si parlava di percorso è  proprio questo... ogni giorno ci troviamo ad affrontare i nostri mostri.  Piccoli, grandi... il tradimento è un masso enorme nella nostra stanza e  ovunque ci giriamo il suo ingombro è schiacciante e opprimente. 

Tu  dici che non riesci più a vedere la sua intimità, io per esempio non  riesco più a prendere la sua macchina. Una macchina che mi ricorda che  lui l'accompagnata, ci ha giocato, ci ha parlato, ci ha fatto  confidenze... una macchina un oggetto inanimato che se potessi farei  scoppiare in aria. L'altro giorno ho preso quella macchina e in un  attimo il passato mi si è ripresentato davanti orribile come lo è sempre  stato... sono passati otto mesi ma quel dolore, quella delusione è  ancora lì. Immensa. 

Quando cerchi di recuperare il rapporto anzi  diventa più difficile, perchè dentro di te due forze si combattono,  quello che vuole provare a credere e il nostro io ferito che vorrebbe  solo odiare. Non poter dar sfogo a quell'odio, dover cercare una  mediazione, una spiegazione, ci dilania dentro. 
Se lui mi avesse  lasciato per lei, lo dico sempre, sarebbe stato più facile. Il mio odio,  la mia rabbia potevano fluire senza sosta... lui lo stronzo, io la  vittima e i ruoli erano chiari. 
Ma loro ci dicono di amarci, ci sono  i figli e ci troviamo incastrati in questo maledetto limbo. Non puoi  odiare per ricostruire, non puoi amare per la delusione e perchè quel  dolore non ti permette di farlo... ci provi... e continui a provarci ma  quanto è dura, quanto fa male. 

Detto questo abbiamo due possibilità. 
Chiudere e andare. Provare e continuare a soffire. 

Ci  penso spesso sai ma poi mi rendo conto di non essere ancora pronta a  lasciarlo andare. Perchè?! Non lo so, me lo chiede il terapista, me lo  chiedo io... forse i motivi sono tanti. 
Credo nella famiglia, so che  è sbagliato, so anche che tanti figli di persone separate sono  felicissime, ma proprio perchè la mia decisione non è maturata in modo  completo so che ad ogni loro sguardo triste, ogni loro difficoltà, darei  la colpa a me stessa per non aver concesso alla nostra famiglia una  seconda change. 
Quindi non soffrirei comunque? 
Soffrirei se lui  andasse con lei. Soffrirei lo so. E siccome avrò a che fare con lui, per  via dei figli, per tutta la vita, so che vedere lui costruire la sua  vita con lei, mi farebbe male. Lo amo ancora?! non lo so. Farebbe male,  questo lo so. Se poi penso lui, lei e i miei figli... do di matto. Lo so  è stupido, ma so che io come sono io ne soffrirei. 
L'ultimo motivo,  forse il più importante, è che lui dice di amarmi, forse è una bugia o  forse è vero, non lo so. Non posso fidarmi della sua parola  assolutamente ma non ho nemmeno prove opposte. 
Devo solo immaginare davvero che questo è un nuovo inizio... un equilibrio stavolta diverso. 

Tornando  alla battuta di Triobita, non sarebbe altrettanto dura per te, che lei  si trovi un altro?! Ora ci puoi essere solo tu, con un nuovo equilibrio e  con tante ferite, ma ci saresti tu... tu, lei e i tuoi figli, non vale  la pena, provarci ancora?! 
Quando hai detto la frase dei figli, io  ho capito esattamente quello che volevi dire... che la tua rabbia arriva  così lontano che a volte vorresti che non ci fosse questo legame ad  unirvi. Ma c'è, nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Fai bene a tirare fuori tutto. Quando si parlava di percorso è  proprio questo... ogni giorno ci troviamo ad affrontare i nostri mostri.  Piccoli, grandi... il tradimento è un masso enorme nella nostra stanza e  ovunque ci giriamo il suo ingombro è schiacciante e opprimente.
> 
> Tu  dici che non riesci più a vedere la sua intimità, io per esempio non  riesco più a prendere la sua macchina. Una macchina che mi ricorda che  lui l'accompagnata, ci ha giocato, ci ha parlato, ci ha fatto  confidenze... una macchina un oggetto inanimato che se potessi farei  scoppiare in aria. L'altro giorno ho preso quella macchina e in un  attimo il passato mi si è ripresentato davanti orribile come lo è sempre  stato... sono passati otto mesi ma quel dolore, quella delusione è  ancora lì. Immensa.
> 
> ...


Io credo che bisogna trovare motivi forti per stare insieme, non motivi contrari o motivi contrari a separarsi.
Si vuole vivere con quella persona lì come si è capito che è? Non c'è che da rispondere sì o no.
Tutto il resto crea confusione.
Intanto ci mancherebbe altro che dovesse sentirsi responsabile della fine del matrimonio chi ha subito il tradimento.
Certamente quando ti derubano e fai una denuncia poi (si spera) il ladro andrà in prigione. Ma non è il derubato il responsabile della sua detenzione o delle sofferenze della sua famiglia.
Io credo che non sia neanche giusto farsi violenza per accettare quello che per noi è inaccettabile.
Certo la ferita narcisistica la fa da padrona, ma non è perché si è narcisisti, ma perché si è stati feriti da chi ci si fidava mentre ci si offriva senza alcuna difesa. È stata distrutta la possibilità di fidarci. È questa è da ricostruire. 

È singolare come si deviino il disgusto e la rabbia su altro che non sia chi il traditore: l'auto, l'amante, gli abiti, una canzone.


----------



## trilobita (18 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Fai bene a tirare fuori tutto. Quando si parlava di percorso è  proprio questo... ogni giorno ci troviamo ad affrontare i nostri mostri.  Piccoli, grandi... il tradimento è un masso enorme nella nostra stanza e  ovunque ci giriamo il suo ingombro è schiacciante e opprimente.
> 
> Tu  dici che non riesci più a vedere la sua intimità, io per esempio non  riesco più a prendere la sua macchina. Una macchina che mi ricorda che  lui l'accompagnata, ci ha giocato, ci ha parlato, ci ha fatto  confidenze... una macchina un oggetto inanimato che se potessi farei  scoppiare in aria. L'altro giorno ho preso quella macchina e in un  attimo il passato mi si è ripresentato davanti orribile come lo è sempre  stato... sono passati otto mesi ma quel dolore, quella delusione è  ancora lì. Immensa.
> 
> ...


La mia boutade tra l'altro,collocava il beccamorto nella scena proprio perché ugo ha dimostrato sin dall'inizio di non calcolarlo per niente,giustamente,da come l'ha descritto e mi sembrava proprio per questo una situazione impossibile quanto paradossale,ma probabilmente tanto impossibile allora non è,se i nervi a questa battuta so saltati......


----------



## ugo1969 (18 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> La mia boutade tra l'altro,collocava il beccamorto nella scena proprio perché ugo ha dimostrato sin dall'inizio di non calcolarlo per niente,giustamente,da come l'ha descritto e mi sembrava proprio per questo una situazione impossibile quanto paradossale,ma probabilmente tanto impossibile allora non è,se i nervi a questa battuta so saltati......



più che saltare per il senso sono saltato perchè m pareva una cagata fuori luogo...poi hai specificato che era una battuta per sdramattizzare....non solo io l avevo giudicata tale


----------



## ugo1969 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che bisogna trovare motivi forti per stare insieme, non motivi contrari o motivi contrari a separarsi.
> Si vuole vivere con quella persona lì come si è capito che è? Non c'è che da rispondere sì o no.
> Tutto il resto crea confusione.
> Intanto ci mancherebbe altro che dovesse sentirsi responsabile della fine del matrimonio chi ha subito il tradimento.
> ...



 Questa mattina ci siamo andati... ho tirato fuori tutto , anche il fatto che " a freddo" non ne faccio più un dramma se non dovesse funzionare.


----------



## delfino curioso (18 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> *di più secondo me....ma quando ti ho chiesto di smettere e tu mi hai risposto di no non hai pensato alla pugnalata che mi hai dato?* inizio a capire perchè ero così furioso nel vendicarmi era proprio per farla stare male..


ragazzi sarò cinico, ma questo è difficile da superare (un macigno).
la giostra si è fermata nel momento sbagliato.
Mi dispiace tanto per voi, dopo tutto quello che avete passato e  da quello che ho letto vi amate ancora.


----------



## trilobita (18 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> ragazzi sarò cinico, ma questo è difficile da superare (un macigno).
> la giostra si è fermata nel momento sbagliato.
> Mi dispiace tanto per voi, dopo tutto quello che avete passato e  da quello che ho letto vi amate ancora.


Ripensandoci,la scena che hai citato mi ha riportato alla mente una scena rimastami in testa della storia di Danny.
In effetti nella vicenda di Ugo vi sono parecchie attinenze con quella di Danny


----------



## delfino curioso (18 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ripensandoci,la scena che hai citato mi ha riportato alla mente una scena rimastami in testa della storia di Danny.
> In effetti nella vicenda di Ugo vi sono parecchie attinenze con quella di Danny



Visto che lo hai citato ma Danny che fine ha fatto????? sta bene per chi lo sente in privato????


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Visto che lo hai citato ma Danny che fine ha fatto????? sta bene per chi lo sente in privato????


Sta bene credo sia solo un po' preso
Gli ho segnalato che si chiede di lui


----------



## Diletta (18 Gennaio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Perché alle donne non viene ?



La differenza sta nel fatto che sugli uomini ci puoi mettere (quasi) la firma che gli verrà, alle donne non è detto, ci sta anche che non venga, o che non sia così pungente...


----------



## trilobita (18 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> La differenza sta nel fatto che sugli uomini ci puoi mettere (quasi) la firma che gli verrà, alle donne non è detto, ci sta anche che non venga, o che non sia così pungente...


Mah,non sono convinto


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mah,non sono convinto


.
Nessuno lo è tranquillo


----------



## delfino curioso (18 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sta bene credo sia solo un po' preso
> Gli ho segnalato che si chiede di lui


Grazie.
salutamelo appena puoi.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Grazie.
> salutamelo appena puoi.


Certo
Ma vedrai che torna presto


----------



## Diletta (18 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Fai bene a tirare fuori tutto. Quando si parlava di percorso è  proprio questo... ogni giorno ci troviamo ad affrontare i nostri mostri.  Piccoli, grandi... il tradimento è un masso enorme nella nostra stanza e  ovunque ci giriamo il suo ingombro è schiacciante e opprimente.
> 
> Tu  dici che non riesci più a vedere la sua intimità, io per esempio non  riesco più a prendere la sua macchina. Una macchina che mi ricorda che  lui l'accompagnata, ci ha giocato, ci ha parlato, ci ha fatto  confidenze... una macchina un oggetto inanimato che se potessi farei  scoppiare in aria. L'altro giorno ho preso quella macchina e in un  attimo il passato mi si è ripresentato davanti orribile come lo è sempre  stato... sono passati otto mesi ma quel dolore, quella delusione è  ancora lì. Immensa.
> 
> ...




Sul neretto una domanda:
pensi che ci potrebbe essere la possibilità di loro due insieme?
O è solo un tuo timore?

Sul rosso:
sì, le possibilità sono queste. Concentrati su quello che è il "male minore" per te nell'immediato e tienilo sempre a mente. Ricordalo a te stessa quando vai nel baratro. 
Se non te la senti di lasciarlo vuol dire che non è ORA la scelta giusta per te, anzi, che è quella peggiore rispetto all'altra, magari anche di poco.
Tieni presente che scegliendo fra due mali non c'è l'ottimale e che, giocoforza, devi passare per il dolore qualunque scelta tu faccia.
Trova le tue strategie per farti stare meglio ORA, sapendo che non sarà sempre così!

P.s. non potreste venderla quella macchina?
Se fosse in mano mia, la vedrei molto a rischio (specie se lui ci tiene...).


----------



## Diletta (18 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Mah,non sono convinto



Io invece sì perché ne sono la prova vivente!
A me non mi è mai interessato di soddisfare certe curiosità eppure gli uomini mi sono sempre piaciuti molto...
E come me ce ne sono altre, sicuro e garantito.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io invece sì perché ne sono la prova vivente!
> A me non mi è mai interessato di soddisfare certe curiosità eppure gli uomini mi sono sempre piaciuti molto...
> E come me ce ne sono altre, sicuro e garantito.


.
Esattamente come ci sono uomini così


----------



## trilobita (18 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io invece sì perché ne sono la prova vivente!
> A me non mi è mai interessato di soddisfare certe curiosità eppure gli uomini mi sono sempre piaciuti molto...
> E come me ce ne sono altre, sicuro e garantito.


Diletta,ti voglio bene,ma non puoi pensare che tu e le tue conoscenti costituiate dati statistici.
Credo che,almeno in questo,abbiate raggiunto la parità.....


----------



## iosolo (18 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che bisogna trovare motivi forti per stare insieme, non motivi contrari o motivi contrari a separarsi.
> Si vuole vivere con quella persona lì come si è capito che è? Non c'è che da rispondere sì o no.
> Tutto il resto crea confusione.
> *Intanto ci mancherebbe altro che dovesse sentirsi responsabile della fine del matrimonio chi ha subito il tradimento.*
> ...


Non è la fine del matrimonio quello di cui ti senti responsabile, ma del "fallimento" della famiglia. 
E' un po' il ragionamento che facevamo sulla istitualizzazione della famiglia, il concetto basico e tradizionale che abbiamo sull'idea della famiglia. 
Io non credo che bisogna rimanere insieme per sempre e comunque, però è più forte di me, se c'è una possibilità di riuscita per i figli va intrapresa. E' una questione di responsabiltà, rispettare l'impegno preso, anche se l'altro non lo ha fatto. Ma io sono io e rispondo delle mie azioni sono a me e alla mia coscienza. 

Le cose inanimate prendono vita come simboli. Io non porto più la fede. Quello che prima era simbolo di amore e fedeltà ora è solo un odioso oggetto. Odi quegli oggetti però con la stessa intensità con cui odi lui... disgusto e rabbia oltre che su quegli oggetti confliscono inesorabilmente sul traditore.


----------



## trilobita (18 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Diletta,ti voglio bene,ma non puoi pensare che tu e le tue conoscenti costituiate dati statistici.
> Credo che,almeno in questo,abbiate raggiunto la parità.....


Avrei preferito la aveste raggiunta negli omicidi tra coniugi,ma,purtroppo,non è ancora così.
Quando saranno uccise donne dai mariti pari a quanti uomini vengono uccisi ora dalle mogli,forse sarò più convinto della parità....


----------



## iosolo (18 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sul neretto una domanda:
> pensi che ci potrebbe essere la possibilità di loro due insieme?
> O è solo un tuo timore?
> 
> ...


Un timore in generale. 
Se non è lei è un altra. Se decido di rompere non credo che rimarrà solo, prima o poi un altra ci sarà, lei o un altra che importa. 

La macchina l'ho evitata per tanto, tantissimo tempo. 
L'idea di venderla c'è, ma non economicamente non sarebbe una grande idea. Continuerò ad evitarla.


----------



## Carola (18 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io invece sì perché ne sono la prova vivente!
> A me non mi è mai interessato di soddisfare certe curiosità eppure gli uomini mi sono sempre piaciuti molto...
> E come me ce ne sono altre, sicuro e garantito.


E ci sono anche uomini così e donne che le curiosità invece le soddisfano eccome


----------



## Diletta (18 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Avrei preferito la aveste raggiunta negli omicidi tra coniugi,ma,purtroppo,non è ancora così.
> Quando saranno uccise donne dai mariti pari a quanti uomini vengono uccisi ora dalle mogli,*forse sarò più convinto della parità...*.



Ma parità significa avere gli stessi diritti e la stessa dignità ed è ovvio che tutte noi ci crediamo.
Parità non vuol dire inclinazioni similari e identica indole.
Perché uomini e donne dovrebbero essere in questo senso "pari", ovvero uguali o simili?
Che senso ha?


----------



## Diletta (18 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Diletta,ti voglio bene,ma non puoi pensare che tu e le tue conoscenti costituiate dati statistici.
> Credo che,almeno in questo,abbiate raggiunto la parità.....



Mi dimenticavo di dire che non facciamo statistica, ma non siamo neanche delle mosche bianche.
Io non mi ritengo tale (e non siamo neanche dei cessi da paura che nessuno ci ha mai filate!).


----------



## Diletta (18 Gennaio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> E ci sono anche uomini così e donne che le curiosità invece le soddisfano eccome



Ma certo che ce ne sono, uomini e donne, anche troppi...
Ma mentre per un uomo sarà quasi impossibile che non abbia mai qualche velato rimpianto dovuto alla curiosità di "provarne" altre (passami il termine) per una donna potrebbe non esserlo mai un problema.


----------



## Diletta (18 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Un timore in generale.
> Se non è lei è un altra. Se decido di rompere non credo che rimarrà solo, prima o poi un altra ci sarà, lei o un altra che importa.
> 
> La macchina l'ho evitata per tanto, tantissimo tempo.
> L'idea di venderla c'è, ma non economicamente non sarebbe una grande idea. Continuerò ad evitarla.



Ho capito.
Però si presuppone che anche tu non rimarresti sola, a quel punto non dovrebbe darti tutto quel dolore la vista di lui e un'altra.
D'accordissimo nel caso infausto in cui lui non rimane solo e tu invece sì (magari per un periodo).
Anch'io qui impazzirei dalla gelosia o dal tormento...

Bene per la macchina: continua ad evitarla fino a quando ti diventerà indifferente.


----------



## Carola (18 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma certo che ce ne sono, uomini e donne, anche troppi...
> Ma mentre per un uomo sarà quasi impossibile che non abbia mai qualche velato rimpianto dovuto alla curiosità di "provarne" altre (passami il termine) per una donna potrebbe non esserlo mai un problema.


Ma Cosa sono queste generalizzazioni??
Ma non so può ragionare così Diletta ...dipende è soggettivo come qualsiasi cosa

Bah non capisco proprio mi sembra un po ,passami il termine,  una "cacata"..


----------



## Diletta (18 Gennaio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma Cosa sono queste generalizzazioni??
> Ma non so può ragionare così Diletta ...dipende è soggettivo come qualsiasi cosa
> 
> Bah non capisco proprio mi sembra un po ,passami il termine,  una "cacata"..



Mah...non penso proprio sia una "cacata".
Secondo cosa si può anche generalizzare, per sommi capi, ovviamente.
Una donna ha mille risorse a cui attingere, cosa che non hanno gli uomini, notoriamente più elementari.
E questo spiega come mai un uomo che ha avuto tante donne viene invidiato a morte dai suoi simili di genere, anche se non l'ammetteranno mai chi non può vantare simile situazione.

Ad una donna gli importa il giusto...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mah...non penso proprio sia una "cacata".
> Secondo cosa si può anche generalizzare, per sommi capi, ovviamente.
> Una donna ha mille risorse a cui attingere, cosa che non hanno gli uomini, notoriamente più elementari.
> E questo spiega come mai un uomo che ha avuto tante donne viene invidiato a morte dai suoi simili di genere, anche se non l'ammetteranno mai chi non può vantare simile situazione.
> ...


.
Mi mancavi, giuro


----------



## iosolo (18 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho capito.
> Però si presuppone che anche tu non rimarresti sola, a quel punto non dovrebbe darti tutto quel dolore la vista di lui e un'altra.
> D'accordissimo nel caso infausto in cui lui non rimane solo e tu invece sì (magari per un periodo).
> Anch'io qui impazzirei dalla gelosia o dal tormento...
> ...


Non è se io abbia un altro o meno. A me da proprio fastidio che lui abbia un altra. 
E' logico che se le nostre strade si dividono e ci rifacciamo una vita le cose cambiano, fanno male. Ma mi darà sempre fastidio. Credo, poi non lo so. 
Ma se tu mi chiedi ora, con quello che provo ora, quindi con i sentimenti confusi di ora, se posso lasciarlo andare da un altra è un No.


----------



## ilnikko (18 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho capito.
> Però si presuppone che anche *tu non rimarresti sola, a quel punto non dovrebbe darti tutto quel dolore la vista di lui e un'altra*.
> D'accordissimo nel caso infausto in cui lui non rimane solo e tu invece sì (magari per un periodo).
> Anch'io qui impazzirei dalla gelosia o dal tormento...
> ...


L'eventuale dolore della vista di "lui" ed un'altra te lo toglie il distacco, nel senso psicologico del termine, non il fatto che si sia entrambi in una nuova coppia. Se sto' con un'altra ma penso ancora a te (te ipotetico) il dolore non me lo toglie nessuno.




Diletta ha detto:


> Mah...non penso proprio sia una "cacata".
> Secondo cosa si può anche generalizzare, per sommi capi, ovviamente.
> *Una donna ha mille risorse a cui attingere, cosa che non hanno gli uomini, notoriamente più elementari*.
> E questo spiega come mai un uomo che ha avuto tante donne viene invidiato a morte dai suoi *simili di genere*, anche se non l'ammetteranno mai chi non può vantare simile situazione.
> ...


Sembra un documentario sulle lucertole delle isole indonesiane (non me ne volere) . Piu' che maschi e femmine e genere parlerei di persone, qui si che entriamo nel "soggettivo" che diceva Carola. Se no diventa statistica e basta.


----------



## Diletta (18 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non è se io abbia un altro o meno. A me da proprio fastidio che lui abbia un altra.
> E' logico che se le nostre strade si dividono e ci rifacciamo una vita le cose cambiano, fanno male. Ma mi darà sempre fastidio. Credo, poi non lo so.
> Ma se tu mi chiedi ora, con quello che provo ora, quindi con i sentimenti confusi di ora, se posso lasciarlo andare da un altra è un No.


E allora non lasciarlo andare!
Fai che non possa fare a meno di te, 
sii una guerriera che combatte per amore anche se hai gia vinto perché tuo marito è con te e con nessun'altra!


----------



## Diletta (18 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> L'eventuale dolore della vista di "lui" ed un'altra te lo toglie il distacco, nel senso psicologico del termine, non il fatto che si sia entrambi in una nuova coppia. Se sto' con un'altra ma penso ancora a te (te ipotetico) il dolore non me lo toglie nessuno.
> 
> 
> 
> Sembra un documentario sulle lucertole delle isole indonesiane (non me ne volere) . Piu' che maschi e femmine e genere parlerei di persone, qui si che entriamo nel "soggettivo" che diceva Carola. Se no diventa statistica e basta.


Sul primo post, hai ragione, era implicito che pensassi all'essere in coppia provando qualche sentimento per il nuovo arrivato.

Sul secondo post, la statistica è una scienza, non è una buffonata!


----------



## patroclo (18 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mah...non penso proprio sia una "cacata".
> Secondo cosa si può anche generalizzare, per sommi capi, ovviamente.
> Una donna ha mille risorse a cui attingere, cosa che non hanno gli uomini, notoriamente più elementari.
> E questo spiega come mai un uomo che ha avuto tante donne viene invidiato a morte dai suoi simili di genere, anche se non l'ammetteranno mai chi non può vantare simile situazione.
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> View attachment 12303


Ma perché???? Ma ti vuoi così male ???? :sorriso2::risata::risata:


----------



## patroclo (18 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché???? Ma ti vuoi così male ???? :sorriso2::risata::risata:


....sono una mente semplice.....e mi vedo così


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....sono una mente semplice.....e mi vedo così


Ma dai non esagerare,  nessuno può nemmeno assomigliargli


----------



## ilnikko (18 Gennaio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....sono una mente semplice.....e mi vedo così


devi battere la stecca


----------



## ugo1969 (18 Gennaio 2017)

Da un lato non riesco neppure ad immaginarla con un altro dall altro se se ne andasse sarebbe tutto più chiaro .


----------



## trilobita (18 Gennaio 2017)

*DILETTA*

Non posso credere che tu abbia portato a questo livello un TUO problema con un esemplare del genere maschile.
Dai....menti elementari?Io almeno ho concentrato il mio odio solo sui traditori/trici,a volte addirittura riesco a fare dei distinguo,vedi Carola,ma affossare metà del genere umano...minchia,ma che cazzo ti deve mai aver combinato....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Gennaio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> View attachment 12303


:rotfl:
Oppure questa:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Oppure questa:
> View attachment 12305


Oh marooo eccone un altro :rotfl:

ma siete in punizione, fungono da cilicio ?


----------



## patroclo (18 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Oppure questa:
> View attachment 12305





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oh marooo eccone un altro :rotfl:
> 
> ma siete in punizione, fungono da cilicio ?



....ci dilettiamo.....


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....ci dilettiamo.....


Nel senso di diletta ?


----------



## patroclo (18 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel senso di diletta ?


in tutti i sensi


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Gennaio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> in tutti i sensi


Ah ecco


----------



## Diletta (19 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non posso credere che tu abbia portato a questo livello un TUO problema con un esemplare del genere maschile.
> Dai....menti elementari?Io almeno ho concentrato il mio odio solo sui traditori/trici,a volte addirittura riesco a fare dei distinguo,vedi Carola,ma affossare metà del genere umano...minchia,ma che cazzo ti deve mai aver combinato....



Ma che dici Trilobita?
Capisco che ti sei irritato per le "menti elementari" rivolto al tuo genere, ma non voleva essere una critica per sminuirvi...per elementare intendo "semplice" senza tutte quelle sovrastrutture tipiche di noi donne.
E' risaputo che siamo molto più complicate.
Lo dicevo in questo senso, credimi!


----------



## trilobita (19 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma che dici Trilobita?
> Capisco che ti sei irritato per le "menti elementari" rivolto al tuo genere, ma non voleva essere una critica per sminuirvi...per elementare intendo "semplice" senza tutte quelle sovrastrutture tipiche di noi donne.
> E' risaputo che siamo molto più complicate.
> Lo dicevo in questo senso, credimi!


Secondo me questo è soggettivo.
Puoi trovare un uomo semitroglodita nei ragionamenti oppure il Woody Allen che si fa mille paranoie per spostare una penna...
Prova solo a confrontare Ipazia e Lorella,ti pare che Lory si attardi in mille
costrutti mentali prima di agire o in analisi comportamentali dopo?va dritto per dritto,come me alla sua età,del resto.Ripeto,credo che rimangano poche le differenze comportamentali di genere,una delle quali,a cui ho già accennato,è motivo di enorme vergogna per noi uomini.
Dipendesse da me,con questi davvero la mia mente ragionerebbe in modo molto elementare...


----------



## lorella89 (19 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Secondo me questo è soggettivo.
> Puoi trovare un uomo semitroglodita nei ragionamenti oppure il Woody Allen che si fa mille paranoie per spostare una penna...
> *Prova solo a confrontare Ipazia e Lorella,ti pare che Lory si attardi in mille
> costrutti mentali prima di agire o in analisi comportamentali dopo*?va dritto per dritto,come me alla sua età,del resto.Ripeto,credo che rimangano poche le differenze comportamentali di genere,una delle quali,a cui ho già accennato,è motivo di enorme vergogna per noi uomini.
> Dipendesse da me,con questi davvero la mia mente ragionerebbe in modo molto elementare...




in pratica una deficiente!


----------



## trilobita (19 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> in pratica una deficiente!


Allora siamo in due,io alla tua età e tu...
Per quanto non è che adesso io sia cambiato molto in questo senso,continuo ad essere più istintivo che elaborante.....


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Secondo me questo è soggettivo.
> Puoi trovare un uomo semitroglodita nei ragionamenti oppure il Woody Allen che si fa mille paranoie per spostare una penna...
> Prova solo a confrontare Ipazia e Lorella,ti pare che Lory si attardi in mille
> costrutti mentali prima di agire o in analisi comportamentali dopo?va dritto per dritto,come me alla sua età,del resto.Ripeto,credo che rimangano poche le differenze comportamentali di genere,una delle quali,a cui ho già accennato,è motivo di enorme vergogna per noi uomini.
> Dipendesse da me,con questi davvero la mia mente ragionerebbe in modo molto elementare...


Ma sia maschile che femminile la testa con cui si "ragiona" , al 90%, è quella di sotto


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non è la fine del matrimonio quello di cui ti senti responsabile, ma del "fallimento" della famiglia.
> E' un po' il ragionamento che facevamo sulla istitualizzazione della famiglia, il concetto basico e tradizionale che abbiamo sull'idea della famiglia.
> Io non credo che bisogna rimanere insieme per sempre e comunque, però è più forte di me, se c'è una possibilità di riuscita per i figli va intrapresa. E' una questione di responsabiltà, rispettare l'impegno preso, anche se l'altro non lo ha fatto. Ma io sono io e rispondo delle mie azioni sono a me e alla mia coscienza.
> 
> Le cose inanimate prendono vita come simboli. Io non porto più la fede. Quello che prima era simbolo di amore e fedeltà ora è solo un odioso oggetto. Odi quegli oggetti però con la stessa intensità con cui odi lui... disgusto e rabbia oltre che su quegli oggetti confliscono inesorabilmente sul traditore.


E no sposti su degli oggetti, alcuni di valore simbolico come la fede e il letto (penso al letto di Ulisse e Penelope scavato nell'ulivo...ne percepivo la potenza anche quando non ero in grado di capire) altri di alcun significato come l'automobile tutti i sentimenti negativi.
Io penso che benché il dolore possa sembrare insopportabile al punto che nel periodo più doloroso ci sono momenti e giornate in cui pare di non provare niente e di non poter provare più niente, come se si fossero esaurite le nostre risorse, bisogna avere il coraggio di bere fino in fondo l'amaro calice.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Avrei preferito la aveste raggiunta negli omicidi tra coniugi,ma,purtroppo,non è ancora così.
> Quando saranno uccise donne dai mariti pari a quanti uomini vengono uccisi ora dalle mogli,forse sarò più convinto della parità....


Sei scemo?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non è se io abbia un altro o meno. A me da proprio fastidio che lui abbia un altra.
> E' logico che se le nostre strade si dividono e ci rifacciamo una vita le cose cambiano, fanno male. Ma mi darà sempre fastidio. Credo, poi non lo so.
> Ma se tu mi chiedi ora, con quello che provo ora, quindi con i sentimenti confusi di ora, se posso lasciarlo andare da un altra è un No.


Guarda che non lo stai trattenendo. Se non va è perché non vuole.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei scemo?


Più che altro confuso


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> E allora non lasciarlo andare!
> Fai che non possa fare a meno di te,
> sii una guerriera che combatte per amore anche se hai gia vinto perché tuo marito è con te e con nessun'altra!


Pensi davvero questo?
Ha senso lottare CONTRO un'altra?
Voglio dire una moglie (o un marito) dopo anni o decenni dovrebbe dimostrare di essere indispensabile?
"E che cazzo se devo convincerti ma vaffanculo!":incazzato:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> View attachment 12303


Ti ricordavo UN PELO più figo e anche con un'aria più intelligente.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Più che altro confuso


Credo che abbia proprio sbagliato a scrivere. Ma forse parla l'inconscio


----------



## ugo1969 (19 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensi davvero questo?
> Ha senso lottare CONTRO un'altra?
> Voglio dire una moglie (o un marito) dopo anni o decenni dovrebbe dimostrare di essere indispensabile?
> *"E che cazzo se devo convincerti ma vaffanculo*!":incazzato:




applaudo a scena aperta!

*per trilobita*: non è il mio caso, non è nessun nervo scoperto, approvo solamente quanto scritto da Brunetta


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che abbia proprio sbagliato a scrivere. Ma forse parla l'inconscio


Inconsciamente vorrebbe esser ucciso dalla compagna?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Inconsciamente vorrebbe esser ucciso dalla compagna?


Chissà... lascio l'interpretazione al preistorico.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chissà... lascio l'interpretazione al preistorico.



 [MENTION=6927]trilobita[/MENTION] pronunciati please


----------



## ilnikko (19 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ricordavo UN PELO più figo e anche con un'aria più intelligente.


Scusa,come fai a ricordarti un pelo ? e poi un pelo di che ?

anzi no,non voglio saperlo :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Scusa,come fai a ricordarti un pelo ? e poi un pelo di che ?
> 
> anzi no,non voglio saperlo :singleeye:


Un pelo che non può essere certo un pelo di figa: D


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Scusa,come fai a ricordarti un pelo ? e poi un pelo di che ?
> 
> anzi no,non voglio saperlo :singleeye:


Veramente ne ricordo parecchi. Ma non entro nei particolari :carneval:


----------



## iosolo (19 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E no sposti su degli oggetti, alcuni di valore  simbolico come la fede e il letto (penso al letto di Ulisse e Penelope  scavato nell'ulivo...ne percepivo la potenza anche quando non ero in  grado di capire) altri di alcun significato come l'automobile tutti i  sentimenti negativi.
> Io penso che benché il dolore possa sembrare insopportabile al punto che  nel periodo più doloroso ci sono momenti e giornate in cui pare di non  provare niente e di non poter provare più niente, come se si fossero  esaurite le nostre risorse, bisogna avere il coraggio di bere fino in  fondo l'amaro calice.


Scusami Brunetta, 
non ho capito che intendi. Secondo te spostare  l'attenzione e l'odio sugli oggetti è come non bere fino  in fondo l'amaro calice?! 
Non lo so, non l'avevo mai vista in questo modo, spiegati. 



Diletta ha detto:


> E allora non lasciarlo andare!
> Fai che non possa fare a meno di te,
> sii una guerriera che combatte per amore anche se hai gia vinto perché tuo marito è con te e con nessun'altra!


In linea di massima in questo sono d'accordo con Brunetta e Ugo: combattere per ciò che è mio?! Mai! 

Ma  a volte penso che è stato anche uno dei miei errori, scoperte le prime  bugie, avrei potuto smettere di guardarmi i piedi e "lottare" per quello  che volevo davvero, invece di pensare solamente... sono sua moglie,  deve amarmi. 
Quindi dopo le prime bugie, ero acnora più arrabbiata e  spenta, e invece che cercare di provare a salvare quello che c'era tra  noi probabilmente ho solo accellerato il percorso di allontanamento. 
Ero  arrabbiata. Ero spenta. E aspettavo che lui tornasse da me... ma senza  materialmente fare nulla. Doveva tornare perchè io ero la moglie. 
Giusto?!  Non lo so. Aver mollato la presa non so se è stato così giusto, per lui  è stato simbolo di poco interessamento (è un completo stronzo lo stesso  lo so, ma cerco di fare un discorso un po' oggettivo). 

Se  tornassi indietro non lo so che farei sai. Nessuno ci appartiene, e se è  vero che il mio posto in "famiglia" non è mai stato messo in  discussione, lo era il mio posto di "femmina" come direbbe ipazia e lì  ho lasciato il posto vacante per un bel po' di tempo. 

Capisco  cosa vuol dire Diletta. Vuol dire se lo vuoi, se lo vuoi, allora  provaci... provaci veramente, anche se questo fa soffrire. 



ugo1969 ha detto:


> Da un lato non riesco neppure ad immaginarla con  un altro dall altro se se ne andasse sarebbe tutto più chiaro .


Lo so Ugo, ma non è lei che deve prendere la decisione, sei tu. Lei l'ha presa la sua decisione, oggi, e sei tu.
Soprattutto come stai?! Oggi è un giorno migliore o no?!


----------



## patroclo (19 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ricordavo UN PELO più figo e anche con un'aria più intelligente.


non ero io



ilnikko ha detto:


> Scusa,come fai a ricordarti un pelo ? e poi un pelo di che ?
> 
> anzi no,non voglio saperlo :singleeye:


appunto, io mi depilo....tutto



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un pelo che non può essere certo un pelo di figa: D


ribadisco..quasi glabbro


Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente ne ricordo parecchi. Ma non entro nei particolari :carneval:


...impossibile! ...quella sera non c'ero neanche


----------



## Brunetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> non ero io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti prego... avatar inguardabile:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> non ero io
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (19 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti prego... avatar inguardabile:unhappy:


.
e dai un po di comprensione , una volta piaceva anche a me non lui eh ma il gruppo che ne faceva parte


----------



## trilobita (19 Gennaio 2017)

*BRUNETTA*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei scemo?


Leggete con più attenzione,please.
Uomini uccisi dalle mogli,zero
Donne uccise,sfregiate dai compagni troppe.
Ho auspicato che i numeri che riguardano le donne maltrattate arrivino a pari con quelli degli uomini maltrattati,cioè pochissimi...scemo??


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Leggete con più attenzione,please.
> Uomini uccisi dalle mogli,zero
> Donne uccise,sfregiate dai compagni troppe.
> Ho auspicato che i numeri che riguardano le donne maltrattate arrivino a pari con quelli degli uomini maltrattati,cioè pochissimi...scemo??


Aspè che rileggo


----------



## lorella89 (19 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Aspè che rileggo



per me te e brunetta avete capito il contrario di quello che trilo intende


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

lorella89 ha detto:


> per me te e brunetta avete capito il contrario di quello che trilo intende


Io sono andata dietro a Brunetta  
Ha estrapolato quel pensiero che è in effetti fraintendibile 

Però come ha posto la questione trilo ...indubbiamente lo abbiamo frainteso


----------



## Diletta (19 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensi davvero questo?
> Ha senso lottare CONTRO un'altra?
> Voglio dire una moglie (o un marito) dopo anni o decenni dovrebbe dimostrare di essere indispensabile?
> "E che cazzo se devo convincerti ma vaffanculo!":incazzato:


Sì, in teoria lo penso davvero. Dico in teoria perché essendo pigra ne ho sempre avuta poca voglia, ma sì, andrebbe fatto se davvero ci teniamo così tanto. Se ci si adagia a lungo andare diventa tutto troppo scontato e questa è la grande minaccia.
Dovremmo fare in modo che sentano  il vuoto quando non sono con noi.


----------



## ilnikko (19 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sono andata dietro a Brunetta


perchè mi perdo sempre ste cose ?  sto lavoro mi sta ammazzando :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> perchè mi perdo sempre ste cose ?  sto lavoro mi sta ammazzando :singleeye:


Se avevo scritto venuta era peggio !!!! ... Lavora


----------



## ilnikko (19 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se avevo scritto venuta era peggio !!!! ... Lavora


sei dolcissima :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Gennaio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> sei dolcissima :singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl: Eh certo


----------



## Diletta (19 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Scusami Brunetta,
> non ho capito che intendi. Secondo te spostare  l'attenzione e l'odio sugli oggetti è come non bere fino  in fondo l'amaro calice?!
> Non lo so, non l'avevo mai vista in questo modo, spiegati.
> 
> ...


Quello che è "tuo" oggi, domani può non esserlo più!
In amore si combatte, lo si è sempre fatto...non ci vedo nulla di così imbarazzante.


----------



## trilobita (19 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> applaudo a scena aperta!
> 
> *per trilobita*: non è il mio caso, non è nessun nervo scoperto, approvo solamente quanto scritto da Brunetta


Guarda che se il coglione del becchino non gironzola più in nessun modo attorno a tua moglie,sono il primo ad esserne felice.dopo la tua risposta piccata  ho pensato di aver involontariamente  infilato il dito dove non dovevo,tutto qui.Quello ora non deve più render conto alla moglie,è via di casa per le tue rivelazioni alla moglie,ci può stare che provi a riallacciare,perlomeno per non pensare di aver buttato al vento un matrimonio per nulla?No?meglio così


----------



## trilobita (19 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Avrei preferito la aveste raggiunta negli omicidi tra coniugi,ma,purtroppo,non è ancora così.
> Quando saranno uccise donne dai mariti pari a quanti uomini vengono uccisi ora dalle mogli,forse sarò più convinto della parità....


In effetti,un po' macchinosa come esposizione,ma scrivevo durante le mie 183 battute di pausa durante le prove della terza di betoven,noto trans,di nascosto dal direttore che,comunque,a sto giro mi ha beccato,un rettile di violoncellista spostandosi per girare la partitura,mi ha lasciato scoperto con il bel smart in mano e reprimenda espressamente dedicata...mi sono sacrificato per la lotta per la parità dei diritti delle donne...risultato,beccato dello scemo da Brunetta e del "poco professionale" dal direttore d'orchestra...dura la vita per gli eroi....


----------



## ugo1969 (19 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Scusami Brunetta,
> non ho capito che intendi. Secondo te spostare  l'attenzione e l'odio sugli oggetti è come non bere fino  in fondo l'amaro calice?!
> Non lo so, non l'avevo mai vista in questo modo, spiegati.
> 
> ...


Decisamente meglio grazie . Mia moglie perplessa sul mio andarmene per un po' ma visto che il terapista e' d accordo L ha accettato


----------



## ugo1969 (19 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Scusami Brunetta,
> non ho capito che intendi. Secondo te spostare  l'attenzione e l'odio sugli oggetti è come non bere fino  in fondo l'amaro calice?!
> Non lo so, non l'avevo mai vista in questo modo, spiegati.
> 
> ...


Intendi la decisione di restare o quella di tradire ?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Leggete con più attenzione,please.
> Uomini uccisi dalle mogli,zero
> Donne uccise,sfregiate dai compagni troppe.
> Ho auspicato che i numeri che riguardano le donne maltrattate arrivino a pari con quelli degli uomini maltrattati,cioè pochissimi...scemo??


Io ho letto tre volte.
Sarò pure io analfabeta funzionale? Non è da escludere.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Scusami Brunetta,
> non ho capito che intendi. Secondo te spostare  l'attenzione e l'odio sugli oggetti è come non bere fino  in fondo l'amaro calice?!
> Non lo so, non l'avevo mai vista in questo modo, spiegati.
> 
> ...


A distanza di anni degli oggetti non me ne frega più niente. Sono anche pentita di avere buttato cose che mi piacevano per il simbolismo di cui erano portatori.

Gli oggetti sono solo oggetti, non vengono contaminati né profanati, ma usati. 
Sono stati usati in modo a noi gradito o no, ma non cambiano la loro natura. Possiamo continuare ad usarli. È la relazione che è contaminata per sempre. E no non è solo questione di corna. È solo questione di corna all'interno di un sistema in cui il rapporto uomo-donna istituzionalizzato nella coppia ha un valore in quanto creatore della famiglia e riproduttore della società e mutuo sostegno tra i membri . Ma in un rapporto di coppia in cui i membri mettono al centro la loro relazione intesa come Amore o come erotismo e come patto amicale di confidenza e intimità, il tradimento è la rottura che ne mina tutti gli elementi sentimentali, erotici e di fiducia/affidamento.
Cosa vuoi che conti se si sono incontrati in auto?!


Lottare per me è davvero una questione che non si pone nemmeno. Ognuno di noi è una persona con gli aspetti positivi e così è stata conosciuta negli anni. L'idea di fare i buoni proponimenti e di essere più qualcosa o meno qualcos'altro per rendersi più gradita in concorrenza con una relazione altra di cui si può avere solo una descrizione è ridicolo. Come se si dovesse fare un provino per una parte in commedia, una parte per cui non si ha neppure le physique di rôle.
Ho visto donne, forse accade anche ad alcuni uomini ma non ne ho conosciuti, ridurmi a ridicole macchiette, umiliarsi truccandosi da escort e, suppongo, comportandosi di conseguenza, oltretutto del tutto inutilmente.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> In effetti,un po' macchinosa come esposizione,ma scrivevo durante le mie 183 battute di pausa durante le prove della terza di betoven,noto trans,di nascosto dal direttore che,comunque,a sto giro mi ha beccato,un rettile di violoncellista spostandosi per girare la partitura,mi ha lasciato scoperto con il bel smart in mano e reprimenda espressamente dedicata...mi sono sacrificato per la lotta per la parità dei diritti delle donne...risultato,beccato dello scemo da Brunetta e del "poco professionale" dal direttore d'orchestra...dura la vita per gli eroi....


Ma sai che adesso l'ho capita? 
Scusa. In effetti l'ambiguità della tua esposizione deriva dall'auspicio di un calo vertiginoso dei femminicidi. Questo faceva apparire, a una lettura mia più frettolosa della tua scrittura, alto il numero degli omicidii delle donne.


----------



## ugo1969 (20 Gennaio 2017)

Ieri le ho fatto una sorpresa ,senza dirle nulla prima , L ho portata fuori . Non L ho fatto per lottare ma per me . Mi sentivo di farlo , farlo mi ha fatto stare bene : è come se mi stessi riappropriando di un ruolo di una mia dignità .


----------



## Diletta (20 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Ieri le ho fatto una sorpresa ,senza dirle nulla prima , L ho portata fuori . Non L ho fatto per lottare ma per me . Mi sentivo di farlo , farlo mi ha fatto stare bene : è come se mi stessi riappropriando di un ruolo di una mia dignità .



L'hai fatto perché ti sei tranquillizzato perché sai che andrai via e che è una scelta tua.


----------



## Diletta (20 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A distanza di anni degli oggetti non me ne frega più niente. Sono anche pentita di avere buttato cose che mi piacevano per il simbolismo di cui erano portatori.
> 
> Gli oggetti sono solo oggetti, non vengono contaminati né profanati, ma usati.
> Sono stati usati in modo a noi gradito o no, ma non cambiano la loro natura. Possiamo continuare ad usarli. È la relazione che è contaminata per sempre. E no non è solo questione di corna. È solo questione di corna all'interno di un sistema in cui il rapporto uomo-donna istituzionalizzato nella coppia ha un valore in quanto creatore della famiglia e riproduttore della società e mutuo sostegno tra i membri .* Ma in un rapporto di coppia in cui i membri mettono al centro la loro relazione intesa come Amore o come erotismo e come patto amicale di confidenza e intimità, il tradimento è la rottura che ne mina tutti gli elementi sentimentali, erotici e di fiducia/affidamento.*
> ...




Quindi per te Brunetta non c'è salvezza né recupero mai in nessun caso.
La causale "sentimento" sbarra la via.
La causale "erotismo/sesso" idem come sopra
La causale "confidenza/fiducia" idem come sopra

Tutti elementi essenziali in un rapporto di coppia e non ce n'è uno più grave dell'altro. Nel tradimento ne viene per forza violato uno, almeno uno, e questo è più che sufficiente per annullare ogni possibilità di riuscita.
A livello ideale sono anche d'accordo.


----------



## void (20 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Ieri le ho fatto una sorpresa ,senza dirle nulla prima , L ho portata fuori . Non L ho fatto per lottare ma per me . Mi sentivo di farlo , farlo mi ha fatto stare bene : è come se mi stessi riappropriando di un ruolo di una mia dignità .


Penso sia il modo giusto di affrontare la situazione. Riappropriarsi di te stesso ti permetterà di trovare con chiarezza la tua/vostra strada e cancellare da te quella rabbia che altrimenti ti porteresti dietro per sembre.
Auguroni sentiti.


----------



## iosolo (20 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A distanza di anni degli oggetti non me ne frega più niente. Sono anche pentita di avere buttato cose che mi piacevano per il simbolismo di cui erano portatori.
> 
> Gli oggetti sono solo oggetti, non vengono contaminati né profanati, ma usati.
> Sono stati usati in modo a noi gradito o no, ma non cambiano la loro natura. Possiamo continuare ad usarli. È la relazione che è contaminata per sempre. E no non è solo questione di corna. È solo questione di corna all'interno di un sistema in cui il rapporto uomo-donna istituzionalizzato nella coppia ha un valore in quanto creatore della famiglia e riproduttore della società e mutuo sostegno tra i membri . Ma in un rapporto di coppia in cui i membri mettono al centro la loro relazione intesa come Amore o come erotismo e come patto amicale di confidenza e intimità, il tradimento è la rottura che ne mina tutti gli elementi sentimentali, erotici e di fiducia/affidamento.
> ...


E' un punto che sto cercando proprio di mettere a fuoco. 
Come vedi anche in quello che scrivo, c'è una contraddizione anche in me. 
E' il punto focale per capire io in cosa ho sbagliato nel rapporto e a quel punto cercare anche di non arrivare più a quel punto. 

Io non credo che lottare significa trasformare se stessi. Lottare *è dare il meglio* di se stessi.

Con questo non voglio dire che mi metterei in concorrenza con lei, io sono stata la prima che appena scoperta la verità, a dirgli di andare, e sono io la stessa che oggi, mentre mi dice che vuole me e solo me, a ripetergli che io sono sempre io, solo io come ieri. 
Lui dice di no, che sono diversa, che siamo diversi noi. Che ora siamo dentro la coppia, che proviamo a far funzionare la cosa. Che lottiamo per essa. 

Lottare significa non arrendersi e anche se è dura, continuare ad andare avanti perchè speri che alla fine del percorso quello che ti aspetta è qualcosa per cui ne vale la pena. 
L'unica cosa è capire se davvero ne vale la pena. Chi visse sperando...


----------



## iosolo (20 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Decisamente meglio grazie . Mia moglie perplessa  sul mio andarmene per un po' ma visto che il terapista e' d accordo L ha  accettato


Credo che avesse poca scelta solo accettare, nel senso che se davvero vuole che recuperate il vostro rapporto deve permetterti di fare il tuo percorso



ugo1969 ha detto:


> Intendi la decisione di restare o quella di tradire ?


No intendevo quella di restare. Oggi è questa la scelta che ha fatto, giusto?



ugo1969 ha detto:


> Ieri le ho fatto una sorpresa ,senza dirle nulla prima , L ho portata fuori . Non L ho fatto per lottare ma per me . Mi sentivo di farlo , farlo mi ha fatto stare bene : è come se mi stessi riappropriando di un ruolo di una mia dignità .


Bene, si vede che questo è il percorso più sano per te.


----------



## iosolo (20 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi per te Brunetta non c'è salvezza né recupero mai in nessun caso.
> La causale "sentimento" sbarra la via.
> La causale "erotismo/sesso" idem come sopra
> La causale "confidenza/fiducia" idem come sopra
> ...


Non è su questo punto che ci stiamo dibattendo un po' tutti qui dentro. 
Per chi è facile, per chi lo vede solo come un inciampo nella storia di una vita, credo che difficilmente lo troviamo qui a discutere su tutti i profondi risvolti dell'animo umano.


----------



## Diletta (20 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non è su questo punto che ci stiamo dibattendo un po' tutti qui dentro.
> Per chi è facile, per chi lo vede solo come un inciampo nella storia di una vita, credo che difficilmente lo troviamo qui a discutere su tutti i profondi risvolti dell'animo umano.



Scusa, ma non ho tanto capito...
Brunetta appare molto categorica, e mi ci riconosco anche perché lo sono anch'io a livello di idee che però contrastano con la realtà pratica e anche con la sfera dei sentimenti.
Per questo è così difficile...e tale sfasatura continuerà ad essere irrisolta fino a quando ci si convincerà se dare più peso all'uno o all'altro aspetto aprendo la strada al "compromesso" e ad un'aggiustatura a livello mentale che ci soddisfi, che "ci torni".
Non credi?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi per te Brunetta non c'è salvezza né recupero mai in nessun caso.
> La causale "sentimento" sbarra la via.
> La causale "erotismo/sesso" idem come sopra
> La causale "confidenza/fiducia" idem come sopra
> ...


Ognuno fa quello che vuole e che può. Perché possono contare di più altri aspetti come la garanzia di sicurezza per i propri figli o la la propria o il riconoscimento di sé in un ruolo o anche la sicurezza economica.
Però io non vedo come si possa ritrovare *quel* senso della relazione.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non ho tanto capito...
> Brunetta appare molto categorica, e mi ci riconosco anche perché lo sono anch'io a livello di idee che però contrastano con la realtà pratica e anche con la sfera dei sentimenti.
> Per questo è così difficile...e tale sfasatura continuerà ad essere irrisolta fino a quando ci si convincerà se dare più peso all'uno o all'altro aspetto aprendo la strada al "compromesso" e ad un'aggiustatura a livello mentale che ci soddisfi, che "ci torni".
> Non credi?


Però almeno non tradiamo noi stessi e diamo una descrizione vera delle nostre scelte.


----------



## iosolo (20 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa, ma non ho tanto capito...
> Brunetta appare molto categorica, e mi ci riconosco anche perché lo sono anch'io a livello di idee che però contrastano con la realtà pratica e anche con la sfera dei sentimenti.
> Per questo è così difficile...e tale sfasatura continuerà ad essere irrisolta fino a quando ci si convincerà se dare più peso all'uno o all'altro aspetto aprendo la strada al "compromesso" e ad un'aggiustatura a livello mentale che ci soddisfi, che "ci torni".
> Non credi?


Non riesco a spiegarmi. Ci provo
Credo che anch'io come dice Brunetta che la relazione è stata minata e distrutta. 
E' chiaro, se no, non staremo qui. 

C'è da capire se ora, dopo, si può ricreare quella relazione di fiducia. Una relazione nuova, tra due vecchi soggetti. 

Così avevo visto io l'appunto di Brunetta ma forse mi sbaglio.


----------



## Diletta (20 Gennaio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non riesco a spiegarmi. Ci provo
> Credo che anch'io come dice Brunetta che la relazione è stata minata e distrutta.
> E' chiaro, se no, non staremo qui.
> 
> ...



Mah, sono perplessa...se la relazione è andata distrutta come si fa a pensare di costruire, anche qualcosa di diverso, partendo da quella relazione?
Secondo me, la relazione è stata gravemente compromessa, ma non distrutta, nel senso che ravvisiamo qualcosa di buono da salvare, e quel qualcosa deve essere abbastanza significativo, altrimenti non basta.


----------



## Altravita (20 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mah, sono perplessa...se la relazione è andata distrutta come si fa a pensare di costruire, anche qualcosa di diverso, partendo da quella relazione?
> Secondo me, la relazione è stata gravemente compromessa, ma non distrutta, nel senso che ravvisiamo qualcosa di buono da salvare, e quel qualcosa deve essere abbastanza significativo, altrimenti non basta.




Per mia esperienza è tempo perso e tanto dolore evitabile


----------



## iosolo (20 Gennaio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mah, sono perplessa...se la relazione è andata distrutta come si fa a pensare di costruire, anche qualcosa di diverso, partendo da quella relazione?
> Secondo me, la relazione è stata gravemente compromessa, ma non distrutta, nel senso che ravvisiamo qualcosa di buono da salvare, e quel qualcosa deve essere abbastanza significativo, altrimenti non basta.


A me piace pensare, che quello che possiamo costruire ora è totalmente nuovo. 
E' normale che ci portiamo dietro tanta merda dal vecchio rapporto ma voglio pensare che ora ricostruiamo su base diverse. 
Alla fine certe batoste ci cambiano e sicuramente io non sono più quella di una volta. Più disincantata, più incazzata. 
Non mi accontento più.

Gli equilibri cambiano, e il nostro deve per forza cambiare.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Gennaio 2017)

Un altro rapporto nella consapevolezza che quella persona ha anche quegli aspetti.
Ma non è possibile la ricostruzione della relazione precedente.


----------



## Diletta (21 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un altro rapporto nella consapevolezza che quella persona ha anche quegli aspetti.
> Ma non è possibile la ricostruzione della relazione precedente.




Condivido: un altro rapporto con quella consapevolezza.
Penso ci sia da enfatizzare la parola "ANCHE" (persona che ha anche quegli aspetti) e valutare quanto contino nella nuova considerazione di lui. Se questo "anche" predomina sul resto, hai voglia di convincerti del contrario...


----------



## ugo1969 (25 Gennaio 2017)

Da casa non me ne sono ancora andato . È passata solo una settimana dalla decisione ma , sembra impossibile , solo L idea di poterlo fare mi fa stare meglio . Meglio io e quindi meglio noi . Abbiamo fatto L amore e' incredibile pensavo di essere impotente .


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Da casa non me ne sono ancora andato . È passata solo una settimana dalla decisione ma , sembra impossibile , solo L idea di poterlo fare mi fa stare meglio . Meglio io e quindi meglio noi . Abbiamo fatto L amore e' incredibile pensavo di essere impotente .


Uscire da una gabbia ha sempre buoni effetti.


----------



## iosolo (26 Gennaio 2017)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Da casa non me ne sono ancora andato . È passata solo una settimana dalla decisione ma , sembra impossibile , solo L idea di poterlo fare mi fa stare meglio . Meglio io e quindi meglio noi . Abbiamo fatto L amore e' incredibile pensavo di essere impotente .


Sono contenta Ugo, 
l'intimità è il miglior passo per ritrovarsi. 

Continua ad aggiornarci.


----------

